# [TPU] Corsair Obsidian 350D M-ATX Chassis Pictured



## Robilar

Nice looking but I can't see where the gpu's are getting any external airflow... I bet it is really toasty inside.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nice looking but I can't see where the gpu's are getting any external airflow... I bet it is really toasty inside.


Air flow, who needs air flow when you have a new easy bake oven like this! Seriously though it looks pretty slick, im waiting for the 900D though for my next build


----------



## Hukkel

Looking very nice.
But the window is too big, just like with the 800D.


----------



## MunneY

ITS A MINI 900D! AWWWWWWWWW


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nice looking but I can't see where the gpu's are getting any external airflow... I bet it is really toasty inside.


I'm going to assume/hope the front has intake fans and that there are hidden vents around the side of the front panel for intake, maybe it's a door?









Apart form that one reservation, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Outcasst

Looks amazing. They should have made the window a bit smaller to hide the drive bays though.


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I'm going to assume/hope the front has intake fans and that there are hidden vents around the side of the front panel for intake, maybe it's a door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart form that one reservation, it's gorgeous.


Nothing a drill won't fix!


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nice looking but I can't see where the gpu's are getting any external airflow... I bet it is really toasty inside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I'm going to assume/hope the front has intake fans and that there are hidden vents around the side of the front panel for intake, maybe it's a door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart form that one reservation, it's gorgeous.


Corsair has done this before. That gap around the front central panel allows air flow into the case.

Looks okay. They need to depart from this kind of look, though. It's getting boring. I would have much preferred a top-exhausting tower and not something which looks like a cut-down 900D.


----------



## Serephucus

Not bad. I'm not a fan of (giant) windows in cases though. Give an option (in whatever form) to obtain a second solid side panel, and it'll be a good case.


----------



## pcguru000

this is exactly what i was looking for 4 months ago... ended up just getting a larger fractal define r4 case (which has been excellent none-the-less)


----------



## DarkBlade6

Im really excited, ive been waiting for this case for a long time !!!! Gonna buy it asap for my haswell build with a gene z87


----------



## thestache

Very nice George.

Going to see some killer builds with these. 240mm top, 240mm front and a 120mm raditor rear with GTX Titan SLI could make an awesome little set-up.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Very nice George.
> 
> Going to see some killer builds with these. 240mm top, 240mm front and a 120mm raditor rear with GTX Titan SLI could make an awesome little set-up.


Bro, I like the way you think.


----------



## Phishy714

Damn it.

Why did this have to come out now.. right after I finished my Arc Midi R2 build?

Sigh.. I'm sorry, wallet.


----------



## Artikbot

Oh so cute... Looks like a baby 800D









But please, get that ugly side panel out of my face.


----------



## Philly27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> this is exactly what i was looking for 4 months ago... ended up just getting a larger fractal define r4 case (which has been excellent none-the-less)


Same! Looked at the 650D for a long time too. I really want to build a mini or micro gaming rig. Guess there is nothing wrong with getting this too...


----------



## WorldExclusive

TPU needs to quote their source
<<<<<<<<


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> TPU needs to quote their source
> <<<<<<<<


You beat me to it, i was just posting your thread!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1381705/corsair-350d-photos


----------



## Derp

Looks like another style before performance case from Corsair. It sure does look awesome though.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Looks nice, but I prefer my Define Mini. Wish they would cover up them drive openings on the front, then it'd be near perfect. Also a smaller window. I wish my Define Mini had a window. Still a great looking case.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I'm going to assume/hope the front has intake fans and that there are hidden vents around the side of the front panel for intake, maybe it's a door?


Quote:


> Ventilation includes two 140 mm fan vents on the top, to which radiators can be latched on to (one 140 mm spinner included), and a rear 120 mm fan (included)


No front intake doesn't make any sense, maybe they want everything to be water cooled?


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> Not bad. I'm not a fan of (giant) windows in cases though. Give an option (in whatever form) to obtain a second solid side panel, and it'll be a good case.


There is one available at stock with solid side panel (I would assume).

Solid side:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139020
Windowed side:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139021


----------



## Seville Orange

I assume that the gap all the way around the front edges contains opening to allow air drawn in, and maybe the bottom has a vent opening as well? but Corsair do seem to prefer the water cooling approach and I think it makes a lot of sense, there are other good air cooling cases so Corsair have created their own niche. There isn't so much choice in understated cases that are designed from the beginning to make water cooling easy.

It looks like there are five expansion slots available on this case? If so that's a nice choice, should make it easier to do dual GPU with an extra expansion for soundcard or PCIe SSD.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> No front intake doesn't make any sense, maybe they want everything to be water cooled?


Its got a floating front intake just like the 900D. Think speaker grills and how they're normally attached to speakers. I'm can see 2 120mm fans in the front with 2 120mm fans up to and a 140mm out back . Knowing George, the hard drive cage will defilement be removable/relocated so it will probably support a 240mm 30mm radiator up front just like the 900D. This case will have plenty of airflow.



The obsidian series were all designed to be water cooled cases with a fair capability for air cooling. The latter part they learned and fixed for all the cases after the 800D.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

GRrr I told myself I wouldn't buy another case.. I love my TJ08-E but I've always liked Corsair cases.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I'm going to assume/hope the front has intake fans and that there are hidden vents around the side of the front panel for intake, maybe it's a door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart form that one reservation, it's gorgeous.


Newegg has a description up but no picture yet and it states one 120mm rear fan and one 140mm front fan so airflow should be decent. Link

Case is looking pretty sweet though love the clean lines.

Also some measurements and features from the link:

Brushed Aluminum Front Panel

SLI / Cross Fire ready

Modular 2.5" SSD cage

Front 140mm and rear 120mm cooling fans. Room for up to five fans total.

Direct Airflow Path from front cooling fan to GPUs.

Maximum ATX PSU length 180mm

Maximum GPU length 380mm

Maximum CPU Cooler Height 160mm

Room for two 240mm radiators (top, front)

Dual USB 3.0 ports


----------



## MunneY

I wonder what the release date is on this? I need to grab one for my site


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Corsair has to be some of the dumbest case manufacturers in the world.

HEY GUYS, I GOT A REALLY GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!! Lets make the nicest looking case in the world, and totally screw it up with a poorly designed window!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAYYYY!!

Seriously, all they had to freaking do with the case is bring the right side of the window over so that all you see is maybe a little bit of the cable sleveing from the 24 pin connector, and then raised the bottom part of the window and added a false bottom and stock a 120mm fan mount to the false bottom plate.

Seriously, that is all they would have had to do and it would have looked a billion times nicer, but nope....lets screw a nice looking case up once again.

Corsair...... please get it right. I don't want to have to buy case lab cases....they are expensive as crap


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Corsair has to be some of the dumbest case manufacturers in the world.
> 
> HEY GUYS, I GOT A REALLY GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!! Lets make the nicest looking case in the world, and totally screw it up with a poorly designed window!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAYYYY!!
> 
> Seriously, all they had to freaking do with the case is bring the right side of the window over so that all you see is maybe a little bit of the cable sleveing from the 24 pin connector, and then raised the bottom part of the window and added a false bottom and stock a 120mm fan mount to the false bottom plate.
> 
> Seriously, that is all they would have had to do and it would have looked a billion times nicer, but nope....lets screw a nice looking case up once again.
> 
> Corsair...... please get it right. I don't want to have to buy case lab cases....they are expensive as crap


I think it looks fine, you can always mod one if you don't like it.


----------



## Serephucus

Apparently there's also a windowless SKU as well.


----------



## h0mesauce

looks great to me though i understand the window complaints. not big on thumb screw side panel if thats what this is but ill live. looking forward to it


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Corsair has to be some of the dumbest case manufacturers in the world.
> 
> HEY GUYS, I GOT A REALLY GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!! Lets make the nicest looking case in the world, and totally screw it up with a poorly designed window!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAYYYY!!


I think the window looks great, tbh. Go away.









Also, someone please merge the threads... Or lock one of them...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Really???

You guys like to look at the ugly 5.25'' / 3.25'' bays and the PSU??????


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Really???
> 
> You guys like to look at the ugly 5.25'' / 3.25'' bays and the PSU??????


I dont see an issue with it... Especially if you can mount a rad up front below the 5.25's...

If its not what you want, then
1. dont buy it
2. buy the non windowed and make your own...

EASY


----------



## hout17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Really???
> 
> You guys like to look at the ugly 5.25'' / 3.25'' bays and the PSU??????


I actually love the way it looks including the psu in the window but everybody can have their own opinion based on their taste. You could also get a window kit as mentioned and do a window mod with the non-window version to your tastes that would equally as nice if you don't want to see the bays or the psu.

Cheers!


----------



## Hellish

Looks like I will be replacing my 200R

Googled, found the apparent price,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139020
*Newegg.com - Corsair Obsidian Series 350D CC-9011028-WW ...
www.newegg.com › ... › Computer Cases › Corsair
US$99.99 - Preorder
Buy Corsair Obsidian Series 350D CC-9011028-WW Black Aluminum / Steel MicroATX Case with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know ..*


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I think it looks fine, you can always mod one if you don't like it.


This. It's a $109 case. Simple to add a piece of steel over the 5.25 bay and cover it with vinyl, like carbon fiber or faux aluminum.
Smoked acrylic works nice too.

No case is perfect for you until you mod it.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nice looking but I can't see where the gpu's are getting any external airflow... I bet it is really toasty inside.


not saying it's a solution for everyone, but putting those cards under water should resolve any internal temp problems. Looks like it supports a 240mm rad up top and fans inside the case (vs mounting the fans outside). throw in a thicker radiator and fans on top and maybe even the back 120mm and you should be good to go.


----------



## M00NIE

In love with this new style from corsair, waiting for a mid version


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> Really???
> 
> You guys like to look at the ugly 5.25'' / 3.25'' bays and the PSU??????


If you don't like the look of it then the case is not for you. Everyone has their own personal preferences, and no-one is forcing you to want/like/buy it. However I really like the look of this case. NZXT have some good cases for you, if you don't want to see the the 5.25 panels and want a side fan mount.


----------



## damtachoa

I'm waiting for mid tower with 12 bay hdd.


----------



## SBoD

Not a bad looking case. Like the R4 window better than that huge one


----------



## Charris231

A simple google search led me to this!!!!
Will the 350D only be 100$
thats a good price for a good case!
Full specs are on newegg!


----------



## Phelan

I like it!!!


----------



## ElementR

$99.99 for the non windowed version and $109.99 for the windowed.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Very nice George.
> 
> Going to see some killer builds with these. 240mm top, 240mm front and a 120mm raditor rear with GTX Titan SLI could make an awesome little set-up.


I was wondering if it can fit a 240 in the front and on top too. I am using this setup in my current Fractal Arc Mini. Although I like the looks of the Arc mini, the quality is not so good and the Corsair case looks amazing!


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nice looking but I can't see where the gpu's are getting any external airflow... I bet it is really toasty inside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I'm going to assume/hope the front has intake fans and that there are hidden vents around the side of the front panel for intake, maybe it's a door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart form that one reservation, it's gorgeous.


Perfect for watercooling though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Its got a floating front intake just like the 900D. Think speaker grills and how they're normally attached to speakers. I'm can see 2 120mm fans in the front with 2 120mm fans up to and a 140mm out back . Knowing George, the hard drive cage will defilement be removable/relocated so it will probably support a 240mm 30mm radiator up front just like the 900D. This case will have plenty of airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> The obsidian series were all designed to be water cooled cases with a fair capability for air cooling. The latter part they learned and fixed for all the cases after the 800D.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Greg121986

Me likey! I've always wanted to try an mATX build for my main rig. I can see this in my next build.


----------



## Yosarian

A size comparison to other cases that are relevant to my interests:

http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_comparison/36791-Fortress-FT03-vs-Bitfenix-Prodigy-vs-Corsair-350D-vs-Define-Mini-vs-CaseLabs-Mercury-S3


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yosarian*
> 
> A size comparison to other cases that are relevant to my interests:
> 
> http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_comparison/36791-Fortress-FT03-vs-Bitfenix-Prodigy-vs-Corsair-350D-vs-Define-Mini-vs-CaseLabs-Mercury-S3


You're comparing Mini ITX and Micro ATX?


----------



## Serephucus

In his defence, there are only two ITX systems in there, and they're both on the larger end. The S3 in particular.


----------



## lurker2501

Just another black box, nothing special. Lian Li has dozens of cases like that.


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> You're comparing Mini ITX and Micro ATX?


Yup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yosarian*
> 
> A size comparison to other cases *that are relevant to my interests:*


I like the case quite a bit, I am just trying to decide which form factor I should go with for my next build.
(Please make a Mini ITX Case Corsair and I will love you forever)


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Just another black box, nothing special. Lian Li has dozens of cases like that.


Let me guess: you have no clue about water cooling.


----------



## 66racer

AMAZING!! Now cant wait to see what they do for an ITX case







Since they did start a topic about it in here


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Let me guess: you have no clue about water cooling.


Wrong guess.


----------



## Doomtomb

I won't be getting it. 42 Liters for a mATX case is ridiculously big. My 33 Liter case is already taking up more space than I would like. It would be nice if one of these companies would make a case with enthusiast features but in a smaller footprint than a Bitfenix Prodigy...

What needs to be realized is if you are settling for something smaller than Standard ATX then make it actually smaller than Standard ATX or else you have no reason to be doing it in the first place.


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> It would be nice if one of these companies would make a case with enthusiast features but in a smaller footprint than a Bitfenix Prodigy...


*Corsair*, hire this ^ man.


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yosarian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> It would be nice if one of these companies would make a case with enthusiast features but in a smaller footprint than a Bitfenix Prodigy...
> 
> 
> 
> *Corsair*, hire this ^ man.
Click to expand...









Make a retail iBuyPower Revolt or similar case!!! DO IT!!!


----------



## rasa123

I really like the look of this case, though I agree with others and think the window is a tad too big.


----------



## W4nderer

How obnoxious. I just ordered a 550D not a couple weeks ago for the system in my signature. I would have totally gone mATX if that had been available.


----------



## DigitalSavior

I love it, would definitely consider for a m-atx build. I love the big window.


----------



## Blaze0303

One more drive bay and I would of been sold


----------



## xNovax

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> One more drive bay and I would of been sold


3.5" or 5.25"?

It has two of each. I could use more 3.5" drives but who honestly needs more than two 5.25" bays these days


----------



## HellAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Looking very nice.
> But the window is too big, just like with the 800D.


Dont you dare! You know how long a lot of us have been waiting for a big window corsair pc case like the 900D??!?

*Cough Cough* Just case your case is ugly inside, doesnt mean you have to hate on big windows *Cough* Its geared towards those who want to show off their goodies


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

This looks very nice. Wonder how much it is compared to its bigger brother?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Styling is not bad. The top is terrible, much like the 650D style. That indent and thick rubber grommet takes away from interior spacing and clearance. The top look do not match the case at all.
This case is barely smaller than the Fractal Arc Midi R2.

Did you stick with 20mm spacing for 140mm fans to use your H110 exclusively or use the standard 15mm so any rad can fit?
How much space is behind the mobo to allow for good clearance of cables?


----------



## Scorpion49

Sold. I want dat window.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Really???
> 
> You guys like to look at the ugly 5.25'' / 3.25'' bays and the PSU??????


That's simply your opinion. Mine is that I like cases with windows as large as possible. I do a lot with my cases, mods and watercooling and want to see inside as much as possible. Of course I take out my HDD cages so maybe try that stuff to and it won't bother you so much.

Computer hardware is beautiful now a days and you should want to look at it.

This is just a mini 900D and awesome in every way because of it. Especially if it's $100-110.


----------



## momonz

I like it. I don't like the top being open (with mesh) as it takes away the sleek look of the case.


----------



## Jinto

Yes! More mATX and mITX cases please.


----------



## Smanci

A one great looking chassis but to be honest, I think it could be a liiittle smaller.
The pricing's nice, tho.


----------



## mutantmagnet

I wish these MATX cases were made significantly more compact. According to Newegg this will have 5 expansion slots so atleast this one makes use of its extra space in some way.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutantmagnet*
> 
> I wish these MATX cases were made significantly more compact. According to Newegg this will have 5 expansion slots so atleast this one makes use of its extra space in some way.


It's a case for water cooling. Remember, Corsair sells AIOs, it wouldn't make sense for them to make a case that can't fit a H100 up top or in the front.
Yes, their ITX will fit a H100 also, pretty sure of that so don't expect George to make a shoe box.

If it was more compact, you only have a basic case with nothing more to offer than a $30 case that only looks better.


----------



## Serephucus

Not true. Look at the NCASE M1. Still, something like that isn't necessarily suitable for widespread adoption, I'm simply making the point that you can have something absolutely tiny that fits everything.


----------



## b0z0




----------



## DBEAU

Oh yes, it will be mine.

That window is incredible! So big.

I will buy this and cram as much water cooling in it as physically possible!

Just need a matx board


----------



## JMatzelle303

I wonder what color led for power/hdd activity they use


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> That's simply your opinion. Mine is that I like cases with windows as large as possible. I do a lot with my cases, mods and watercooling and want to see inside as much as possible. Of course I take out my HDD cages so maybe try that stuff to and it won't bother you so much.
> 
> Computer hardware is beautiful now a days and you should want to look at it.
> 
> This is just a mini 900D and awesome in every way because of it. Especially if it's $100-110.


This. Tore the 5.25 bays and harddrive cages out of my Phantom 820, and I keep the side panel off a lot of the time just to stare at components.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Yes! More mATX and mITX cases please.


And this. Micro-ATX has most of the features of low-mid range ATX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> It's a case for water cooling. Remember, Corsair sells AIOs, it wouldn't make sense for them to make a case that can't fit a H100 up top or in the front.
> Yes, their ITX will fit a H100 also, pretty sure of that so don't expect George to make a shoe box.
> 
> If it was more compact, you only have a basic case with nothing more to offer than a $30 case that only looks better.


And that's a good thing too. You don't see enough good Mini-ITX/Micro-ATX cases that are still small but with good WC support.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> Not true. Look at the NCASE M1. Still, something like that isn't necessarily suitable for widespread adoption, I'm simply making the point that you can have something absolutely tiny that fits everything.


When M1 gets into people's hands then we'll see. But Corsair will not make a $200 ITX case.


----------



## GoldenTree

I would get it if it only had the top mesh like the 900D ahhh to bad TJ08-E it is then


----------



## Crouch

Looks simple and sexy! But i still think the phantom case looks better


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I would get it if it only had the top mesh like the 900D ahhh to bad TJ08-E it is then


Yeah I don't know why Corsair can't just reduce the size of the 900D to a mATX form factor without also having to lower the build quality/materials and drop main selling features to try and turn it into a cheap $99.99 case. We don't need more cheap cases. We need more premium mATX cases. I would gladly pay $150-$180+ for a mATX sized 900D. Corsair should keep their Obsidian line all with the same top build quality and features so that the only difference is size and a reduction in the number of each feature just like Case Labs does. Then Corsair can pump out all the cheaper cases they want in their Graphite, Vengeance, and Carbide series.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

This is awesome, just what I have been looking for. I have been wanting to downsize but never found just the right case but now I'm excited cause I just found it. Thanks corsair.


----------



## CorsairBrandon

I'll have one to giveaway on the freebie's list once I get enough post and rep's and such


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> ITS A MINI 900D! AWWWWWWWWW


I know right!?

It's so cute! ^w^


----------



## koniu777

Was gonna get arc mini for my other build, but now... This case is sick, and to the people that say that the window is too big, please... This isn't 2005. I spend tons of $$ on my hardware, I better see most of it if not all.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Yeah I don't know why Corsair can't just reduce the size of the 900D to a mATX form factor without also having to lower the build quality/materials and drop main selling features to try and turn it into a cheap $99.99 case. We don't need more cheap cases. We need more premium mATX cases. I would gladly pay $150-$180+ for a mATX sized 900D. Corsair should keep their Obsidian line all with the same top build quality and features so that the only difference is size and a reduction in the number of each feature just like Case Labs does. Then Corsair can pump out all the cheaper cases they want in their Graphite, Vengeance, and Carbide series.


Yeah I understand you even $200 dollars is good to me, Corsair had the chance to steal the market for the arc mini and the TJ08-E but the messed it up. It could have been a outstanding case. I had high expectations for their first matx case I would had used it for my first build in the summer.







i'm a sad panda


----------



## CorsairGeorge

I think you guys are writing our obituary a bit prematurely.

If we'd launched a $200 aluminum and mesh Micro ATX (effectively how much a shrunken 900D-style case would cost) then most would be complaining it was way overpriced.

I hate to say this, but I designed the 350D with its features and price point heavily researched. A lot of things (5 slots instead of 4, for example) were enthusiast requests or demands.

I think we'll sell quite a few - and I understand if it's not your cup of tea, no offense taken. But let's not pretend that it's a failure because it's not carved out of granite or something. It hasn't even been announced yet.


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> This isn't 2005. I spend tons of $$ on my hardware, I better see most of it if not all.


Haha, I approve this comment.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think you guys are writing our obituary a bit prematurely.
> 
> If we'd launched a $200 aluminum and mesh Micro ATX (effectively how much a shrunken 900D-style case would cost) then most would be complaining it was way overpriced.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I designed the 350D with its features and price point heavily researched. A lot of things (5 slots instead of 4, for example) were enthusiast requests or demands.
> 
> I think we'll sell quite a few - and I understand if it's not your cup of tea, no offense taken. But let's not pretend that it's a failure because it's not carved out of granite or something. It hasn't even been announced yet.


Good post.

I think it looks sexy as hell. I might get one and put some old parts I have lying around in it for something. Not sure what though. lol


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairBrandon*
> 
> I'll have one to giveaway on the freebie's list once I get enough post and rep's and such


This is the 350D in your avatar correct?










With 5 slots







I was about to sell off my Xonar HDAV/H6 combo in order to get a single slot sound card but this has just stopped me from having to do that, thought it was going to be a 4 slot case.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think you guys are writing our obituary a bit prematurely.
> 
> If we'd launched a $200 aluminum and mesh Micro ATX (effectively how much a shrunken 900D-style case would cost) then most would be complaining it was way overpriced.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I designed the 350D with its features and price point heavily researched. A lot of things (5 slots instead of 4, for example) were enthusiast requests or demands.
> 
> I think we'll sell quite a few - and I understand if it's not your cup of tea, no offense taken. But let's not pretend that it's a failure because it's not carved out of granite or something. It hasn't even been announced yet.


Sorry if I sounded harsh but it just seems we/I were expecting a lot at Corsair's first try at a matx case and how you guys have outdone yourself with the 900D. I understand were you are coming from with the things you have to sacrifice to meet that price point and the things you have done to meet our expectations it seems like it will be a great case but that top grill is killing me


----------



## ahoundofhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think you guys are writing our obituary a bit prematurely.
> 
> If we'd launched a $200 aluminum and mesh Micro ATX (effectively how much a shrunken 900D-style case would cost) then most would be complaining it was way overpriced.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I designed the 350D with its features and price point heavily researched. A lot of things (5 slots instead of 4, for example) were enthusiast requests or demands.
> 
> I think we'll sell quite a few - and I understand if it's not your cup of tea, no offense taken. But let's not pretend that it's a failure because it's not carved out of granite or something. It hasn't even been announced yet.[/quotegeorgeits
> 
> a great looking case and of what i can see it will sell as well as you thinkit will ifi was not planing to build a mitx gaming system i would pick one up in a heartbeat and if this is any thing to look forward to what you guys over there have up your sleves for mitx case that you are working on hopefully


----------



## Paradigm84

Yet another reason why I want to downsize, now just to find someone to trade me a RIVG for my RIVE.


----------



## sebkow

this looks large for matx might aswell made it atx


----------



## AsanteSoul

Looks like i'll be downsizing as well..I actually always wanted a m-atx case from corsair... this looks quite nice...


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> One more drive bay and I would of been sold


Buy some SSDs or stash the HDD in the 5.25" bay. I don't know why people need more than one 5.25" bay, unless you want a fan controller , card reader, or touchscreen thing.

For HDD in 5.25" bay: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997036

Fan controller with SD reader: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8330/bus-170/Aerocool_CoolPanel_3_Color_LCD_Multi-Function_Panel_56-in-1_Card_Reader.html?tl=g34c135s288 , http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11758/bus-236/Akasa_525_Bay_All-In-One_V2_Fan_Controller_Card_Reader_Multi_Port_Panel_-_Black_AK-ALL02-BK.html?tl=g34c135s288, http://www.moddiy.com/products/All%252din%252dOne-Card-Reader-with-LCD-Display-for-Temperature-of-CPU-%26-System%2C-Fan-Controller.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lamaboi*
> 
> Looks dope.
> 
> I like the double cable routing holes near the PSU, but don't like that there are only two 3.5 HDD bays.


Looks even better than the concept pictures








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think you guys are writing our obituary a bit prematurely.
> 
> If we'd launched a $200 aluminum and mesh Micro ATX (effectively how much a shrunken 900D-style case would cost) then most would be complaining it was way overpriced.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I designed the 350D with its features and price point heavily researched. A lot of things (5 slots instead of 4, for example) were enthusiast requests or demands.
> 
> I think we'll sell quite a few - and I understand if it's not your cup of tea, no offense taken. But let's not pretend that it's a failure because it's not carved out of granite or something. It hasn't even been announced yet.


I agree, considering how people that go E-ATX with 240+260 rads are more likely to spend $250+ on a case than someone with mATX and one or two 240 rads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> An article shouldn't dictate what you need for you build. That's why I don't take build advice from anyone because my needs are unique.
> What makes sense to me may not make sense to them.
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> X79 Motherboards:
> 
> The ASUS Rampage IV Extreme was ~$379 at launch.
> All to often I see builds Extreme boards and one video card, or ran on air. It's a board for extreme benchmark use, not casual PC gaming.
> The Rampage IV Gene on the other hand was ~$279. For $100 less, you can build a more compact PC with the same gaming performance as the Extreme model.
> The same goes for Z77 motherboards. You can get top end performance for less money. Z77 mATX boards are between $100-200. An excellent price range.
> 
> Expand to what?
> 
> If you're running three gpus or running a workstation, fine, but in the end most people will 1-2 gpus and a sound card. A mATX board handles that just fine.
> Many people over spend on their PCs, I don't care that they do, but a single GPU on a ITX or mATX board satisfies the majority.
> 
> I'll never spend $250+ on motherboard like I used to. Buying features I don't need is silly.
> Now, ITX still is not and probably will never be a X79 platform, so the most compact choice is a mATX X79 board.
> 
> If you buy ITX and then want to SLI/CF or sound card, oops! Now you need a new case and motherboard. Waste of money.
> If you buy mATX and then want to SLI/CF and/or sound card, great! You can do that without having to rebuild your entire PC.


Well If you go AMD... unless you want garbage VRM or an APU you need ATX









And X79 Intel mATX is not as good as X79 ATX/E-ATX


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Any word on the price?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Buy some SSDs or stash the HDD in the 5.25" bay. I don't know why people need more than one 5.25" bay, unless you want a fan controller , card reader, or touchscreen thing.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997036
> Looks even better than the concept pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, considering how people that go E-ATX with 240+260 rads are more likely to spend $250+ on a case than someone with mATX and one or two 240 rads.
> Well If you go AMD... unless you want garbage VRM or an APU you need ATX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And X79 Intel mATX is not as good as X79 ATX/E-ATX


Agreed with the last part. One of the main reasons people go X79 is for multi-GPU setups which m-atx can't do as well.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think we'll sell quite a few - and I understand if it's not your cup of tea, no offense taken. But let's not pretend that it's a failure because it's not carved out of granite or something. It hasn't even been announced yet.


George, you are taking feedback the wrong way. Unfortunately, many people simply have no clue.

I think there are two minor issues with this case. First one is the lack of inverse ATX. Second one being pretty ugly top vent.

Other than that, while it may seem simple, you guys made a fantastic case for enthusiasts. Once builds start showing up, people will realize that.

I think you guys should really post pics of a custom WC build (but please, no CSQ) to illustrate the point.

A couple of questions, if I may.

When will the case become available for sale?

How much internal space (length) does the case have at the bottom without PSU and fans?

How much space there is left for radiator and fans at the front after installing GTX 690?

Thank you.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Nothing a drill won't fix!


True.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think you guys are writing our obituary a bit prematurely.
> 
> If we'd launched a $200 aluminum and mesh Micro ATX (effectively how much a shrunken 900D-style case would cost) then most would be complaining it was way overpriced.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I designed the 350D with its features and price point heavily researched. A lot of things (5 slots instead of 4, for example) were enthusiast requests or demands.
> 
> I think we'll sell quite a few - and I understand if it's not your cup of tea, no offense taken. But let's not pretend that it's a failure because it's not carved out of granite or something. It hasn't even been announced yet.


I'm sure that it will sell well, especially at the $99.99 price point that I was seeing pre-orders for on Newegg, but why do you guys produce a premium expensive case at the top of the Obsidian series in the 800D/900D and then try to greatly reduce the price of all the rest of the cases in the same Obsidian line? Not everyone wants to buy a case the size of a small car to sit on their desk but at the same time that doesn't mean we don't want the same features, materials, and build quality as we would get if we bought the large 900D.

Why can't we get a mATX and mid tower ATX versions of the 900D from the Obsidian series that has the exact same features and build materials for those of us enthusiasts that have been taking our business elsewhere to Silverstone, Case Labs, ect and then for all the people that are looking for a cheaper version release new cases under a different line such as your Graphite, Vengeance, and Carbide, ect that look nearly the same as the new premium Obsidian cases but with reductions in features and build materials to keep the price points lower.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> George, you are taking feedback the wrong way. Unfortunately, many people simply have no clue.
> 
> I think there are two minor issues with this case. First one is the lack of inverse ATX. Second one being pretty ugly top vent.
> 
> Other than that, while it may seem simple, you guys made a fantastic case for enthusiasts. Once builds start showing up, people will realize that.
> 
> I think you guys should really post pics of a custom WC build (but please, no CSQ) to illustrate the point.
> 
> A couple of questions, if I may.
> 
> When will the case become available for sale?
> 
> How much internal space (length) does the case have at the bottom without PSU and fans?
> 
> How much space there is left for radiator and fans at the front after installing GTX 690?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes man I love you (no ****) but you understand all the things I think are problems if they change the top fan grill and having an inverse atx it will be a instant buy for me forget the TJ08-E, Corsair needs to make it elegant that is all I ask for.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> I'm sure that it will sell well, especially at the low price point, but why do you guys produce a premium expensive case at the top of the Obsidian with the 800D/900D and then try to greatly reduce the price of all the rest of the cases in the line below it? Not everyone wants to buy a case the size of a small car to sit on their desk but that doesn't mean we don't want the same features, materials, and build quality in a smaller case. Why can't we get a mATX 900D from the Obsidian series for those of us enthusiasts that have been taking our business elsewhere to Silverstone, Case Labs, ect and then for the people that complain about the case being overpriced release new cases under your other lines such as the Graphite, Vengeance, and Carbide, ect that look nearly the same but with reductions in features and build materials to keep the price points lower.


Corsair should have a poll on their site on how they should tier their things or what their priority should be with new cases. What you have said about having a car on your desk is right it is a bit much but having a smart car that has the same features of the car is a great idea even if you pay a premium.


----------



## Yosarian

Here is a big picture of the case:


Source: facebook.com/514784041892215


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yosarian*
> 
> Here is a big picture of the case:
> 
> 
> Source: facebook.com/514784041892215






Dat fan grill its killing me smh


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> Dat fan grill its killing me smh


Why does the fan grille bother people? Its exactly the same as every other corsair case _except_ the 900D...


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Why does the fan grille bother people? Its exactly the same as every other corsair case _except_ the 900D...


That was the only reason I never liked the other cases but the 550D


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mutantmagnet*
> 
> I wish these MATX cases were made significantly more compact. According to Newegg this will have 5 expansion slots so atleast this one makes use of its extra space in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a case for water cooling. Remember, Corsair sells AIOs, it wouldn't make sense for them to make a case that can't fit a H100 up top or in the front.
> Yes, their ITX will fit a H100 also, pretty sure of that so don't expect George to make a shoe box.
> 
> If it was more compact, you only have a basic case with nothing more to offer than a $30 case that only looks better.
Click to expand...

You are equating size to quality. Some of us want a high quality compact case. Not all of us watercool. In fact a small percentage actually watercool.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> You are equating size to quality. Some of us want a high quality compact case. Not all of us watercool. In fact a small percentage actually watercool.


Its had to make a case that small and price it $200 because people would laugh @ Corsair.


----------



## mikeyzelda

So much hate for this case...







I actually like it, looks elegant imo.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its had to make a case that small and price it $200 because people would laugh @ Corsair.


$160-$190 would be perfectly acceptable if the case was premium build with a design for dual 240mm rads and most all the same features as the 900D. The mATX FT03 I have now from Silverstone is a $169.99 case and it doesn't have half the space or features that Corsair could of put in a mATX version of the 900D.


----------



## rocketraid

I wonder if there will be a cover/filter on the top? (similar to the 550D)

Either way will probably build next rig in this


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> $160-$190 would be perfectly acceptable if the case was premium build with a design for dual 240mm rads and most all the same features as the 900D. The mATX FT03 I have now from Silverstone is a $169.99 case and it doesn't have half the space or features that Corsair could of put in a mATX version of the 900D.


Yes but more $ from 110 then 170+.


----------



## GoldenTree

I may still buy it but I just need one thing..... the top fan grill i can not stand it its on all of their cases i hate it i may still get it though


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yes but more $ from 110 then 170+.


Pc building is not cheap and so what if it is a extra 60 - 80 dollars extra


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> I'm sure that it will sell well, especially at the $99.99 price point that I was seeing pre-orders for on Newegg, but why do you guys produce a premium expensive case at the top of the Obsidian series in the 800D/900D and then try to greatly reduce the price of all the rest of the cases in the same Obsidian line? Not everyone wants to buy a case the size of a small car to sit on their desk but at the same time that doesn't mean we don't want the same features, materials, and build quality as we would get if we bought the large 900D.


$99 for Micro ATX *IS* a premium price point. Micro ATX cases are usually closer to $30-$50, with some in the $70 range. Only a small handful are $150 or whatever.

It's basic math. If you assume that Micro ATX is, let's say, 1/10th the number of sales as standard ATX, then we need to hit the meat of the market instead of the fringes.

Let's say that Standard ATX sells 500,000 cases a month to enthusiasts. Most of those are <$100. Let's say 50%. Then another 40% are between $100-$200. Then the last 10% are $200+. Let's just pretend those are the numbers.

If Micro ATX is 50,000 cases a month to enthusiasts, and most of those are <$70. Let's say that same 50%. Then another 40% between $70-$100. And then the last 10% is $100+.

So the TAM (Total Available Market) for $200+ ATX cases is 50,000 units a month, whereas the TAM for $100+ Micro ATX cases is 5,000 units a month.

But if I go in the sweet spot, the TAM for Standard ATX $100-$200 cases is 200,000 units a month, and for Micro ATX $70-$100 is 20,000 units a month. It just makes a lot more sense to target the "sweet spot" first on Micro ATX.

With Standard ATX we could focus on the extremes first, with 800D, because we knew that even if we only got 10% market share the numbers still made sense. With Micro ATX 10% market share of a tiny fringe segment just isn't big enough to justify that kind of approach.
Quote:


> Why can't we get a mATX and mid tower ATX versions of the 900D from the Obsidian series that has the exact same features and build materials for those of us enthusiasts that have been taking our business elsewhere to Silverstone, Case Labs, ect and then for all the people that are looking for a cheaper version release new cases under a different line such as your Graphite, Vengeance, and Carbide, ect that look nearly the same as the new premium Obsidian cases but with reductions in features and build materials to keep the price points lower.


I think the 350D is pretty good build quality. It's built very similar to the way the 650D was built and is quite fun to build in, especially compared to other Micro ATX cases.

Why you guys want inverted Micro ATX, I don't know. It doesn't offer any potential benefit that I can see. And the TJ08-E (a great little case) is one of the only ones on the market - so why should we focus on that? The standard ATX layout works well for a reason - we've experimented with it a bit and have some new form factors we're playing with - but for Micro ATX, there was no solid reason to go inverse. It didn't offer any performance or usability benefits. And we tried it, too, in prototypes. Heck, turn the 350D upside down if you want. It'll give you identical cooling numbers.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Why you guys want inverted Micro ATX, I don't know. It doesn't offer any potential benefit that I can see. And the TJ08-E (a great little case) is one of the only ones on the market - so why should we focus on that? The standard ATX layout works well for a reason - we've experimented with it a bit and have some new form factors we're playing with - but for Micro ATX, there was no solid reason to go inverse. It didn't offer any performance or usability benefits. And we tried it, too, in prototypes. Heck, turn the 350D upside down if you want. It'll give you identical cooling numbers.


I just like inverted better. I like a side window or to be able to see the internals of the machine, and I have a weird dislike bordering on phobia of things encroaching on my space from the right side (I cannot go bowling in a lane with the ball return on my right, for example) so if I want it on my desk I like it to be on the left. Is it weird? Yes. But I have a PS07 because of it. I would literally pay $300 for this case but reversed, but I know it will never be made because 99.999% of people just don't care.


----------



## rocketraid

I don't see the point in inverted ATX either. I had a TJ08-e awhile ago, its a trade off where you get superior CPU cooling at the expense of GPU cooling. With CPUs getting less power hungry not sure they need the extra help.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> $99 for Micro ATX *IS* a premium price point. Micro ATX cases are usually closer to $30-$50, with some in the $70 range. Only a small handful are $150 or whatever.
> 
> It's basic math. If you assume that Micro ATX is, let's say, 1/10th the number of sales as standard ATX, then we need to hit the meat of the market instead of the fringes.
> 
> Let's say that Standard ATX sells 500,000 cases a month to enthusiasts. Most of those are <$100. Let's say 50%. Then another 40% are between $100-$200. Then the last 10% are $200+. Let's just pretend those are the numbers.
> 
> If Micro ATX is 50,000 cases a month to enthusiasts, and most of those are <$70. Let's say that same 50%. Then another 40% between $70-$100. And then the last 10% is $100+.
> 
> So the TAM (Total Available Market) for $200+ ATX cases is 50,000 units a month, whereas the TAM for $100+ Micro ATX cases is 5,000 units a month.
> 
> But if I go in the sweet spot, the TAM for Standard ATX $100-$200 cases is 200,000 units a month, and for Micro ATX $70-$100 is 20,000 units a month. It just makes a lot more sense to target the "sweet spot" first on Micro ATX.
> 
> With Standard ATX we could focus on the extremes first, with 800D, because we knew that even if we only got 10% market share the numbers still made sense. With Micro ATX 10% market share of a tiny fringe segment just isn't big enough to justify that kind of approach.
> I think the 350D is pretty good build quality. It's built very similar to the way the 650D was built and is quite fun to build in, especially compared to other Micro ATX cases.
> 
> Why you guys want inverted Micro ATX, I don't know. It doesn't offer any potential benefit that I can see. And the TJ08-E (a great little case) is one of the only ones on the market - so why should we focus on that? The standard ATX layout works well for a reason - we've experimented with it a bit and have some new form factors we're playing with - but for Micro ATX, there was no solid reason to go inverse. It didn't offer any performance or usability benefits. And we tried it, too, in prototypes. Heck, turn the 350D upside down if you want. It'll give you identical cooling numbers.


Any work on something smaller then 900D but 900D features? Something more 800D size?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Any work on something smaller then 900D but 900D features? Something more 800D size?


I can't comment on unannounced parts.

But there are a lot of numbers between 350 and 900.


----------



## Apex89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> $99 for Micro ATX *IS* a premium price point. Micro ATX cases are usually closer to $30-$50, with some in the $70 range. Only a small handful are $150 or whatever.
> 
> It's basic math. If you assume that Micro ATX is, let's say, 1/10th the number of sales as standard ATX, then we need to hit the meat of the market instead of the fringes.
> 
> Let's say that Standard ATX sells 500,000 cases a month to enthusiasts. Most of those are <$100. Let's say 50%. Then another 40% are between $100-$200. Then the last 10% are $200+. Let's just pretend those are the numbers.
> 
> If Micro ATX is 50,000 cases a month to enthusiasts, and most of those are <$70. Let's say that same 50%. Then another 40% between $70-$100. And then the last 10% is $100+.
> 
> So the TAM (Total Available Market) for $200+ ATX cases is 50,000 units a month, whereas the TAM for $100+ Micro ATX cases is 5,000 units a month.
> 
> But if I go in the sweet spot, the TAM for Standard ATX $100-$200 cases is 200,000 units a month, and for Micro ATX $70-$100 is 20,000 units a month. It just makes a lot more sense to target the "sweet spot" first on Micro ATX.
> 
> With Standard ATX we could focus on the extremes first, with 800D, because we knew that even if we only got 10% market share the numbers still made sense. With Micro ATX 10% market share of a tiny fringe segment just isn't big enough to justify that kind of approach.
> I think the 350D is pretty good build quality. It's built very similar to the way the 650D was built and is quite fun to build in, especially compared to other Micro ATX cases.
> 
> Why you guys want inverted Micro ATX, I don't know. It doesn't offer any potential benefit that I can see. And the TJ08-E (a great little case) is one of the only ones on the market - so why should we focus on that? The standard ATX layout works well for a reason - we've experimented with it a bit and have some new form factors we're playing with - but for Micro ATX, there was no solid reason to go inverse. It didn't offer any performance or usability benefits. And we tried it, too, in prototypes. Heck, turn the 350D upside down if you want. It'll give you identical cooling numbers
> 
> 
> .


I've only been on this forum for a short time, but these types are responses are why I have grown to really respect you. Very well thought out and honest responses, without dumbing it down. I appreciate these types of responses to our questions and concerns.


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> $99 for Micro ATX *IS* a premium price point. Micro ATX cases are usually closer to $30-$50, with some in the $70 range. Only a small handful are $150 or whatever.
> 
> It's basic math. If you assume that Micro ATX is, let's say, 1/10th the number of sales as standard ATX, then we need to hit the meat of the market instead of the fringes.
> 
> Let's say that Standard ATX sells 500,000 cases a month to enthusiasts. Most of those are <$100. Let's say 50%. Then another 40% are between $100-$200. Then the last 10% are $200+. Let's just pretend those are the numbers.
> 
> If Micro ATX is 50,000 cases a month to enthusiasts, and most of those are <$70. Let's say that same 50%. Then another 40% between $70-$100. And then the last 10% is $100+.
> 
> So the TAM (Total Available Market) for $200+ ATX cases is 50,000 units a month, whereas the TAM for $100+ Micro ATX cases is 5,000 units a month.
> 
> But if I go in the sweet spot, the TAM for Standard ATX $100-$200 cases is 200,000 units a month, and for Micro ATX $70-$100 is 20,000 units a month. It just makes a lot more sense to target the "sweet spot" first on Micro ATX.
> 
> With Standard ATX we could focus on the extremes first, with 800D, because we knew that even if we only got 10% market share the numbers still made sense. With Micro ATX 10% market share of a tiny fringe segment just isn't big enough to justify that kind of approach.
> I think the 350D is pretty good build quality. It's built very similar to the way the 650D was built and is quite fun to build in, especially compared to other Micro ATX cases.
> 
> Why you guys want inverted Micro ATX, I don't know. It doesn't offer any potential benefit that I can see. And the TJ08-E (a great little case) is one of the only ones on the market - so why should we focus on that? The standard ATX layout works well for a reason - we've experimented with it a bit and have some new form factors we're playing with - but for Micro ATX, there was no solid reason to go inverse. It didn't offer any performance or usability benefits. And we tried it, too, in prototypes. Heck, turn the 350D upside down if you want. It'll give you identical cooling numbers.






Thank you, I understand you guys still have to make money right, but does it really cost that much to add that top fan grill from the 900D. Also why do you guys not tier things out so everyone gets what they want. What I mean by tier is that a 350D T1 and it would be the one you have here and the 350D T2 and it would be a little more and would cater to the other people with other features and loot a bit different. I know it would be a small percent you would be selling to but have you guys ever thought of doing this? Would there be any profits ?


----------



## mutantmagnet

There comes a point where you can have too much product variation.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I can't comment on unannounced parts.
> 
> But there are a lot of numbers between 350 and 900.


How many rads will fit in the 350d?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> _*snip of good explanation*_
> 
> Why you guys want inverted Micro ATX, I don't know. It doesn't offer any potential benefit that I can see. And the TJ08-E (a great little case) is one of the only ones on the market - so why should we focus on that? The standard ATX layout works well for a reason - we've experimented with it a bit and have some new form factors we're playing with - but for Micro ATX, there was no solid reason to go inverse. It didn't offer any performance or usability benefits. And we tried it, too, in prototypes. Heck, turn the 350D upside down if you want. It'll give you identical cooling numbers.


I loled.









People on this forum have some weird inverted/sideways ATX fetishes >.>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> How many rads will fit in the 350d?


supposedly one on top and one on front , dual fan rads
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139020
Quote:


> Room for two 240mm radiators (top, front)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> Thank you, I understand you guys still have to make money right, but does it really cost that much to add that top fan grill from the 900D. Also why do you guys not tier things out so everyone gets what they want. What I mean by tier is that a 350D T1 and it would be the one you have here and the 350D T2 and it would be a little more and would cater to the other people with other features and loot a bit different. I know it would be a small percent you would be selling to but have you guys ever thought of doing this? Would there be any profits ?


Not worth the tooling cost to have so many variations, although they _should_ have a fan filter up top. If it bothers you that much, drop $20 on a fan grille from Silverstone or Demciflex. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=339&area=en
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16884/ffi-121/DEMCiflex_Dual_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html
www.frozencpu.com/products/11723/ffi-51/DEMCiflex_Dual_120mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html
$7 option http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16611/ffi-111/2_x_120mm_Ultra_Thin_Flexible_Fan_Dust_Filter_017mm_Thick.html


----------



## CorsairBrandon

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=518197798244516&set=a.518197768244519.1073741832.359569840773980&type=3&theater

LOTS OF PICS HERE! MORE THAN ANYWHERE ELSE ON THE WEB! BossRigs.com is a Corsair reseller and System Configurator, also a friend of mine works there. Check it out looks sweet


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairBrandon*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=518197798244516&set=a.518197768244519.1073741832.359569840773980&type=3&theater
> 
> LOTS OF PICS HERE! MORE THAN ANYWHERE ELSE ON THE WEB! BossRigs.com is a Corsair reseller and System Configurator, also a friend of mine works there. Check it out looks sweet


Are you part of the Corsair Team?


----------



## GoldenTree

I am now convinced on getting this case i can live with the fan grill does it come with a dust filter


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Are you part of the Corsair Team?


He's not from Corsair proper, no idea who that guy is.


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> He's not from Corsair proper, no idea who that guy is.


Haha, what a weirdo. At least he linked us to some proper pics of the case.


----------



## ghostrider85

how bout a 250d mini-itx?


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> how bout a 250d mini-itx?


This is what I am hoping for. Sadly we won't probably see it until Q4 of this year, or sometime next year


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I'm going to assume/hope the front has intake fans and that there are hidden vents around the side of the front panel for intake, maybe it's a door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart form that one reservation, it's gorgeous.


They did this with the 550D. And it will be better without a door, obviously. If they did implement this, I think I'm going to make an excuse to do a build in one of these







.

EDIT:

I see it's been answered already with that link above







. But yeah, still a sexy case. I still can't get over my googly eyes when I look at my 550D







.


----------



## SoFGR

n00b question, how am i supposed to fit a H110 in there ? that 240mm radiator of H100 was kinda troublesome for my TJ07, despite being a full sized case.

Newegg says you can fit 2 240mm rads, worldexlusive says you can fit one 280mm in front and one 240mm on top, some random TPU guy said that the top compartment has room for a 240/280 rad.

Now that i look again at the fb pics, fitting a rad in front seems impossible without removing those 3.5" and 2.5" bays first, soooo does the H110 fit on top or will i have to "settle" for h100i this time ?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Well If you go AMD... unless you want garbage VRM or an APU you need ATX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And X79 Intel mATX is not as good as X79 ATX/E-ATX


Not as good in what way, performance or build quality?
In games maybe a mATX is 1-3fps slower? Yeah, I rather save the $100 difference and OC my video card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> You are equating size to quality. Some of us want a high quality compact case. Not all of us watercool. In fact a small percentage actually watercool.


I'm not sure you're understanding.

Corsair makes AIO water coolers and ATX sized PSUs. If their products doesn't fit into their cases, it wouldn't make sense.
If you want a more compact case, look elsewhere because Corsair will not make it.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Corsair makes AIO water coolers


Corsair do not make any AIO. They are made by Coolit and Asetek.

As for the case itself, I'm just hoping Corsair listen to people about not using only 20mm mounting for 280 for rads.
Just gotta wait till I get my hands on one to see exactly if it worth building.

The top still bothers me. The indent takes away from spacing, even if it a few millimeters.


Seen a few pic on the front, looks very restrictive for airflow and rad mounting.


----------



## momonz

What I like about 350D

1. Looks sleek.
2. Big side panel window (but doesn't ruin the sleek look)
3. up to 2 front fans.
4. It's not an inverted m-atx. I put my case on the right side. That's the deciding factor for me about not choosing TJ08-E (Although over-all I it better than 350d)
5. No e-Sata! I don't use it and it's just an extra un-used wire inside my case.

What I don't like

1. The top mesh ruins the sleek look. Maybe have the same option as 550d or Lian Li cases. Removeable fan cover.
2. The back fan filter is a bit of letdown, but not a big deal, as I am expecting this as a premium case. Hope it's like a fan grill like that of Lian Li.
3. Side panels uses thumb screws unlike the rest of Obsidian series...
4. I want an aluminum case =)

Please removable HDD cages (I hope)









I already have a buyer for my motherboard once I transfer either to matx or itx. Right now, FT03 is still my first option. Will wait for 350d reviews.


----------



## The Wizard

I don't see the point on inverted ATX, all it does is make the bottom of the case lose structural rigidity (mesh instead of solid) especially when picking it up, this can be solved by increasing the strength and thickness of the materials used, but that just adds cost for what benefit? Just to say its inverted ATX? or to look at the GPU? To me it's not worth the price premium for that. Some cases use inverted ATX and that's fine if you want that, but don't go around hating every case that comes out just because it doesn't support inverted ATX.


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> As for the case itself, I'm just hoping Corsair listen to people about not using 20mm mounting for 280 for rads.
> Just gotta wait till I get my hands on one to see exactly if it worth building.




What do you by mean by that mate ? Is it possible to mount a h110 on top or will we have to do some modding first ?


----------



## lordhinton

thats one sold to me, looks brill no problem about the window, i like windows








more than enough drive space, price looks right, i like obsidian cases, and my rig is m-atx in an atx case









, will do anything to get my hands on one >


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Not bad George.

Definitely more interested in the 650D successor though.


----------



## bnj2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> With Micro ATX 10% market share of a tiny fringe segment just isn't big enough to justify that kind of approach.


I understand where you coming from, but you shouldn't ignore the "luxury"/"halo" market - much like car manufacturers have halo cars, or how Apple sells their mediocre products just based on choice of "premium" materials.
I got a bit too old for huge oversized cases, and I would, without blinking, buy a aluminum Micro ATX case made by Corsair for double (heck, even triple) the Lian Li prices just to have something special, and overall I would be spending just as much on parts as some do for their humongous 900D build.
And there will always be people like me that don't fall into those tiny market segments, but that you could access by making more "premium" stuff at premium prices.


----------



## magicalpancake

SICK!!


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> $99 for Micro ATX *IS* a premium price point. Micro ATX cases are usually closer to $30-$50, with some in the $70 range. Only a small handful are $150 or whatever.
> 
> It's basic math. If you assume that Micro ATX is, let's say, 1/10th the number of sales as standard ATX, then we need to hit the meat of the market instead of the fringes.
> 
> Let's say that Standard ATX sells 500,000 cases a month to enthusiasts. Most of those are <$100. Let's say 50%. Then another 40% are between $100-$200. Then the last 10% are $200+. Let's just pretend those are the numbers.
> 
> If Micro ATX is 50,000 cases a month to enthusiasts, and most of those are <$70. Let's say that same 50%. Then another 40% between $70-$100. And then the last 10% is $100+.
> 
> So the TAM (Total Available Market) for $200+ ATX cases is 50,000 units a month, whereas the TAM for $100+ Micro ATX cases is 5,000 units a month.
> 
> But if I go in the sweet spot, the TAM for Standard ATX $100-$200 cases is 200,000 units a month, and for Micro ATX $70-$100 is 20,000 units a month. It just makes a lot more sense to target the "sweet spot" first on Micro ATX.
> 
> With Standard ATX we could focus on the extremes first, with 800D, because we knew that even if we only got 10% market share the numbers still made sense. With Micro ATX 10% market share of a tiny fringe segment just isn't big enough to justify that kind of approach.
> I think the 350D is pretty good build quality. It's built very similar to the way the 650D was built and is quite fun to build in, especially compared to other Micro ATX cases.


I completely understand the point of Corsair targeting the price points you do and if you guys were restricted to only being able to produce one line of cases then this would make all the sense in the world. But again my argument is WHY can't you do both? Why can't all the cases in the Obsidian line be the same premium quality with the same features like the most expensive case in that line the 900D and then produce your <$100 mATX cases under a new line that's targeted towards hitting the largest number of sales. This 350D could of just as easily been produced as a Corsair "Slate" 350L and then released another more premium $150-$190 Corsair Obsidian 350D. You'd then still hit your target "sweet spot" while also garnering sales from the enthusiast crowd that buys your current cases but is more than happy to pay more for a more premium product as well as those who are spending their money over at Silverstone, Lian Li, Case Labs, ect to get the kind of cases you guys don't want to produce because they're not in the "sweet spot".


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnj2*
> 
> I understand where you coming from, but you shouldn't ignore the "luxury"/"halo" market - much like car manufacturers have halo cars, or how Apple sells their mediocre products just based on choice of "premium" materials.
> I got a bit too old for huge oversized cases, and I would, without blinking, buy a aluminum Micro ATX case made by Corsair for double (heck, even triple) the Lian Li prices just to have something special, and overall I would be spending just as much on parts as some do for their humongous 900D build.
> And there will always be people like me that don't fall into those tiny market segments, but that you could access by making more "premium" stuff at premium prices.


Yeah, the problem is that there has to be a return on investment. (ROI).

It costs a lot of money to tool cases up. Hundreds of thousands of dollars per case, sometimes more.

We have to prioritize these things.

* Gaining market share (we're still tiny compared to Cooler Master, Thermaltake, etc)
* Making money (we are a company, after all)
* Winning over enthusiast hearts & minds (you guys)

Sometimes a case will do all 3 excellently - sometimes it'll do 1 or 2 of those things pretty well, and the other one we're willing to sacrifice for some reason.

With 350D our approach had to be able to support all 3. And make no mistake - the 350D is a very, very nice Micro ATX case. I personally think it's the best out there. It's not the smallest, it's not made entirely from aluminum, but it's the best overall. I honestly believe this or I wouldn't have spec'd it out the way I did.

There's a reason there are almost no $200 Micro ATX cases - not enough people buy them.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yeah, the problem is that there has to be a return on investment. (ROI).
> 
> It costs a lot of money to tool cases up. Hundreds of thousands of dollars per case, sometimes more.
> 
> We have to prioritize these things.
> 
> * Gaining market share (we're still tiny compared to Cooler Master, Thermaltake, etc)
> * Making money (we are a company, after all)
> * Winning over enthusiast hearts & minds (you guys)
> 
> Sometimes a case will do all 3 excellently - sometimes it'll do 1 or 2 of those things pretty well, and the other one we're willing to sacrifice for some reason.
> 
> With 350D our approach had to be able to support all 3. And make no mistake - the 350D is a very, very nice Micro ATX case. I personally think it's the best out there. It's not the smallest, it's not made entirely from aluminum, but it's the best overall. I honestly believe this or I wouldn't have spec'd it out the way I did.
> 
> There's a reason there are almost no $200 Micro ATX cases - not enough people buy them.


can you remove all the drive cages in the front to put a 240/280 rad in?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> I completely understand the point of Corsair targeting the price points you do and if you guys were restricted to only being able to produce one line of cases then this would make all the sense in the world. But again my argument is WHY can't you do both? Why can't all the cases in the Obsidian line be the same premium quality with the same features like the most expensive case in that line the 900D and then produce your <$100 mATX cases under a new line that's targeted towards hitting the largest number of sales. This 350D could of just as easily been produced as a Corsair "Slate" 350L and then released another more premium $150-$190 Corsair Obsidian 350D. You'd then still hit your target "sweet spot" while also garnering sales from the enthusiast crowd that buys your current cases but is more than happy to pay more for a more premium product as well as those who are spending their money over at Silverstone, Lian Li, Case Labs, ect to get the kind of cases you guys don't want to produce because they're not in the "sweet spot".


Because there's not enough market for the $150-$190 350D. There just isn't. Micro ATX is too small a category to rely on a premium part. Remember it's not like making a case is free.

Every single case takes MONTHS of resources from engineering, hundreds of thousands of dollars investment in tooling - basically each case is it's own small business with its own business plan. Each case has to be able to sustain itself and make a profit and attract enough buyers to make the business thrive. Otherwise, it's technically a failure.

To be perfectly honest - one day we may launch a case where we don't intend to make a profit. Maybe we'll say "This one is designed to get a lot of attention and build up brand equity" or something. We do that with some other products, like RAM. The super-high-end overclocking RAM that Jake tests in our labs and hand-certifies in the US? Each stick takes a long, long time to make and multiple stages of screening. And even though it's expensive, I'm sure we lose money on each one because of the costs of the labor and testing involved. But it's necessary to cement our brand as the world's best overclocking RAM.

Maybe one day we'll make the world's most ridiculous case. Some other guys have done stuff similar, cases priced at $600-$1500. Nobody buys them.

There are about as many Micro ATX cases at $200+ as there are regular ATX cases at $500+.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> can you remove all the drive cages in the front to put a 240/280 rad in?


Can't talk about specifics from the case since it's not released, sorry.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Can't talk about specifics from the case since it's not released, sorry.


I might have missed it somewhere else, but are you able to confirm that there is indeed a Corsair H100/110(i) in the top of the pictures posted?

EDIT:

And if $100 is the price point, this is fantastic. I truly can't wait.


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> are you able to confirm that there is indeed a Corsair H100/110(i) in the top of the pictures posted?


look @ the waterblock, that's definately a H100i


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> look @ the waterblock, that's definately a H100i


Been a little while since I've really built or upgraded (with the exception of my recent GPU) and just wasn't sure







. I figured it was, just wanted some confirmation







. But thanks. +rep to you.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnj2*
> 
> I would, without blinking, buy a aluminum Micro ATX case made by Corsair for double (heck, even triple) the Lian Li prices just to have something special, and overall I would be spending just as much on parts as some do for their humongous 900D build.
> And there will always be people like me that don't fall into those tiny market segments, but that you could access by making more "premium" stuff at premium prices.


I think this is a lot of people's main problem. Why does an all-aluminum case have to be made by Corsair?
Will the case be more special because Corsair made it? Worth more?

All cases come down to form and function. I ignore the logo on the front and judge the case for what it is.
I've talked to George (Corsair), Tony (Silverstone) and Jim (Caselabs) about products. I like their products, but in no way I'm asking for them to make a certain kind of case.
If they don't make it, I'll buy it from their competitor. It's that simple really.

Caselabs is developing a all-aluminum horizontal mATX case with three windows and a pedestal. More than Corsair can offer, but the $250+ price isn't targeting the same customers Corsair wants.
Corsair makes their cases overseas and Caselabs does it here in the USA, which is a big difference when it comes to budget, margins, pricing and profit.


----------



## EPiiKK

Darn it's good looking







gimmie gimmie gimmie


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> I completely understand the point of Corsair targeting the price points you do and if you guys were restricted to only being able to produce one line of cases then this would make all the sense in the world. But again my argument is WHY can't you do both? Why can't all the cases in the Obsidian line be the same premium quality with the same features like the most expensive case in that line the 900D and then produce your <$100 mATX cases under a new line that's targeted towards hitting the largest number of sales. This 350D could of just as easily been produced as a Corsair "Slate" 350L and then released another more premium $150-$190 Corsair Obsidian 350D. You'd then still hit your target "sweet spot" while also garnering sales from the enthusiast crowd that buys your current cases but is more than happy to pay more for a more premium product as well as those who are spending their money over at Silverstone, Lian Li, Case Labs, ect to get the kind of cases you guys don't want to produce because they're not in the "sweet spot".
> 
> 
> 
> Because there's not enough market for the $150-$190 350D. There just isn't. Micro ATX is too small a category to rely on a premium part. Remember it's not like making a case is free.
> 
> Every single case takes MONTHS of resources from engineering, hundreds of thousands of dollars investment in tooling - basically each case is it's own small business with its own business plan. Each case has to be able to sustain itself and make a profit and attract enough buyers to make the business thrive. Otherwise, it's technically a failure.
> 
> To be perfectly honest - one day we may launch a case where we don't intend to make a profit. Maybe we'll say "This one is designed to get a lot of attention and build up brand equity" or something. We do that with some other products, like RAM. The super-high-end overclocking RAM that Jake tests in our labs and hand-certifies in the US? Each stick takes a long, long time to make and multiple stages of screening. And even though it's expensive, I'm sure we lose money on each one because of the costs of the labor and testing involved. But it's necessary to cement our brand as the world's best overclocking RAM.
> 
> Maybe one day we'll make the world's most ridiculous case. Some other guys have done stuff similar, cases priced at $600-$1500. Nobody buys them.
> 
> There are about as many Micro ATX cases at $200+ as there are regular ATX cases at $500+.
Click to expand...











In case you're confused


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Maybe one day we'll make the world's most ridiculous case. Some other guys have done stuff similar, cases priced at $600-$1500. Nobody buys them.


Agreed, the MKII is a great example @ $1200 USD. Just go through the comments and see how everyone agrees that the price is way too high.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1302068/mb-the-mkii-is-now-available-for-pre-order


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yosarian*
> 
> Agreed, the MKII is a great example @ $1200 USD. Just go through the comments and see how everyone agrees that the price is way too high.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1302068/mb-the-mkii-is-now-available-for-pre-order


Murderbox is a bit different though. They take an already existing $350 case, the Silverstone TJ07 and mod the [bleep] out of it. custom paint/powder coat job on the exterior and interior ( stock plain aluminum ), which in itself is already a pretty expensive process if you pay someone to do it yourself and don't have a good deal with a powder coating company. Along with paying them the labor and material for all of the custom parts. $1,200 is a bit steep, but if you want something that is absolutely dang near flawless and beautiful without having to risk doing it yourself ( assuming you don't have any metal/fab skills under your belt ), then it's definitely the way to go. You get what you pay for, and MurderBox's are amazing products.

Definitely not comparable at all.


----------



## bnj2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> I think this is a lot of people's main problem. Why does an all-aluminum case have to be made by Corsair?
> Will the case be more special because Corsair made it? Worth more?


Because Corsair has the build quality and features that others don't have and the styling that appeals to certain people. Also, there will always be fanboys, a quite important segment.
Anyway, this is getting way offtopic.


----------



## GoldenTree

I think if corsair just gives the 350D the 900D top fan grill all, well most problems will be solved. It is not released yet so lets pray they will listen to us as the consumer and see if they change anything.


----------



## DBEAU

Can I has now plz?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I think if corsair just gives the 350D the 900D top fan grill all, well most problems will be solved. It is not released yet so lets pray they will listen to us as the consumer and see if they change anything.


Sorry man, the 350D has been done for months. And the top fan mesh would add about 15%-20% of cost to the part by the time it's all said and done, believe it or not. The mechanism, part count, materials, etc, would all go up significantly and add about 15-20% to the cost, which then extrapolates upwards.

Maybe there's a small segment who absolutely won't buy it because of that. That's cool, that's their right.

But I'm wagering that hitting $99 was more important than that top fan mesh. The break between $99 and $109-$119 for the solid side panel version is pretty big, and I don't think we'd sell nearly as many if it was $10-$20 more expensive. Even with the better looking mesh.

Compromises have to be made to approach the market you want to approach - spending money in smart places (like the new SSD cage) makes a bigger difference.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Sorry man, the 350D has been done for months. And the top fan mesh would add about 15%-20% of cost to the part by the time it's all said and done, believe it or not. The mechanism, part count, materials, etc, would all go up significantly and add about 15-20% to the cost, which then extrapolates upwards.
> 
> Maybe there's a small segment who absolutely won't buy it because of that. That's cool, that's their right.
> 
> But I'm wagering that hitting $99 was more important than that top fan mesh. The break between $99 and $109-$119 for the solid side panel version is pretty big, and I don't think we'd sell nearly as many if it was $10-$20 more expensive. Even with the better looking mesh.
> 
> Compromises have to be made to approach the market you want to approach - spending money in smart places (like the new SSD cage) makes a bigger difference.


Oh alright thanks for the reply. The company need to profit right, and you do what you gotta do and the ssd cage does look cool. I have seen the light and it seems like I will be picking on up this summer hopefully









Also cudos to you keeping your cool you're a very good rep for Corsair +1 cookie for you lol


----------



## Blindsay

sorry if I missed it but is there a release date (exact or approx.) for this case?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> sorry if I missed it but is there a release date (exact or approx.) for this case?


4/25 is embargo lift.


----------



## GoldenTree

so it could be released either May, June or July or even later


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> 4/25 is embargo lift.


Thank you, been looking for a new case and I think this one might fit the build. I was looking at the Case labs M-ITX case but with the panels I wanted its like $280 and it means id have to get a new mobo. I happen to like my current mobo and this case looks well laid out and just enough space for what I need.


----------



## The Wizard

Any chance of being able to buy the 900D's top grill? Then just mod it to fit in the 140mm fan spacings and just use the 120's there for fans?


----------



## Ma15

That grill is hideous


----------



## Pr0xy

I'd buy it if I wasn't set on the Bitfenix Prodigy once Haswell comes out









I agree with everyone else who have said the side window is obnoxious though.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I think you guys are writing our obituary a bit prematurely.
> 
> If we'd launched a $200 aluminum and mesh Micro ATX (effectively how much a shrunken 900D-style case would cost) then most would be complaining it was way overpriced.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I designed the 350D with its features and price point heavily researched. A lot of things (5 slots instead of 4, for example) were enthusiast requests or demands.
> 
> I think we'll sell quite a few - and I understand if it's not your cup of tea, no offense taken. But let's not pretend that it's a failure because it's not carved out of granite or something. It hasn't even been announced yet.


I don't see that happening at all.

Just a bunch of people that know what they are talking about saying how exiting and fun this case will be and a bunch of people that have no idea what they are talking about complaining about nothing (and should be ignored anyways).

Just like the lame comments that were made about the 900D because it had no fan controller. These people are going to demand a design change or it will fail. Lol. The things that people say around here lately are just becoming more and more high school it's rediculous. Sift though pages of rubbish to find one intelligent comment.

Everything about this case is awesome. The top grill looks great and will function well and I just laugh at the inverse ATX comments.

It fills a void in the market that will appeal to a lot of people. You know what you're doing and have done a great job. Can't wait to see what the talented people out there are able to do with these watercooling wise.

@ GoldenTree just can it. Seriously. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## StayFrosty

I have a feeling Asus is going to be selling ALOT of their Maximus V Gene boards when this comes out!









By the way George, when do you think I could get my hands on one of these in Asia?


----------



## DarkBlade6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Yeah I don't know why Corsair can't just reduce the size of the 900D to a mATX form factor without also having to lower the build quality/materials and drop main selling features to try and turn it into a cheap $99.99 case. We don't need more cheap cases. We need more premium mATX cases. I would gladly pay $150-$180+ for a mATX sized 900D. Corsair should keep their Obsidian line all with the same top build quality and features so that the only difference is size and a reduction in the number of each feature just like Case Labs does. Then Corsair can pump out all the cheaper cases they want in their Graphite, Vengeance, and Carbide series.


dude its just some mesh.. everytbing else in that case wil be top notch quality , I dont think this baby 900D could look any closer to his big bro


----------



## Badness

@corsairgeorge

Are the 3.5 and 5.25 bays going to be removable? It doesn't look like there is 140mm fan clearance at the top without the 5.25 bay being removed.


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> @corsairgeorge
> 
> Are the 3.5 and 5.25 bays going to be removable? It doesn't look like there is 140mm fan clearance at the top without the 5.25 bay being removed.


Good question..


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> 4/25 is embargo lift.


Marking this on my calendar.









Really liking this case. It's between this and the Arc Mini for me.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Marking this on my calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really liking this case. It's between this and the Arc Mini for me.


Me too. My main concern is front airflow. I want to put a fat radiator in the front as opposed to the roof because I don't want it covering the mobo. The Arc mini obviously has great front airflow.

On the flip side I'd have to cut my own window in the arc.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Me too. My main concern is front airflow. I want to put a fat radiator in the front as opposed to the roof because I don't want it covering the mobo. The Arc mini obviously has great front airflow.
> 
> On the flip side I'd have to cut my own window in the arc.


Looks like you'll have plenty room as long as those bottom cages remain removable.


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



quote name="thestache" url="/t/1382391/tpu-corsair-obsidian-350d-m-atx-chassis-pictured/150_50#post_19780566"]
I don't see that happening at all.

Just a bunch of people that know what they are talking about saying how exiting and fun this case will be and a bunch of people that have no idea what they are talking about complaining about nothing (and should be ignored anyways).

Just like the lame comments that were made about the 900D because it had no fan controller. These people are going to demand a design change or it will fail. Lol. The things that people say around here lately are just becoming more and more high school it's rediculous. Sift though pages of rubbish to find one intelligent comment.

Everything about this case is awesome. The top grill looks great and will function well and I just laugh at the inverse ATX comments.

It fills a void in the market that will appeal to a lot of people. You know what you're doing and have done a great job. Can't wait to see what the talented people out there are able to do with these watercooling wise.

@ GoldenTree just can it. Seriously. You're embarrassing yourself.[/quote]



The case is fine I like it and I just thought if they could change the fan grill the case could be even better. I admit that it seems that I have been up and down with my comments which I have I can not say no to that, but I was just happy with corsair with their first matx case and I wanted to get my opinion out there. I was not completely unreasonable,people did agree with me and I do not think they were totally off the boat with their replies. George has answered my questions and i'm happy. i'm still going to get this case. About the inverse atx thing I only supported it was because it was different it has been done by Silverstone but Corsair is a different company and I would like to know what they could do with that form factor. And even if you do not like the way someone is acting I think it would be best to keep it to yourself.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks like you'll have plenty room as long as those bottom cages remain removable.


The drive cages will come out whether they're designed to or not


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Looks amazing. They should have made the window a bit smaller to hide the drive bays though.


Whats a matter with you ? - a bit of black paint and some masking tape and you can make the window small as you want









It is a nice case


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> The drive cages will come out whether they're designed to or not


See







. I love builds in small cases, TBH. They allow the PC to look more of substance. IMO, the 900D can be one of the ugliest cases when someone who has a single GPU and the puniest CPU cooler residing in it.


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I love builds in small cases, TBH. They allow the PC to look more of substance. IMO, the 900D can be one of the ugliest cases when someone who has a single GPU and the puniest CPU cooler residing in it.


Agreed, this is why I moved away from ATX cases to Micro ATX and Mini-ITX. I don't understand why people buy an ATX Full Tower such as the HAF. Most of them don't Crossfire / SLI, use the stock cooler that came with their CPU and to top it off purchase a Micro ATX mobo.


----------



## NAWZ77

I think the case provides more room than the prodigy, and i'm looking forward to reviews before i decide on purchasing it for my up and coming haswell build, that will also be my first custom water cooling loop... cause for the price u can't beat it, just look at the m3 from case labs with all the parts plus shipping it over 300 hundred i like it but that's a ridiculous price for a matx build if they take a hundred off the price it would be great but i guess if you have money to waste would be the only reason to pick it up over the 350d or the Prodigy


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> The case is fine I like it and I just thought if they could change the fan grill the case could be even better. I admit that it seems that I have been up and down with my comments which I have I can not say no to that, but I was just happy with corsair with their first matx case and I wanted to get my opinion out there. I was not completely unreasonable,people did agree with me and I do not think they were totally off the boat with their replies. George has answered my questions and i'm happy. i'm still going to get this case. About the inverse atx thing I only supported it was because it was different it has been done by Silverstone but Corsair is a different company and I would like to know what they could do with that form factor. And even if you do not like the way someone is acting I think it would be best to keep it to yourself.


No I will not keep it to myself.

You were rude and out of line to call out George. Kudos to him for putting up with you but I'm not a public figure for a company and don't have to smile or be diplomatic when people insult me and my work. I can tell you what I think.

Calling out the creator of something and telling him to change the design of a product otherwise it will fail in the market place, when it's already completed and in production, is ridiculous. Especially when the bold claims you are making about it's features are completely trivial, personal preference and related only to aesthetics. Where do you get the entitlement from?

How do you know this case does not and will not have the build quality of a 900D? Do you own a 900D? No. Have you ever had hands on or probably ever seen a 900D? No. So at what point did you become an expert on the 350D or the 900D? You didn't and you aren't.

Welcome to my block list.


----------



## NAWZ77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> No I will not keep it to myself.
> 
> You were rude and out of line to call out George. Kudos to him for putting up with you but I'm not a public figure for a company and don't have to smile or be diplomatic when people insult me and my work. I can tell you what I think.
> 
> Calling out the creator of something and telling him to change the design of a product otherwise it will fail in the market place, when it's already completed and in production, is ridiculous. Especially when the bold claims you are making about it's features are completely trivial, personal preference and related only to aesthetics. Where do you get the entitlement from?
> 
> How do you know this case does not and will not have the build quality of a 900D? Do you own a 900D? No. Have you ever had hands on or probably ever seen a 900D? No. So at what point did you become an expert on the 350D or the 900D? You didn't and you aren't.
> 
> Welcome to my block list.


like your style


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> like your style


High fives all round.

Now let's figure out how many raditors we can cramm into this thing.


----------



## LBGreenthumb

now they tell me...


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> High fives all round.
> 
> Now let's figure out how many raditors we can cramm into this thing.


That's what I'm sayin'


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> No I will not keep it to myself.
> 
> You were rude and out of line to call out George. Kudos to him for putting up with you but I'm not a public figure for a company and don't have to smile or be diplomatic when people insult me and my work. I can tell you what I think.
> 
> Calling out the creator of something and telling him to change the design of a product otherwise it will fail in the market place, when it's already completed and in production, is ridiculous. Especially when the bold claims you are making about it's features are completely trivial, personal preference and related only to aesthetics. Where do you get the entitlement from?
> 
> How do you know this case does not and will not have the build quality of a 900D? Do you own a 900D? No. Have you ever had hands on or probably ever seen a 900D? No. So at what point did you become an expert on the 350D or the 900D? You didn't and you aren't.
> 
> Welcome to my block list.


I did not even say such things I just said I would have like it more if it had the mesh and I asked some questions on how the company works with pricing schemes thats where I learned it could not be changed and I said ok wish it has the 900D mesh and went on with my life. Where did you get such things I was trying to be nice. I do not know what comments you have been reading but I assure you I was only voicing the point about the mesh and that is all. I can quote all my comments if you like. I swear I never said it was not going to fail or the features being trivial I even said I liked the ssd bay I was just a guy looking for a mesh. I never said it will not have the quality of the 900D. I wanted a mesh. The mesh I say, the mesh was all I wanted. I even changed my build plans for the summer to this case check out the TJ08-E club I was asking what they thought about the case. Oh tell your block list hello for me







I bet it will welcome a new friend.


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I would get it if it only had the top mesh like the 900D ahhh to bad TJ08-E it is then


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Yeah I understand you even $200 dollars is good to me, Corsair had the chance to steal the market for the arc mini and the TJ08-E but the messed it up. It could have been a outstanding case. I had high expectations for their first matx case I would had used it for my first build in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a sad panda


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Sorry if I sounded harsh but it just seems we/I were expecting a lot at Corsair's first try at a matx case and how you guys have outdone yourself with the 900D. I understand were you are coming from with the things you have to sacrifice to meet that price point and the things you have done to meet our expectations it seems like it will be a great case but that top grill is killing me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Yes man I love you (no ****) but you understand all the things I think are problems if they change the top fan grill and having an inverse atx it will be a instant buy for me forget the TJ08-E, Corsair needs to make it elegant that is all I ask for.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Corsair should have a poll on their site on how they should tier their things or what their priority should be with new cases. What you have said about having a car on your desk is right it is a bit much but having a smart car that has the same features of the car is a great idea even if you pay a premium.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> Dat fan grill its killing me smh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> That was the only reason I never liked the other cases but the 550D


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I may still buy it but I just need one thing..... the top fan grill i can not stand it its on all of their cases i hate it i may still get it though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Pc building is not cheap and so what if it is a extra 60 - 80 dollars extra


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I am now convinced on getting this case i can live with the fan grill does it come with a dust filter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I think if corsair just gives the 350D the 900D top fan grill all, well most problems will be solved. It is not released yet so lets pray they will listen to us as the consumer and see if they change anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Oh alright thanks for the reply. The company need to profit right, and you do what you gotta do and the ssd cage does look cool. I have seen the light and it seems like I will be picking on up this summer hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also cudos to you keeping your cool you're a very good rep for Corsair +1 cookie for you lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> so it could be released either May, June or July or even later


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> quote name="thestache" url="/t/1382391/tpu-corsair-obsidian-350d-m-atx-chassis-pictured/150_50#post_19780566"]
> I don't see that happening at all.
> 
> Just a bunch of people that know what they are talking about saying how exiting and fun this case will be and a bunch of people that have no idea what they are talking about complaining about nothing (and should be ignored anyways).
> 
> Just like the lame comments that were made about the 900D because it had no fan controller. These people are going to demand a design change or it will fail. Lol. The things that people say around here lately are just becoming more and more high school it's rediculous. Sift though pages of rubbish to find one intelligent comment.
> 
> Everything about this case is awesome. The top grill looks great and will function well and I just laugh at the inverse ATX comments.
> 
> It fills a void in the market that will appeal to a lot of people. You know what you're doing and have done a great job. Can't wait to see what the talented people out there are able to do with these watercooling wise.
> 
> @ GoldenTree just can it. Seriously. You're embarrassing yourself.






The case is fine I like it and I just thought if they could change the fan grill the case could be even better. I admit that it seems that I have been up and down with my comments which I have I can not say no to that, but I was just happy with corsair with their first matx case and I wanted to get my opinion out there. I was not completely unreasonable,people did agree with me and I do not think they were totally off the boat with their replies. George has answered my questions and i'm happy. i'm still going to get this case. About the inverse atx thing I only supported it was because it was different it has been done by Silverstone but Corsair is a different company and I would like to know what they could do with that form factor. And even if you do not like the way someone is acting I think it would be best to keep it to yourself.[/quote]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I did not even say such things I just said I would have like it more if it had the mesh and I asked some questions on how the company works with pricing schemes thats where I learned it could not be changed and I said ok wish it has the 900D mesh and went on with my life. Where did you get such things I was trying to be nice. I do not know what comments you have been reading but I assure you I was only voicing the point about the mesh and that is all. I can quote all my comments if you like. I swear I never said it was not going to fail or the features being trivial I even said I liked the ssd bay I was just a guy looking for a mesh. I never said it will not have the quality of the 900D. I wanted a mesh. The mesh I say, the mesh was all I wanted. I even changed my build plans for the summer to this case check out the TJ08-E club I was asking what they thought about the case. Oh tell your block list hello for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it will welcome a new friend.






All my comments I have not said anything wrong or the things you have claimed for me to say (Ended up with a double spoiler)


----------



## Quesoblanco

So it can have 2 140mm or 120mm fans in the front. 2 120 or 140mm fans on top..... and 1 rear 120mm fan? am I reading this correctly?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> So it can have 2 140mm or 120mm fans in the front. 2 120 or 140mm fans on top..... and 1 rear 120mm fan? am I reading this correctly?


I think we may have to wait until April 24th to find out for sure.


----------



## M00NIE

Not exactly on topic but if you guys do have a mid variant in the works please think of an alternative to that top grill, doesn't have to be as awesome as the 900d but anything would be better.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> So it can have 2 140mm or 120mm fans in the front. 2 120 or 140mm fans on top..... and 1 rear 120mm fan? am I reading this correctly?


Seems that way.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/news/1087-corsair-obsidian-350d-specs

At the least you'd be able to fit x2 120mm up top and in the front with x1 120mm in the rear. Should also be able to get radiators in all those spots making it an awesome little case.


----------



## bojsha

I always admired corsair cases but never could find anything for me, untill now. just hope it will have a vesion with out that huge window, its just to big. the rest is








any word on the price?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojsha*
> 
> I always admired corsair cases but never could find anything for me, untill now. just hope it will have a vesion with out that huge window, its just to big. the rest is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any word on the price?


110 USD with a window, 100 without.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> But let's not pretend that it's a failure because it's not *carved out of granite* or something. It hasn't even been announced yet.


Whoa George, are you confirming a pure granite chassi is coming soon? I look forward to Computex!


----------



## bojsha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> 110 USD with a window, 100 without.


realy, only 100 bucks?!







mega cool


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Whoa George, are you confirming a pure granite chassi is coming soon? I look forward to Computex!


All future cases will be made out of the material of their series names.

Obsidian series cases will be made from Obsidian.
Graphite from Graphite.
Carbide from Carbide.

And Vengeance from the tortured souls of wars long past.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> All future cases will be made out of the material of their series names.
> 
> Obsidian series cases will be made from Obsidian.
> Graphite from Graphite.
> Carbide from Carbide.
> 
> And Vengeance from the tortured souls of wars long past.


"obsidian"

lava and water..
















ill leave minecraft out of this


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> All future cases will be made out of the material of their series names.
> 
> Obsidian series cases will be made from Obsidian.
> Graphite from Graphite.
> Carbide from Carbide.
> 
> And Vengeance from the tortured souls of wars long past.


Give this man a medal.
How would a vengeance case be on the ears, sounds loud...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> All future cases will be made out of the material of their series names.
> 
> Obsidian series cases will be made from Obsidian.
> Graphite from Graphite.
> Carbide from Carbide.
> 
> And Vengeance from the tortured souls of wars long past.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Hm..nice looking case and good price point.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> All future cases will be made out of the material of their series names.
> 
> Obsidian series cases will be made from Obsidian.
> Graphite from Graphite.
> Carbide from Carbide.
> 
> And Vengeance from the tortured souls of wars long past.


bad thermals on Obsidian.

Graphite / Carbide would be good though










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I know you're joking

Here's something for the people who take it serious








The thermal conductivity of rhyolitic melts is ~1.5 W m K http://connection.ebscohost.com/c/articles/83734688/thermal-diffusivity-rhyolitic-glasses-melts-effects-temperature-crystals-dissolved-water
Obsidian 1.21 W/mK
Lide, D., 2008, CRC Handbook of Chemistry and Physics, 88th ed., CRC Press, Boca Raton, FL, p. 212. ; http://asmedigitalcollection.asme.org/data/Journals/JHTRAO/926778/ht_135_5_051301.pdf]
 - books.google.com/books?isbn=0521894883
Thermal conductivity varies with Temp ...

http://publishing.cdlib.org/ucpressebooks/view?docId=ft6v19p151&chunk.id=d0e16837&toc.id=d0e16837&brand=ucpress


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Give this man a medal.
> How would a vengeance case be on the ears, sounds loud...


I'd imagine when you booted the system up instead of hearing that "beep" sound you would hear something to the tune of screaming souls trying to escape from the ether.


----------



## pphx459

Would be nice if they offered this case in white, they should do the same for the 900D also.


----------



## bojsha

@pphx459, it adds to the price and you could do that. ether take the case to the pait shop or paint it your self.

like golden tree, me to would like the top side mesh - but it adds to the price. :/


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojsha*
> 
> @pphx459, it adds to the price and you could do that. ether take the case to the pait shop or paint it your self.
> 
> like golden tree, me to would like the top side mesh - but it adds to the price. :/


The top mesh gives a great excuse for modding


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Sorry man, the 350D has been done for months. And the top fan mesh would add about 15%-20% of cost to the part by the time it's all said and done, believe it or not. The mechanism, part count, materials, etc, would all go up significantly and add about 15-20% to the cost, which then extrapolates upwards.
> 
> Maybe there's a small segment who absolutely won't buy it because of that. That's cool, that's their right.
> 
> But I'm wagering that hitting $99 was more important than that top fan mesh. The break between $99 and $109-$119 for the solid side panel version is pretty big, and I don't think we'd sell nearly as many if it was $10-$20 more expensive. Even with the better looking mesh.
> 
> Compromises have to be made to approach the market you want to approach - spending money in smart places (like the new SSD cage) makes a bigger difference.


To make money and make people happy is more difficult than some of us think.


----------



## GoldenTree

Anyone think corsair will be are able let you to order the 900D mesh from corsair themself? Would it be hard to mod for a first timer.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Anyone think corsair will be are able let you to order the 900D mesh from corsair themself? Would it be hard to mod for a first timer.


Why do you keep complaining about this? It's not a huge deal and the case isn't that expensive. I would agree with you if it was a premium case ($250+) and it had something wrong with it but you're taking this way too far. Just mod it yourself or don't buy it, simple really.


----------



## GoldenTree

I'm not complaining i'm asking about moding. I want to try it so I was asking if they would let you order the top mesh and let you mod the case. Stop amusing i'm complaining when I asked a question if they would let you buy the mesh or not


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Anyone think corsair will be are able let you to order the 900D mesh from corsair themself? Would it be hard to mod for a first timer.


The 900D mesh will be available from our website, we try and sell most case parts as spare parts there in case somebody breaks one or screws up a mod.

Modifying it to fit the 350D wouldn't be the easiest thing in the world, but it's doable. The challenge would be downsizing it (the 900D mesh is bigger than any dimension of the 350D case) and then finding a way to secure it to the 350D so it's still removable. Some kind of latch mechanism or magnets maybe? It'd still stick up from the 350D top a little bit but it's doable.

On a scale of 1-10, I'd rate that mod a 7. Not easy, but not impossible.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The 900D mesh will be available from our website, we try and sell most case parts as spare parts there in case somebody breaks one or screws up a mod.
> 
> Modifying it to fit the 350D wouldn't be the easiest thing in the world, but it's doable. The challenge would be downsizing it (the 900D mesh is bigger than any dimension of the 350D case) and then finding a way to secure it to the 350D so it's still removable. Some kind of latch mechanism or magnets maybe? It'd still stick up from the 350D top a little bit but it's doable.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10, I'd rate that mod a 7. Not easy, but not impossible.


Oh thanks for the information. I will take in consideration your ideas. Appreciate it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I'm not complaining i'm asking about moding. I want to try it so I was asking if they would let you order the top mesh and let you mod the case. Stop amusing i'm complaining when I asked a question if they would let you buy the mesh or not


Yes you are. It's just mesh, but you're so obsessed with it. It's like you think your computer won't work in the 350D if it doesn't have it.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yes you are. It's just mesh, but you're so obsessed with it. It's like you think your computer won't work in the 350D if it doesn't have it.


Can you leave it I will say what I want. I am not trying to start anything, George has answered my question please do not bother me anymore I am tired of it opinions are opinions that is what a forum is for. I really do not know why you are so fixed on what I have to say geez like really.


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojsha*
> 
> @pphx459, it adds to the price and you could do that. ether take the case to the pait shop or paint it your self.
> 
> like golden tree, me to would like the top side mesh - but it adds to the price. :/


Why would it add to the price?? Instead of painting it black in the first place it would be white. I have been painting my cases, but it would be cool not to have to go through all the trouble of sanding it down and taking it to a shop for powder coating. I'm not really complaining, just saying would be a good option.


----------



## Nova.

This looks really good. I have been looking for a good M-ATX case for my next build and this looks to be it! Awesome work George!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yes you are. It's just mesh, but you're so obsessed with it. It's like you think your computer won't work in the 350D if it doesn't have it.


Stop being so obsessive about what he does. It is his computer so leave him alone and I think it is an awesome idea if he does it and I hope he does this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Oh thanks for the information. I will take in consideration your ideas. Appreciate it.


Good luck with doing this!!!!


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Stop being so obsessive about what he does. It is his computer so leave him alone and I think it is an awesome idea if he does it and I hope he does this.
> Good luck with doing this!!!!


Thanks for the words my friend


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

This looks like an awesome case since a lot of micro atx cases cannot fit 240mm radiators.
Sure it's not perfect for some people but I will be very happy with it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What is this 900D mesh people keep talking about? Why does 350D need it?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is this 900D mesh people keep talking about? Why does 350D need it?


People want the 900D mesh primarily for aesthetics.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Why would it add to the price?? Instead of painting it black in the first place it would be white. I have been painting my cases, but it would be cool not to have to go through all the trouble of sanding it down and taking it to a shop for powder coating. I'm not really complaining, just saying would be a good option.


Black is a very inexpensive paint color, and is popular for a reason. It matches almost everything, and is very easy to control its reaction to UV - it doesn't fade too drastically, and the same paints can be used on steel and plastic usually. Or at least very close.

White paint is kind of the opposite. It fades at different rates. Sometimes yellowing, sometimes going beige, sometimes going a blueish tint. To get the white paint right, you have to buy much more expensive paint. Stuff that doesn't fade too fast - and worse, the fomulation for steel and plastic must be very different.

To give you an idea, the paint for the white 600T costs 3x more than the paint for the regular 600T. And the regular 600T already uses somewhat expensive paint - it's a metallic dark grey (we call it Graphite Grey). The black paint on the 200R and 300R are about the cheapest color you can paint a case - half the price of the standard 600T.

But the expense pays off - some of our competitors' cases that are white are painted with very cheap stuff and we're already seeing it fade and yellow in the lab and even in online forums (post your rig threads).


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is this 900D mesh people keep talking about? Why does 350D need it?


What mesh? Filters? the psu covers? I don't know what they are referring to either.


----------



## ez12a

lol @ all the people wanting a more expensive case like they speak for the entire market.

if i was building a MATX i'd get this case.

good info on the paint quality on my 600t SE


----------



## pphx459

Awesome, I stand corrected, great info. Thanks George.


----------



## ACM

Only problem I have is the giant window.

1. Make a solid panel. (just found out it has a model with a solid panel







)
2. Make a window panel that stops before the 5.25 drive day & above the PSU location (I don't want to see all that personally)

These look better.



All in the end it's just personal preference.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> lol @ all the people wanting a more expensive case like they speak for the entire market.
> 
> if i was building a MATX i'd get this case.
> 
> good info on the paint quality on my 600t SE


I know right.

Thought the people here were supposed to be overclockers, modders and computer enthusiasts not entitled, spoilt rich kids.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Im stoked on getting this case! cant wait till it comes out! gahhhh money is ready for sure!


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> Only problem I have is the giant window.
> 
> 1. Make a solid panel. (just found out it has a model with a solid panel smile.gif )
> 2. Make a window panel that stops before the 5.25 drive day & above the PSU location (I don't want to see all that personally)
> 
> These look better.


There is a solution for that: mod your own window from the solid side panel. But to me I doubt I would see much of the 5.25 bays due to the fact that it is next to me with the front facing me, not the side facing me, angles would cut out the majority of the 5.25 bays.

Four more days till it is officially released, I just hope is has a nice dust filter in front similar to the 900D.


----------



## Jack Mac

Might go SFF for a spare parts PC and now I have to decide between the TJ08, 350D, and FT03. Dang you Corsair.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Only problem I have is the giant window.
> 
> 1. Make a solid panel. (just found out it has a model with a solid panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 2. Make a window panel that stops before the 5.25 drive day & above the PSU location (I don't want to see all that personally)
> 
> These look better.
> *snip*
> 
> All in the end it's just personal preference.


Eh, I like the larger window. That seems a bit too small.


----------



## bojsha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Would it be hard to mod for a first timer.


It sore is not a easy mod but it can be done if you have the right parts. I'am gonna try and make a top mesh with magnets when i get the case but remember it hase to look like it belongs there on the top. good luck if your gonna do it my friend !


----------



## Midgethulk

If I wasn't in need of a new phone I would so do a budget build with this...









Also can we keep in mind that this is the first time Corsair build a case in this form factor (at least that I know of) so we shouldn't expect it to be perfect...
I'm pretty sure we will see the same improvement like the 800D to 900D on the second try.

Saying that I don't see anything wrong with it from a construction standpoint... The window is a little bit big for me liking's but that is personal opinion.

All in all It looks like a great case... GJ Corsair


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojsha*
> 
> It sore is not a easy mod but it can be done if you have the right parts. I'am gonna try and make a top mesh with magnets when i get the case but remember it hase to look like it belongs there on the top. good luck if your gonna do it my friend !


Thanks


----------



## edwardqian

Great work Corsair, I'll definitely get this case when it comes out.

One question: The spec on Newegg indicates it supports up to 180mm length PSU, will AX1200 with length of 200mm fit into the case ? by looking at some leaked pics, I don't see 2cm a huge problem thou. Hopefully someone can clarify that.


----------



## nyk20z3

Where is the official launch of this by Corsair ?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Where is the official launch of this by Corsair ?


I think it's official after the 24th.


----------



## DBEAU

Doble poste


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edwardqian*
> 
> Great work Corsair, I'll definitely get this case when it comes out.
> 
> One question: The spec on Newegg indicates it supports up to 180mm length PSU, will AX1200 with length of 200mm fit into the case ? by looking at some leaked pics, I don't see 2cm a huge problem thou. Hopefully someone can clarify that.


I checked all the pictures, it looks fine. Might not be the prettiest cable management wise, but I don't see an issue.


----------



## Thuwarakan

I found these pictures on a different forum and figured i would share it with you guys.


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> I found these pictures on a different forum and figured i would share it with you guys.






Nice what is the site


----------



## Quesoblanco

As soon as these come out on newegg, im will calling!


----------



## zalbard

Can't wait for reviews myself.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I think it's official after the 24th.


I thought CorsairGeorge said the 27th. I might have remembered wrong. I have both dates marked for something though.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I thought CorsairGeorge said the 27th. I might have remembered wrong. I have both dates marked for something though.


2-4 days I guess I wounder what reviewers have it on their way to their doorstep.


----------



## Midgethulk

The 24th is the embargo date so expect a couple of days later in the rest of the world.


----------



## hammadj

I think this case is perfect the way it is. Obviously it can be improved, anything can be improved, but at the end of the day, its the single best mATX case you can buy (within its price range). Corsairs job is to make as many people as happy as possible. There will always be someone somewhere who doesnt like some part of their product, doesnt mean they need to out 10 different revisions to cater to every persons needs. The best thing is to make as many people happy as possible, and with the price point, features and aesthetics of this case, I'd say Corsair did a damn good job. Props to you George, you and Corsair have gained my respect and loyalty.


----------



## mojojj31




----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> I think this case is perfect the way it is. Obviously it can be improved, anything can be improved, but at the end of the day, its the single best mATX case you can buy (within its price range). Corsairs job is to make as many people as happy as possible. There will always be someone somewhere who doesnt like some part of their product, doesnt mean they need to out 10 different revisions to cater to every persons needs. The best thing is to make as many people happy as possible, and with the price point, features and aesthetics of this case, I'd say Corsair did a damn good job. Props to you George, you and Corsair have gained my respect and loyalty.


I couldn't agree more with what you said. It has all the features I need while encompassing the components in a visually appealing shelling. Instant buy!


----------



## AlDyer

Corsair is very good at making their cases look sleek and desirable. One fan in front would be nice?


----------



## Lamaboi

Pics snatched off some chinese forum:


----------



## Shaba

I already own a 650D but this case is making me consider swapping that out and downgrading (form factor wise) to this. If it easy to custom WC then I could be sold









thanks Corsair!


----------



## K4IKEN

Looks good. Now I have the tough choice of picking the TJ08 or this for my upcoming mATX build.







I guess I'll wait for some reviews.


----------



## The Wizard

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Yay for dust filter. Awesome case Corsair.


----------



## 810Born

These pics looks like it will be too tight to fit a 220 up top and have optical drives. It may even be too tight to mount a bay reservoir, as the tubing may not be able to get past the radiator.

The front fans seem to not be able to mount a radiator at all, unless you can unscrew those bay drives, and unfortunately, if you use any one of the bay drives, looks like no front radiators at all.

Little disappointed. I was hoping to mount 2 220 rads, and use three SSD in those cages...


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810Born*
> 
> These pics looks like it will be too tight to fit a 220 up top and have optical drives. It may even be too tight to mount a bay reservoir, as the tubing may not be able to get past the radiator.


I gor the 300r and h100i fits with slight modification but i can't fit an optical drive in the top slot.
300r is 47,4cm long and 350D is 44cm.
So i think h100 (i) would not fit with an optical drive in at all, maybe not even in the bottom slot, as the fans might block it...


----------



## StormX2

this thing doesnt say it has front vent or any other form of intake??

just a top grate and back exhaust..

plus this thing doesnt look very small to me


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> These pics looks like it will be too tight to fit a 220 up top and have optical drives. It may even be too tight to mount a bay reservoir, as the tubing may not be able to get past the radiator.
> 
> The front fans seem to not be able to mount a radiator at all, unless you can unscrew those bay drives, and unfortunately, if you use any one of the bay drives, looks like no front radiators at all.
> 
> Little disappointed. I was hoping to mount 2 220 rads, and use three SSD in those cages...


It can fit a 240 in front and the top, and yes you will probably lose the bay drives. This is a MicroATX case not ATX, it's like saying you want a 480mm rad in this case, well the answer is that this case is not designed for that, it's not for water-cooling enthusiasts who want 2 radiators and and. The case would have to be bigger to be able to have 3 SSD's and 2 240 radiators, and then everyone will complain that the case is too big for MicroATX and should be ATX. You could probably fit the 3 SSD bays in the 5.25 inch bays, but that's like borrowing from Paul to pay John, you will lose something.


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> I gor the 300r and h100i fits with slight modification but i can't fit an optical drive in the top slot.
> 300r is 47,4cm long and 350D is 44cm.
> So i think h100 (i) would not fit with an optical drive in at all, maybe not even in the bottom slot, as the fans might block it...


Should easily fit in bottom 5.25.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810Born*
> 
> These pics looks like it will be too tight to fit a 220 up top and have optical drives. It may even be too tight to mount a bay reservoir, as the tubing may not be able to get past the radiator.
> 
> The front fans seem to not be able to mount a radiator at all, unless you can unscrew those bay drives, and unfortunately, if you use any one of the bay drives, looks like no front radiators at all.
> 
> Little disappointed. I was hoping to mount 2 220 rads, and use three SSD in those cages...


Do you mean 240 rads? I think it's very possible.

My case, the Fractal Arc Mini (mATX form factor) fits a 240 on the top and another in the front and it's a very similar case.

I'm really considering the 350D, I like the window + the corsair quality (Fractal has not been up to my past Corsair experience)


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> this thing doesnt say it has front vent or any other form of intake??
> 
> just a top grate and back exhaust..
> 
> plus this thing doesnt look very small to me


Front intake + top exhaust + back exhaust


----------



## sheltem

I had my heart set on the SG10, but holy crap, this case looks amazing! I am dying to use my ASUS Maximus V Gene, which I picked up from an amazing Microcenter deal.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Front intake + top exhaust + back exhaust


ah thanks for finding that, the build would be very strange without a front intake. air flow would have to be carefully considered


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810Born*
> 
> These pics looks like it will be too tight to fit a 220 up top and have optical drives. It may even be too tight to mount a bay reservoir, as the tubing may not be able to get past the radiator.
> 
> The front fans seem to not be able to mount a radiator at all, unless you can unscrew those bay drives, and unfortunately, if you use any one of the bay drives, looks like no front radiators at all.
> 
> Little disappointed. I was hoping to mount 2 220 rads, and use three SSD in those cages...


People still use optical drives ?

Just run a external Blu Ray player when you want to watch movies and keep the front clean.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> People still use optical drives ?
> 
> Just run a external Blu Ray player when you want to watch movies and keep the front clean.


some of us rip blu-rays and dont wanna pay $200+ for an external BD burner


----------



## Pr0xy

Discontinued on newegg...dah fuh?


----------



## The Wizard

Wow never noticed before but looks like you can add or subtract the 2.5inch SSD bays, they look modular.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And can have your SSD in the bottom 3.5 inch bays.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pNUT

excited on this one, as Corsair will be presenting their first ever mATX chassis


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> some of us rip blu-rays and dont wanna pay $200+ for an external BD burner


I doubt that a external Blu-ray player cost that much tbh...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> some of us rip blu-rays and dont wanna pay $200+ for an external BD burner


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> I doubt that a external Blu-ray player cost that much tbh...


External BD burners do in fact hit the $200 quite often. Internal BD burners are now for most part under $100.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> External BD burners do in fact hit the $200 quite often.


$80 USD...


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> The 24th is the embargo date so expect a couple of days later in the rest of the world.


Embargo lift is on 25th, by the way... I think.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Embargo lift is on 25th, by the way... I think.


Probably. I think CorsairGeorge said the 27th for embargo lift or selling date.


----------



## 810Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Wizard*
> 
> It can fit a 240 in front and the top, and yes you will probably lose the bay drives. This is a MicroATX case not ATX, it's like saying you want a 480mm rad in this case, well the answer is that this case is not designed for that, it's not for water-cooling enthusiasts who want 2 radiators and and. The case would have to be bigger to be able to have 3 SSD's and 2 240 radiators, and then everyone will complain that the case is too big for MicroATX and should be ATX. You could probably fit the 3 SSD bays in the 5.25 inch bays, but that's like borrowing from Paul to pay John, you will lose something.


People sure are ready to pounce on people for an opinion around here.

The case is still nice. Big props to Corsair for it, I was just hoping to use the two Rads, per newegg's description. It's too bad that I can't. Oh well, I will just have to get one of the mid tower cases they sell instead.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810Born*
> 
> People sure are ready to pounce on people for an opinion around here.


I know what you mean


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810Born*
> 
> People sure are ready to pounce on people for an opinion around here.
> 
> The case is still nice. Big props to Corsair for it, I was just hoping to use the two Rads, per newegg's description. It's too bad that I can't. Oh well, I will just have to get one of the mid tower cases they sell instead.


Take a look at the 500R or the 650D. Both are great cases and have plenty of room for rads and such.


----------



## 810Born

My plan was to put a monsoon bay reservoir with a D5 in those bays. I have a external DVD burner. Maybe I can just keep the 2.5 bays up top, and mount a 120 in the bottom, the barbs should clear if I use 120mm rad there.

I just hope a top 120x2 and a botom 120x1 is enough to cool a 7950 and an i5 3570.

This is my wife's PC. She won't overclock anything to badly, jus tas long as her games play smooth.

Does it look like a 120x2 can go up and still leave room for a monsoon bay reservoir with a pump attached?


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> 4/25 is embargo lift.


yep sorry, American way of writing dates is confusing as an European...


----------



## Acapella75

From the picks it appears to have a front intake fan.


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> People sure are ready to pounce on people for an opinion around here.
> 
> The case is still nice. Big props to Corsair for it, I was just hoping to use the two Rads, per newegg's description. It's too bad that I can't. Oh well, I will just have to get one of the mid tower cases they sell instead.


No-one is pouncing on anyone. I just don't think you being realistic in wanting 3 SSD's and 2 240mmm radiators in a MicroATX case, you won't find many full ATX case's that can allow that even. This case is already stretching the boundaries between M-ATX and ATX, this case is huge for just M-ATX. Even in the case of the new 900D, you can't use all the mounting points for radiators, they tell you the options available, however you can't have all the options used. It's to allow for personal opinion of where you want them to go rather than just having a ton of radiators everywhere. The 900D can't have a 360mm rad in front if you have a 480mm rad at the bottom, the tubes won't allow it.


----------



## 810Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Wizard*
> 
> No-one is pouncing on anyone. I just don't think you being realistic in wanting 3 SSD's and 2 240mmm radiators in a MicroATX case, you won't find many full ATX case's that can allow that even. This case is already stretching the boundaries between M-ATX and ATX, this case is huge for just M-ATX. Even in the case of the new 900D, you can't use all the mounting points for radiators, they tell you the options available, however you can't have all the options used. It's to allow for personal opinion of where you want them to go rather than just having a ton of radiators everywhere. The 900D can't have a 360mm rad in front if you have a 480mm rad at the bottom, the tubes won't allow it.


Actually, I feel like you are. Your long winded response to my disappointment is perplexing. I am disappointed, so what? Why are you judging if my expectation is unrealistic or not? No one else did, nor seemed to care, and that's how it should have been.

You launched into this long winded monologue about how MY feelings are unrealistic to YOU, as if I care what you think, or should care what you think, about MY feelings on this case.

You seem to be defending an attack against Corsair that never occured. Enough derailing this thread though, I will wait for the embargo to lift on the reviews, and see if MY feelings on this case are misplaced. Since you have nothing to add to what I asked, feel free to keep YOUR opinion about MY disappointment to yourself.

Sorry to all who had to read this. I didn't mean to come to a new message board and start a flame war over some seriously trivial nonsense.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810Born*
> 
> Sorry to all who had to read this. I didn't mean to come to a new message board and start a flame war over some seriously trivial nonsense.


It's alright when all is said make sure you can put the flame out better safe than sorry


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> Actually, I feel like you are. Your long winded response to my disappointment is perplexing. I am disappointed, so what? Why are you judging if my expectation is unrealistic or not? No one else did, nor seemed to care, and that's how it should have been.
> 
> You launched into this long winded monologue about how MY feelings are unrealistic to YOU, as if I care what you think, or should care what you think, about MY feelings on this case.
> 
> You seem to be defending an attack against Corsair that never occured. Enough derailing this thread though, I will wait for the embargo to lift on the reviews, and see if MY feelings on this case are misplaced. Since you have nothing to add to what I asked, feel free to keep YOUR opinion about MY disappointment to yourself.
> 
> Sorry to all who had to read this. I didn't mean to come to a new message board and start a flame war over some seriously trivial nonsense.


Let's keep this professional please. If it doesn't meet your needs then fine, there's other cases out there that does, especially the 650D which is bigger and meant to be water cooled a bit. You have to realise this is a M-ATX case and not a mid tower so you can't compare the 2 and say this one is lacking the features you want. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and if it's too small for you then look for a bigger case. I apologize if it seemed I was "pouncing" on you, that was not my intention.


----------



## GoldenTree

Well then I guess to lighten the mood anyone wanna talk about what type of parts or the whole system they plan to put in this case above or below water.


----------



## Transmaniacon

I have really wanted the 650D for a while, but unforunately it is too big for my desk (I have one of those tower shelves that limits my width). I ended up getting the LanCool PC-K9WX, and its been good but this case is really sharp looking.

I am thinking of when I upgrade, downsizing to mATX and putting it in this case. I love the big window, and the fact that it is a roomy mATX case. I also would like to add a second HD7950 and I think this case would accommodate that well.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Are you part of the Corsair Team?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> He's not from Corsair proper, no idea who that guy is.


He's the same guy who spammed the crap out of my videos on Youtube... Poor fella


----------



## N10248

Official page is up...

http://www.corsair.com/en/catalog/product/view/id/999/s/obsidian-series-350d-windowed-micro-atx-pc-case/category/62/

Although i'm happy with my prodigy, i might get one, should have kept my old maximus III gene


----------



## JMatzelle303

I wonder what color led the power/hdd activity lights are


----------



## zalbard

Is there any chance to see my questions answered now that embargo is lifted? Thank you.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> A couple of questions, if I may.
> 
> When will the case become available for sale?
> 
> How much internal space (length) does the case have at the bottom without PSU and fans?
> 
> How much space there is left for radiator and fans at the front after installing GTX 690?
> 
> Thank you.


Edit: ETA 31/05/13 on overclockers.co.uk.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I wonder what color led the power/hdd activity lights are


White. Like all our cases.


----------



## flashcrew

Finally TTL has a review for the 350D. And yeah, it's only 41mins of video review.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPBVBzviVwQ


----------



## flashcrew

Is it possible to put an optical drive on the lower 5.25 bay if I installed the H100i radiator on the 350D?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Obsidian-Performance-Computer-CC-9011029-WW/dp/B00BWLL9MY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366903826&sr=8-1&keywords=Corsair+CC-9011029-WW


----------



## sheltem

Amazon: Window, No Window


----------



## Thuwarakan

I hope they remake the 650d to something between the 350d and 900d....


----------



## Badness

http://anandtech.com/show/6917/corsair-obsidian-350d-case-review Yay!


----------



## Thuwarakan

Ahh!!! I wish amd had micro atx motherboards for the fx8350.


----------



## Thuwarakan

Ahh!!! I wish amd had micro atx motherboards for the fx8350.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> Ahh!!! I wish amd had micro atx motherboards for the fx8350.


We've been wishing this for long man.


----------



## Thuwarakan

Asus Crosshair Micro atx with pcie 3.0 would be epic!! They released the sabertooth gen 3 hopefully they make a micro atx soon.


----------



## mojojj31

When are they going on sale? End of May?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojojj31*
> 
> When are they going on sale? End of May?


Corsair webstore will have inventory around end of May, Newegg, Amazon, and other worldwide resellers should get theirs starting within the next week.


----------



## Thuwarakan

Any plans on making a mid tower with that style (350d and 900d)? Would be epic!


----------



## FlipBack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> Any plans on making a mid tower with that style (350d and 900d)? Would be epic!


650D? Unless I am missing something...


----------



## Pr0xy

I really wish the side window wasn't so bloody big. If the side panel covered the drive bays then this case would have been perfect.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Hello corsair, Loving the price and case

I7 3770K
Corsair H80I
Maximus V Gene
Corsair Dominator Ram
3 Corsair Neutron GTX SSD
Asus GTX 670 Mini
Asus Phoebus Sound Card
Corsair AX760

The REDNESS!


----------



## JMatzelle303

Another Review

http://www.eteknix.com/corsair-350d-m-atx-chassis-review/

Holly molly you can add more ssd cages!


----------



## VoodooRampage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> I really wish the side window wasn't so bloody big. If the side panel covered the drive bays then this case would have been perfect.


So why not get the version without the window and cut your own?


----------



## Thuwarakan

Would the h110 fit at the top?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> Would the h110 fit at the top?


According to TTL, the x60 and h110 will both fit.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sheltem*
> 
> Amazon: Window, No Window












Edit:

Will there be an accessory or something to cover the top opening if a radiator is not installed? I was thinking something like the magnetic filter on the 550D.


----------



## nyk20z3

So this is a direct competitor with this bad boy ? -


----------



## GoldenTree

Can't wait for beastly build logs


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> So this is a direct competitor with this bad boy ? -


Not exactly, with 3x price difference...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> So this is a direct competitor with this bad boy ? -


Nope, considering the S3 is for mITX IIRC.


----------



## nyk20z3

They both fit Mini ATX i dont see the difference.


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> They both fit Mini ATX i dont see the difference.


The Caselabs only has 3 expansion slots so cannot hold a Micro-ATX - only a Mini ITX board (like a fatter Prodigy)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> They both fit Mini ATX i dont see the difference.


That is because you confused *Mini ITX* with *Micro ATX*. The ITX board is about 1/2 the size of an mATX at 6.7"x6.7" vs 9.6"x9.6".


----------



## zalbard

CaseLabs is releasing a very similar looking mATX case soon - S5.







His point is valid.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> CaseLabs is releasing a very similar looking mATX case soon - S5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His point is valid.


We know, but he embedded a photo of the S3 and also confused miniITX with microATX.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> CaseLabs is releasing a very similar looking mATX case soon - S5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His point is valid.


I don't think it is, just because CaseLabs is in a different category altogether. You could get 4, maybe 5 of these for the price of an S5 after optioning it out. I paid nearly $700 for my SM8 which is about the same size as an 800D. This is a great case and I will absolutely buy it when it comes out to replace my PS07 though, especially at only $109 with window.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

So no dual rads then?


----------



## AlphaC

It's beautiful _save for the plastic SSD cage_.









"while the 2.5" plastic segmented drive cage Corsair uses looks a little clunky, it works extremely well." - AnandTech









The thermals are very good though (for CPU, GPU is starved for air), which is a good change from the 200R's HDD cage.

The noise levels are also ace.

This is a watercooling case, no doubt, unless you mod the side panel or bottom (if it's even possible) to feed air to your GPU the only intake is from the front.

After watching the Tim Logan video (who mounts PSUs with fan facing up???) I'm not sure if the tooling for the spring loaded front panel was a good investment. I think most people would have been happy if it just unhooked so that if you bump the panel it doesn't pop out.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It's beautiful _save for the plastic SSD cage_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "while the 2.5" plastic segmented drive cage Corsair uses looks a little clunky, it works extremely well." - AnandTech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thermals are very good though (for CPU, GPU is starved for air), which is a good change from the 200R's HDD cage.
> 
> The noise levels are also ace.
> 
> This is a watercooling case, no doubt unless you mod the side panel or bottom to feed air to your GPU.


But remember those tests are with the case stock so with 2 fans, 1 front 1 back so I think when you build in it and add your own fans it would not be a problem. Also when I read the review it was just 2-5 degrees worse than the best case on the graph which it the bitfenix prodigy talking about both cpu and gpu temps. So I think it will be a great case all around, air and water just need to get fans and not leave it stock configured and if your water cooling your going to need to get new fans anyway. Also it said it did really well with the cpu temps.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> But remember those tests are with the case stock so with 2 fans, 1 front 1 back so I think when you build in it and add your own fans it would not be a problem. Also when I read the review it was just 2-5 degrees worse than the best case on the graph which it the bitfenix prodigy talking about both cpu and gpu temps. So I think it will be a great case all around, air and water just need to get fans and not leave it stock configured and if your water cooling your going to need to get new fans anyway. Also it said it did really well with the cpu temps.


Agreed. Just pick up some nice Corsair fans or whatever fans you like for intake and exhaust and you will be good to go.

Also, in Tim's video, you can clearly see that the case has room for two rads. One up top and one in the front.


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6917/corsair-obsidian-350d-case-review/5

I know you can fit 2 more fans on top (seeing how it fits 240 rad on front and top) but people usually use those for exhaust.


----------



## 810Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Well then I guess to lighten the mood anyone wanna talk about what type of parts or the whole system they plan to put in this case above or below water.


This is for my wife. Hoping for a MCR 220QP up top. Monsoon Bay Reservoir with Swiftech D5 PWM in those 5.25 bays, i5 3570 with Swiftech GTZ, ATI Hd 7950 with Swiftech Komodo 7900,16GB Corsair Vengeance LP, put a MCR 220QP in the front, relocate the SSD bays to the front of the Corsair 750 GS on the floor of the case with a Samsung 840 for OS, and 2X 2.5" 1TB HDD for storage


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nice looking but I can't see where the gpu's are getting any external airflow... I bet it is really toasty inside.


People use air to cool their video cards? WUT?!


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6917/corsair-obsidian-350d-case-review/5
> 
> I know you can fit 2 more fans on top (seeing how it fits 240 rad on front and top) but people usually use those for exhaust.


Don't forget about the 2 140's in the front also so with that said if you really want to have those exhaust the I guess it could work but the airflow will be kinda not mainstream. But if it were me I would still intake with those and have the temps maybe a little higher. Well that is my







all I can do is wait for build logs.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810Born*
> 
> This is for my wife. Hoping for a MCR 220QP up top. Monsoon Bay Reservoir with Swiftech D5 PWM in those 5.25 bays, i5 3570 with Swiftech GTZ, ATI Hd 7950 with Swiftech Komodo 7900,16GB Corsair Vengeance LP, put a MCR 220QP in the front, relocate the SSD bays to the front of the Corsair 750 GS on the floor of the case with a Samsung 840 for OS, and 2X 2.5" 1TB HDD for storage


Your wife is very lucky, sounds like it is going to be a nice pc lol its better than mine at the moment. Can't tell you the spec list what I want to put in it today as I need to get out of bed LOLOL tom for sure.


----------



## 810Born

She is spoiled rotten. Seriously.


----------



## gadget_lova

Wow, it got a really nice temp..
I'm glad corsair finally fix their weakness.
Bravo Corsair..


----------



## rocketraid

Looks like an epic case - Mid May apparently here in Australia..cant wait!


----------



## Mister Penguin

I found another video review of this case (also probably one of the first): www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUPLkB9kNPQ.


----------



## murky44

Welp, I ordered one from Amazon. Time estimate says 1-3 months, but I imagine that will change since CorsairGeorge said they should be getting stock within the next week or so. Hopefully, it'll end up a worthy upgrade to my NZXT Vulcan.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810Born*
> 
> She is spoiled rotten. Seriously.


LOL. Well here is my list a i5-3570K, H100i, Asus Maximus V Gene, Patriot Viper 3 8GB, Samsung 840 120gb for the os also with some games, Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB, Asus GeForce GTX 670 2GB, Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition, Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack), Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition, Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition (You guys know that you can put 2 140's right), SeaSonic 660W (the platinum one with the hybrid thing and I like the cables), Microsoft Windows 8 Full (seems good just a learning curve I have to get over), Corsair Vengeance K90, Corsair Vengeance M95

The name will be Black Butler.









Edit : When I came home I just remembered I did not make a signature so if you want a better look here it is.


----------



## kael13

I reckon I'll get a M-ATX case for my next build; having a giant, f-off case no longer seems very logical to me. Especially as I only run a couple of drives. And Corsair certainly makes stylish gear.


----------



## TheShadow

Corsair's website, and a lot of places, says that the 350D has two 2.5" bay but when you look at pictures of the SSD drive bay it appears that three drives can be installed. Is it a typo on the site or what?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheShadow*
> 
> Corsair's website, and a lot of places, says that the 350D has two 2.5" bay but when you look at pictures of the SSD drive bay it appears that three drives can be installed. Is it a typo on the site or what?


Funny story here actually.

We originally spec'd it for two 2.5" drives. Then during testing, we realized that if you use the 90 degree SATA cables that come with many popular motherboards, like this:



Then the two SSDs with 90 degree connectors would conflict with each other. If you went and got straight-through SATA cables it would work fine, but we still weren't comfortable with that. So we added a 3rd drive cage as a "spacer". It's still entirely usable if you have three 2.5" drives and straight-through cables, but the 90 degree cables that come with most motherboards will require you to limit yourself to two drives.

Also the SSD cage can be relocated to the top of the bottom HDD Cage, if you want, and you can separate the individual cages and use anywhere from 1 to infinity, they snap together like Lego kind of, but with barbed snaps so they don't accidentally come apart.


----------



## The Wizard

I think this case would look so much better if it had this on top instead of the mesh:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10228/mes-03/ModRight_ModMesh_500mm_x_500mm_x_10mm_Round_Style_Aluminum_Mesh_Panel_-_Black.html?id=YB9DoxPK

But I suppose I could just mod it on and cut out the holes in the top panel mesh for the fans, but it would cost me 40$ just to get this mesh to me.


----------



## Kipper

Can this case fit a 240 rad in the front?


----------



## AlphaC

Re: mesh
^ the reason is that requires extra tooling. The top is clearly stamped out (basically they punch the holes and make the top indented/embossed inwards) much like the 200R.

Adding mesh is another process. You need to think of how it gets attached via riveting, screwing, bending it around some support, fasteners, adhesive , welding (unlikely), etc.

It's funny how other than the 500R , 600T,and 300R all of them are like this but with a different size hole pattern on top, yet nobody complained about the stamped tops. In those cases (500R/300R/600T) the top mesh panel can be bought separate suggesting it is an entirely different part.

What is the difference between this top and 650D/700D? The holes are just a different shape...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipper*
> 
> Can this case fit a 240 rad in the front?


Yes , but you need to remove the HDD cage on the bottom by unscrewing it, the SSD cage in the middle (unclips).


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Funny story here actually.
> 
> We originally spec'd it for two 2.5" drives. Then during testing, we realized that if you use the 90 degree SATA cables that come with many popular motherboards, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the two SSDs with 90 degree connectors would conflict with each other. If you went and got straight-through SATA cables it would work fine, but we still weren't comfortable with that. So we added a 3rd drive cage as a "spacer". It's still entirely usable if you have three 2.5" drives and straight-through cables, but the 90 degree cables that come with most motherboards will require you to limit yourself to two drives.
> 
> Also the SSD cage can be relocated to the top of the bottom HDD Cage, if you want, and you can separate the individual cages and use anywhere from 1 to infinity, they snap together like Lego kind of, but with barbed snaps so they don't accidentally come apart.


It shouldn't actually be an issue. Most angled sata connectors only have the angle on one side, and such is most useful on the motherboard, and not really that helpful on the drive itself









BTW, great work on the case. The only thing I'd argue about are:

a) The window being too big and showing too much.
b) The top perforated panel.

Still, for the price you can't complain, although I'd rather be it a tad more expensive and have those issues fixed







To each his own, though, it seems to be a very well thought case with a very classy design.

C'mon, now show us the mITX now... orrrr... somethin


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> Re: mesh
> ^ the reason is that requires extra tooling. The top is clearly stamped out (basically they punch the holes and make the top indented/embossed inwards) much like the 200R.
> 
> Adding mesh is another process. You need to think of how it gets attached via riveting, screwing, bending it around some support, fasteners, adhesive , welding (unlikely), etc.
> 
> It's funny how other than the 500R , 600T,and 300R all of them are like this but with a different size hole pattern on top, yet nobody complained about the stamped tops. In those cases (500R/300R/600T) the top mesh panel can be bought separate suggesting it is an entirely different part.
> 
> What is the difference between this top and 650D/700D? The holes are just a different shape...


I have no problem modding it myself, I understand the cost and time limitations, not saying it has to be included. Just would be nice if I could actually get some nice material, without getting a headache.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

George, I am a bit curious about the maximum radiator thickness for the top panel. I realize that the top can accommodate a 240mm radiator, but just how thin/thick does it have to be since this case is aimed towards liquid cooling. Would a 35mm radiator with 25mm fans fit without interfering with the ram?

Hoping to throw my XSPC ex240 rads in here.


----------



## GoldenTree

Do you think there is enough interest about this case that it would be wise to make a club. I would love to make one but if there is not enough interest whats the point right.


----------



## mojojj31

I think so. There's a TJ08E group and an FT03 group. This case will be popular, especially since it's Corsair's first mATX


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojojj31*
> 
> I think so. There's a TJ08E group and an FT03 group. This case will be popular, especially since it's Corsair's first mATX


Alright well then I guess I will just have to make a club. Anyone wanna help ???


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mojojj31*
> 
> I think so. There's a TJ08E group and an FT03 group. This case will be popular, especially since it's Corsair's first mATX
> 
> 
> 
> Alright well then I guess I will just have to make a club. Anyone wanna help ???
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/572373/official-corsair-obsidian-900d-800d-700d-650d-550d-club
I'm sure if you ask nicely they'll add the 350D


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/572373/official-corsair-obsidian-900d-800d-700d-650d-550d-club
> I'm sure if you ask nicely they'll add the 350D


Sure alright I will get on that

Edit: I just asked the lets hope they say yes.


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuup1dmofo*
> 
> George, I am a bit curious about the maximum radiator thickness for the top panel. I realize that the top can accommodate a 240mm radiator, but just how thin/thick does it have to be since this case is aimed towards liquid cooling. Would a 35mm radiator with 25mm fans fit without interfering with the ram?
> 
> Hoping to throw my XSPC ex240 rads in here.


I'm wondering this as well.

According to a review I saw a few days ago (I forgot who it was) The top can only accommodation a 30mm thick rad. That's pretty sad if that's the case.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> I'm wondering this as well.
> 
> According to a review I saw a few days ago (I forgot who it was) The top can only accommodation a 30mm thick rad. That's pretty sad if that's the case.


The top was designed for the H100 or H110, which is a 30mm radiator with a 25mm fan, so there's about 55mm of total space. Any more and the case would have been as tall as the 400R. Not really a Micro ATX case.

The front, however, can fit a super thick rad if you get rid of the two front HDD cages.


----------



## Pr0xy

Ahh alright, that's understandable. I was wondering because even most "low profile" radiators are at least 35mm or so.


----------



## Rmerwede

I can't believe this is the first I am hearing of this case. I really like it, except that the PSU draws from inside. If I leave a slot between the two 670s, the bottom one would be sitting directly on the PSU fan.


----------



## STUNT1990

@CorsairGeorge: I sent you a MP but I guesss you didn´t had the time to read/reply it.
Can you tell me how much space is between the top of the motherboard and the bottom of the case?

I would like to fit really big componentes in this case with a little bit of modding, take a look at the MP if you can.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> I can't believe this is the first I am hearing of this case. I really like it, except that the PSU draws from inside. If I leave a slot between the two 670s, the bottom one would be sitting directly on the PSU fan.


Just flip the PSU. It can get air from under the case and the 350D also has a dust filter down there as well.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> I'm wondering this as well.
> 
> According to a review I saw a few days ago (I forgot who it was) The top can only accommodation a 30mm thick rad. That's pretty sad if that's the case.
> 
> 
> 
> The top was designed for the H100 or H110, which is a 30mm radiator with a 25mm fan, so there's about 55mm of total space. Any more and the case would have been as tall as the 400R. Not really a Micro ATX case.
> 
> The front, however, can fit a super thick rad if you get rid of the two front HDD cages.
Click to expand...

You could have made it to fit 35mm. Not sure why you decided to indent the top panel. That takes away from the clearance.
Why not made it flat instead, it is not only about your H100/H100i.
That thinking turns me off from products.


----------



## 810Born

The indent allows you to add external filters, external rads, etc. Those thick rads are niche parts. The more mainstream parts fit just fine.

Thier rads are closer to mainstream size. It fits most parts. Had they have made it to fit those thick rads up top, it wouldn't be a micro at case.


----------



## GoldenTree

So is there anyone planning a build log when it hits stores ??? I am just aching to see one


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> So is there anyone planning a build log when it hits stores ??? I am just aching to see one


I am but I need a couple of measurements first.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I am but I need a couple of measurements first.


Thaaaank you so much


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> Just flip the PSU. It can get air from under the case and the 350D also has a dust filter down there as well.


Sweet Thanks!

For some reason I thought the bottom opening was in the front.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> I can't believe this is the first I am hearing of this case. I really like it, except that the PSU draws from inside. If I leave a slot between the two 670s, the bottom one would be sitting directly on the PSU fan.


The PSU can be run in either orientation, just like all our cases.


----------



## STUNT1990

George, please, can you tell me the distance from the top of the motherboard to the bottom of the case?
I need 345mm (at least) if I want to mod that case for a build, I´ve send you a MP with more details.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> George, please, can you tell me the distance from the top of the motherboard to the bottom of the case?
> I need 345mm (at least) if I want to mod that case for a build, I´ve send you a MP with more details.


The entire case is 440mm high, I believe. The feet are 20mm, the steel is about 1.5 or so combined top and bottom, and the PSU is 86mm high. That adds up to about 107.5mm, call it 110mm to be safe. Subtract that from 440mm and you get 330mm in height. This is ballpark. I have to say if you plan to mod it to fill full size ATX it's going to be a huge pain in the butt. It's not designed to do that and there are other small-ish form factor cases from other manufacturers that are. I think Lian-Li makes one.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The entire case is 440mm high, I believe. The feet are 20mm, the steel is about 1.5 or so combined top and bottom, and the PSU is 86mm high. That adds up to about 107.5mm, call it 110mm to be safe. Subtract that from 440mm and you get 330mm in height. This is ballpark. I have to say if you plan to mod it to fill full size ATX it's going to be a huge pain in the butt. It's not designed to do that and there are other small-ish form factor cases from other manufacturers that are. I think Lian-Li makes one.


Very kind of you to suggest other brands xD but I really love the 900D/350D design so if it doesn´t fit in the 350D I would keep my first plan and keep waiting for the 900D.

Forget about the PSU height, I would remove the HDD cages and put it vertical in the front of the case so 440mm - about 25mm of the fett - about 60mm of top space ( from H100i+SP fans+the top bended side) = 355mm of space for the motherboard, right? (with some aluminium modding)

That would be benough for me and I would even have some extra mm of room for cables under the motherboard so please correct me if I´m mistaken.

I´m not planing on putting a ful size ATX on it, but an XLATX (MSI big bang x-power II) so it may be a challenge but if it´s room in there it isn´t imposible


----------



## murky44

Is the case set to ship from retailers at the beginning or end of May? I've been reading around, and all I've seen for ship date is just "May".
CorsairGeorge, I know you said earlier in the thread that Newegg, Amazon, other retailers should get stock around next week, but will they also actually start shipping them next week?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Very kind of you to suggest other brands xD but I really love the 900D/350D design so if it doesn´t fit in the 350D I would keep my first plan and keep waiting for the 900D.
> 
> Forget about the PSU height, I would remove the HDD cages and put it vertical in the front of the case so 440mm - about 25mm of the fett - about 60mm of top space ( from H100i+SP fans+the top bended side) = 355mm of space for the motherboard, right? (with some aluminium modding)
> 
> That would be benough for me and I would even have some extra mm of room for cables under the motherboard so please correct me if I´m mistaken.
> 
> I´m not planing on putting a ful size ATX on it, but an XLATX (MSI big bang x-power II) so it may be a challenge but if it´s room in there it isn´t imposible


With modding, I would choose a case with the most motherboard room as possible.
The 900D will server you better.

Cases are generally fixed vertically, but can house wider boards like SSI-EEB in a 7 slot ATX case if you're creative.


----------



## STUNT1990

There´s no need for modding on the 900D, it can hold every motherboard on the market xD


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> There´s no need for modding on the 900D, it can hold every motherboard on the market xD


Not in the motherboard area, but I can see other parts I would like to tweak.
But I'm going in a totally different direction for my next case.


----------



## GoldenTree

Do you mind if I ask? How do you get a flame???


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Do you mind if I ask? How do you get a flame???


By getting a certain amount of rep


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> By getting a certain amount of rep


Cool thanks


----------



## pNUT

When will it hit here, the SEA region...very excited abiut this one...


----------



## elreyhorus

I should have got this case (if only it was released back in 2012 along with the launches of Ivy and Kepler).
Instead, I'm stuck with my current Rosewill eyesore of a case that completely lacks a removable hard drive cage or even basic cable management features.

On the plus side, I learned how to use a Dremel as a result of the aforementioned non-removable hard drive cage.

*sigh* buyer's remorse


----------



## GoldenTree

For this case what would you get. Windowed vs. Non-windowed


----------



## STUNT1990

With window, I´m proud of my hardware xD


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> With window, I´m proud of my hardware xD


Alright nice to hear


----------



## zalbard

Hm, PCPer video says 280mm radiator at the top?

Could someone from Corsair confirm / deny this, please?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Hm, PCPer video says 280mm radiator at the top?
> 
> Could someone from Corsair confirm / deny this, please?


I´m not from Corsair but I can confirm it xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPBVBzviVwQ
5:40 and forward, you can see mounting points fro 280mm rad with both 20 and 15mm gap.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I´m not from Corsair but I can confirm it xD
> ww.youtube.com/watch?v=OPBVBzviVwQ
> 5:40 and forward, you can see mounting points fro 280mm rad with both 20 and 15mm gap.


Link not working


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Link not working


I forgot 1 W xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPBVBzviVwQ


----------



## GoldenTree

lol


----------



## zalbard

Another one saying 280 up top: Guru3D review


----------



## Pararrhexis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> I have a feeling Asus is going to be selling ALOT of their Maximus V Gene boards when this comes out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way George, when do you think I could get my hands on one of these in Asia?


Ill be buying one. Just started a Log for my rebuild when this is released!

Edit: Well, Ill be buying the Rampage IV Gene, Gotta fit that x79


----------



## GAMERIG

This is not a real M-ATX smaller case and no four slots. Seemly this is actual revised from somewhere between 200R & 300R case. 350D case is mid-tower category ... I don't think this will sellout tj08E or Factual Core 1000... Good luck with Corsair's case and business.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> This is not a real M-ATX smaller case and no four slots. Seemly this is actual revised from somewhere between 200R & 300R case. 350D case is mid-tower category ... I don't think this will sellout tj08E or Factual Core 1000... Good luck with Corsair's case and business.


It's beautiful and fits 280 +240 rad...

Bitfenix Prodigy is bigger than almost every other ITX case and it sold well because of pricepoint and watercooling.

Fractal Core 1000 is not designed for watercooling.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> This is not a real M-ATX smaller case and no four slots. Seemly this is actual revised from somewhere between 200R & 300R case. 350D case is mid-tower category ... I don't think this will sellout tj08E or Factual Core 1000... Good luck with Corsair's case and business.


Lots of Micro ATX guys asking specifically for a fifth slot. Lots of Micro ATX guys asking specifically for 240/280mm radiator compatibility.

The total volume is smaller than any of our other cases. It's not designed to be the world's smallest Micro ATX. It's designed to be the 800D of Micro ATX cases. Obsidian is all about expansion options. From the 900D to the 350D.

Heck, even the 550D has 8 slots and room for 10 fans, plus H110 compatibility. And that's a silent focus case that can be turned into a high airflow case like the 500R. The 350D is basically the same volume as the FD Define Mini or Arc Mini. And I don't know for sure, but I'd wager that both of those outsell the Core 1000.

I designed the 350D because I saw a ton of people buying the Rampage and Maximus GENE boards from Asus and sticking them in regular mid tower cases. Why? Because Micro ATX towers didn't offer the features they wanted. So I asked around, and found out cooling, the fifth slot, cable routing, and potential to watercool were important to high-end enthusiasts. So that's what it does.

It's not the smallest. Lian-Li or Silverstone probably own that crown with some chassis in their line up. Good cases, too. If you want the smallest Micro ATX, they'd be good alternatives to the 350D. But nobody matches its features for the price.


----------



## Pararrhexis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Lots of Micro ATX guys asking specifically for a fifth slot. Lots of Micro ATX guys asking specifically for 240/280mm radiator compatibility.
> 
> The total volume is smaller than any of our other cases. It's not designed to be the world's smallest Micro ATX. It's designed to be the 800D of Micro ATX cases. Obsidian is all about expansion options. From the 900D to the 350D.
> 
> Heck, even the 550D has 8 slots and room for 10 fans, plus H110 compatibility. And that's a silent focus case that can be turned into a high airflow case like the 500R. The 350D is basically the same volume as the FD Define Mini or Arc Mini. And I don't know for sure, but I'd wager that both of those outsell the Core 1000.
> 
> I designed the 350D because I saw a ton of people buying the Rampage and Maximus GENE boards from Asus and sticking them in regular mid tower cases. Why? Because Micro ATX towers didn't offer the features they wanted. So I asked around, and found out cooling, the fifth slot, cable routing, and potential to watercool were important to high-end enthusiasts. So that's what it does.
> 
> It's not the smallest. Lian-Li or Silverstone probably own that crown with some chassis in their line up. Good cases, too. If you want the smallest Micro ATX, they'd be good alternatives to the 350D. But nobody matches its features for the price.


Pwn'd


----------



## pNUT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Lots of Micro ATX guys asking specifically for a fifth slot. Lots of Micro ATX guys asking specifically for 240/280mm radiator compatibility.
> 
> The total volume is smaller than any of our other cases. It's not designed to be the world's smallest Micro ATX. It's designed to be the 800D of Micro ATX cases. Obsidian is all about expansion options. From the 900D to the 350D.
> 
> Heck, even the 550D has 8 slots and room for 10 fans, plus H110 compatibility. And that's a silent focus case that can be turned into a high airflow case like the 500R. The 350D is basically the same volume as the FD Define Mini or Arc Mini. And I don't know for sure, but I'd wager that both of those outsell the Core 1000.
> 
> I designed the 350D because I saw a ton of people buying the Rampage and Maximus GENE boards from Asus and sticking them in regular mid tower cases. Why? Because Micro ATX towers didn't offer the features they wanted. So I asked around, and found out cooling, the fifth slot, cable routing, and potential to watercool were important to high-end enthusiasts. So that's what it does.
> 
> It's not the smallest. Lian-Li or Silverstone probably own that crown with some chassis in their line up. Good cases, too. If you want the smallest Micro ATX, they'd be good alternatives to the 350D. But nobody matches its features for the price.


Very well said...i will probably get this case over Cooler Masters' N200. Though this is more expensive than the later. CM N200 is 49 usd over new egg but im sure ill get this one when it hit our store here in PI.


----------



## d6bmg

Hey, this one looks just beautiful!!
Good work @Corsair.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Lots of Micro ATX guys asking specifically for a fifth slot. Lots of Micro ATX guys asking specifically for 240/280mm radiator compatibility.
> 
> The total volume is smaller than any of our other cases. It's not designed to be the world's smallest Micro ATX. It's designed to be the 800D of Micro ATX cases. Obsidian is all about expansion options. From the 900D to the 350D.
> 
> Heck, even the 550D has 8 slots and room for 10 fans, plus H110 compatibility. And that's a silent focus case that can be turned into a high airflow case like the 500R. The 350D is basically the same volume as the FD Define Mini or Arc Mini. And I don't know for sure, but I'd wager that both of those outsell the Core 1000.
> 
> I designed the 350D because I saw a ton of people buying the Rampage and Maximus GENE boards from Asus and sticking them in regular mid tower cases. Why? Because Micro ATX towers didn't offer the features they wanted. So I asked around, and found out cooling, the fifth slot, cable routing, and potential to watercool were important to high-end enthusiasts. So that's what it does.
> 
> It's not the smallest. Lian-Li or Silverstone probably own that crown with some chassis in their line up. Good cases, too. If you want the smallest Micro ATX, they'd be good alternatives to the 350D. But nobody matches its features for the price.


I applaud you CorsairGeorge, for the simple fact of being able to keep your cool on here. I can't imagine how many times you must read something, and then just have to come back to it later.

Regardless, I'm building a PC for my GF soon, and really want to avoid using the monster of a case that I have as a spare (CM Storm Sniper). I've only gotta find a mobo, RAM, and PSU, so this case will probably end up being perfect. I, for one, enjoy your companies products, and commend you and the rest of your company for this.


----------



## Serephucus

Can I take that as an indication that a Corsair ITX case might have three slots, and 240mm rad compatibility?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> Can I take that as an indication that a Corsair ITX case might have three slots, and 240mm rad compatibility?


The 900D is our Mini ITX case.

Okay seriously. We're working on a couple of options for Mini ITX and there's no way I can talk about them before they go live. What I will say is this:

We're not going to make the world's smallest Mini ITX case. We're going to try and strike a nice balance between compact size and potential expansion and performance. The 3rd slot for Mini ITX doesn't strike me nearly as useful as the 5th slot for Micro ATX.

I mean, if we wanted to, we could cut 4 slots out of the 350D and call it the 150D or something, and have that out by the end of the year. But it'd only be about 4" shorter and would lose front radiator compatibility. It'd also be kind of a lazy way of doing it. With the 350D we looked at all kinds of form factors - inverse ATX, "lunchbox" style, rotated - but they all seemed somewhat gimmicky for the Micro ATX sized boards and components necessary. Though we did get some ideas for other future products.

Anyway, the Mini ITX stuff will be very interesting when/if it does come out.


----------



## Serephucus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The 3rd slot for Mini ITX doesn't strike me nearly as useful as the 5th slot for Micro ATX.


Respectively, I have to disagree. The reason I haven't (and won't) buy a prodigy, is that it doesn't allow for a GPU and sound card (via mPCIE->PCIEx1 adapter) to be used, and I'm not alone in this.

I agree that it's a somewhat smaller market than those looking for the fifth slot in a four-slot case, but you could take the M1 approach if you like: It's not a third slot, it's just space below the other two PCIE slots that can be used for SSDs, fan mounts, cable management, or other *options* (something you're shooting for, yes?) that just happens to have a PCI bracket at the back.

Just food for thought. I know I've said it before, but it's really refreshing to get input on this level from a company like this. I can count on one hand the companies that interact publicly with their customers on this level (that I like).


----------



## candy_van

You can always use an external DAC / amp.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> Respectively, I have to disagree. The reason I haven't (and won't) buy a prodigy, is that it doesn't allow for a GPU and sound card (via mPCIE->PCIEx1 adapter) to be used, and I'm not alone in this.
> 
> I agree that it's a somewhat smaller market than those looking for the fifth slot in a four-slot case, but you could take the M1 approach if you like: It's not a third slot, it's just space below the other two PCIE slots that can be used for SSDs, fan mounts, cable management, or other *options* (something you're shooting for, yes?) that just happens to have a PCI bracket at the back.
> 
> Just food for thought. I know I've said it before, but it's really refreshing to get input on this level from a company like this. I can count on one hand the companies that interact publicly with their customers on this level (that I like).


Out of the 34 Mini ITX Intel boards on Newegg, 12 support mPCIE.
There are 5 Mini ITX AMD boards, none of which support mPCIE.

Now obviously newegg doesn't stock every board everywhere at all times, but just as a rough estimate:

12/39 total motherboards support mPCIE slots. So let's be generous and call that 1/3. If you go up to Z77 chipsets only, there are 6 total boards, and 3 of them have mPCIE.

My job is to try and determine the likelihood of somebody using a Mini PCIE-to-PCIEx1 adapter to run a sound card in a Mini ITX system. If I just took the POSSIBILITY of it, it's somewhere between 30%-50%. That's all that's even possible assuming 100% decide to do that. But realistically it's much lower, since maybe 1/100 guys (being generous) WITH those boards would want to do the sound card thing. Which brings me to a much smaller portion of the market.

And in fact, if you ask most people "Would you rather the case be 1 inch smaller or have a 3rd expansion slot", I'd wager that most Mini ITX enthusiasts would want the smaller size.

So my question becomes:

Will adding the third slot make the case so big that many Mini ITX customers wouldn't buy it? Will the customers who prefer the 3rd slot become so numerous that being the only legitimate choice in the marketplace offers us sales solely due to that feature?

To be honest - I can't answer either of those for you right now, because I'm not going to talk about the product(s) we're working on before they're announced. But that's the way we have to think about it.


----------



## pNUT

CorsairGeorge: sir, will this case hit ASIA?, i mean, cnt w8 for this to arrive here...


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pNUT*
> 
> CorsairGeorge: sir, will this case hit ASIA?, i mean, cnt w8 for this to arrive here...


Already shipping in parts of asia.


----------



## Badness

I'm thinking of buying this case and plati-dipping the aluminum parts to avoid the finger print hassles. Probably 5 coats of matte black and then either a clear coat of metal flake layer. What do you guys think?


----------



## MunneY

Im really considering selling my switch 810 and getting this and a RIVG. I kinda wanna try it!

George, thanks for being here to answer questions....

As for ITX... I was interested until I learned there are no ( I dont count the shuttle) ITX X79 boards


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Im really considering selling my switch 810 and getting this and a RIVG. I kinda wanna try it!
> 
> George, thanks for being here to answer question


Me too brother... me too.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Fractal Core 1000 is not designed for watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Factual Core 1000's Rear Case Fan is 92CM.. C'mon. I'm sure Factual Core 1000 will revise with Rear Case 120 Fan in someday.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Lots of Micro ATX guys asking specifically for a fifth slot. Lots of Micro ATX guys asking specifically for 240/280mm radiator compatibility.
> 
> The total volume is smaller than any of our other cases. It's not designed to be the world's smallest Micro ATX. It's designed to be the 800D of Micro ATX cases. Obsidian is all about expansion options. From the 900D to the 350D.
> 
> 
> 
> For long time, I've been hoping for Corsair release a Micro-ATX case someday... Till I saw this and was like this isn't viewing as Micro-ATX case. Micro ATX was supposing 14" x 14" - 15" x 15" case , But this size 17" x 17" is more mid-tower category. Don't get me wrong it's an awesome case for water-cooling.
> 
> Super XXL tower -> 480 single rad
> XL tower -> 360 single rad
> Mid tower -> 240 single rad
> Mini Tower (m-ATX) -> 120 - 140 - 180 rad
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'd wager that both of those outsell the Core 1000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, in past HP, and some others were used to sell 5 slots-case, but somehow made m-ATX 4 slots-case and sold out than the 5 slot case. they no longer make 5 slots-case, because dozen of customers weren't complaints about their m-ATX 4 slots-cases.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Because Micro ATX towers didn't offer the features they wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding me? Look at dozens of TJ08-E and other m-ATX 4 slots-case they are very happy with... Their built m-ATX cases are so INSPIRING others!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> It's not the smallest. Lian-Li or Silverstone probably own that crown with some chassis in their line up. Good cases, too. If you want the smallest Micro ATX, they'd be good alternatives to the 350D. But nobody matches its features for the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was so excited & returned Silverstone TJ08-E to store after you reveal others m-ATX case will release, but don't know when..
> 
> Now This doesn't fulfill promise, sorry. I 'm going back with Silverstone Micro ATX 4slot-case, eventually.
> 
> Once again as I said, Good luck with new case in your business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry , I'm not good at English grammar, but try my best!
Click to expand...


----------



## DBEAU

@GAMERIG,

Just to touch on the core 1000 thing, do you realize just how basic the core 1000 is? Sure it's small but it has nothing going for it. There is like not even a 1/4" of space behind the mobo. No cable management. Thin flimsy steel...


----------



## Badness

This case is like a full tower m-atx case.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Okay, in past HP, and some others were used to sell 5 slots-case, but somehow made m-ATX 4 slots-case and sold out than the 5 slot case. they no longer make 5 slots-case, because dozen of customers weren't complaints about their m-ATX 4 slots-cases.


I am not concerned with HP or Dell or any other big name brand because we are in completely different markets. The fact that HPs customers didn't like a 5th slot doesn't mean that my customers won't appreciate it. It's like saying "Nobody orders steak from McDonald's, so why would anybody else sell a steak?"

Match your product to your market, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> You are kidding me? Look at dozens of TJ08-E and other m-ATX 4 slots-case they are very happy with... Their built m-ATX cases are so INSPIRING others!


And if we tried to reproduce them exactly, why would somebody buy the Corsair one? It's not enough to just put our name on a product. We want to innovate and make something new and interesting. That means taking risks sometimes. In this case, it meant making the case just a tiny bit bigger than you think is necessary.

The 350D is not designed for you, then. It is an unfortunate truth that I cannot design a product that makes everybody happy. I think the rest of this thread and the reviews have proved that the 350D is a VERY interesting Micro ATX chassis, and a lot of people really like it. I'm sorry you think it's too big. That's fine. One of the big benefits of this hobby is there are lots of different products.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I wouldn't buy a mATX case without a 5th slot. My reasons aren't everyone's, for this a case made to be as flexible as possible, Corsair made the right choice.


----------



## GoldenTree

This case is not even that much bigger than the TJ08-E so what is the fuss it is not like you live in a box so you have no space.

Here look how big it is http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_comparison/36863-350D-vs-TJ08-E


----------



## STUNT1990

Argh, I can´t decide whether to buy the 900D or the 350D.
The 900D won´t require modding (although it´ss missing 1 of the 12 standoffs I need) but it would look so empty...
The 350D would look tight (that´s not a problem for me) and is missing 6 of the 12 standoffs.. but it would look more unique..

Maybe I should build my system in the 350D and then fit the 350D into the 900D xD


----------



## Pr0xy

Looking at the example pics, I'm guessing there's no room for a 120mm exhaust radiator?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Looking at the example pics, I'm guessing there's no room for a 120mm exhaust radiator?


I guess it depends on what motherboard you are using, if there isn´t any ram or dissipator (or it´s equal or lower than the I/O ports shield) on the left side of the CPU you should be able to fit one.


----------



## GoldenTree

Would you use af or sp fans in the front? To me it seems kinda restrictive.


----------



## pNUT

there wont be any market/competition if all brands/company make or produce the same looking case/s and the only difference are the brand names...

thats why corsair and other competing companies create different strategies/design to cater different preferences/likes/needs to different types of users/ consumers.

the heck would u do if i like to build an matx rig out of a prodigy case (like what adamski did). or STUNT1990 wants to fit an ATX board to the 350D.

its our own build and we do what we wanna do with it.

so enuf with "this aint a true MATX case" or " this is huge for a matx build" or "5-slot matx case is too much for my matx build"

you build your own rig with your own preferences, if u dont like it that way then find another case/chassis that would fit for ur needs.

IMHO


----------



## rocketraid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Would you use af or sp fans in the front? To me it seems kinda restrictive.


I think Silverstone Air Penetrators would be the best in this case


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> I think Silverstone Air Penetrators would be the best in this case


Really that's too bad im going for a black and red theme.


----------



## rocketraid

I'm sure the Corsair fans will work too, just that the Silverstones are great intake fans.


----------



## GoldenTree

Yeah thanks I guess I will just stick with thr Af 140's for my fans


----------



## GoldenTree

Deleted post: Double post


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Do want.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

confirmed release date?


----------



## VoodooRampage

This case needs to hurry the hell up and be in stock.


----------



## iceman595

So when will it be available for purchase in the USA?

I've been looking for a new case, trying to figure out exactly what i want, going from the 800d, c70 back and forth, and now this comes out. I have decided on this case.

Rog z77, 3770k, 680 ftw will fit this very nicely.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Looks hot and small.


----------



## iceman595

I want this case yesterday


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> I want this case yesterday










Dafug


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafug


as in i can't have it fast enough


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> Looks hot and small.


Cool and small... the thermal numbers are good.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6917/corsair-obsidian-350d-case-review/5
Quote:


> CPU cooling performance is above average, but GPU cooling performance continues to be middling.


A mod to the side or bottom for more GPU airflow is advisable (or just more fans to feed air to GPU).


----------



## iceman595

What i'm curious about is if i put a 100i in the top, will a drive bay fit in the bottom slot?

my plan is this

asus z77 matx rog
3770k
670ftw or wait for 700 series to come out
4x4 dominator plat ram (not sure what speed i want to do yet or whats best)
corsair ax760i psu
maybe the white or red modular cable kit
120 rear noctua
2x 140 noctua in the front
corsair 100i
2x noctua fans for 100i
maybe a combination slim drive/2 ssd mount for the bottom drive bay
some white led's


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> as in i can't have it fast enough


OOHHHHHH


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> What i'm curious about is if i put a 100i in the top, will a drive bay fit in the bottom slot?
> 
> my plan is this
> 
> asus z77 matx rog
> 3770k
> 670ftw or wait for 700 series to come out
> 4x4 dominator plat ram (not sure what speed i want to do yet or whats best)
> corsair ax760i psu
> maybe the white or red modular cable kit
> 120 rear noctua
> 2x 140 noctua in the front
> corsair 100i
> 2x noctua fans for 100i
> maybe a combination slim drive/2 ssd mount for the bottom drive bay
> some white led's


If you look cloosely xD at the pictures on this thread or in Corsair´s web page you will see a build with that same motherboard, the same cooler, and the same ram, fans and psu sizes.
If you run the tubing like in the picture you will get the same result and you could fit a an optical drive on the second drive bay,



Anyway... you wont be able to fit 2x140 fans in the front without modding.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> If you look cloosely xD at the pictures on this thread or in Corsair´s web page you will see a build with that same motherboard, the same cooler, and the same ram, fans and psu sizes.
> If you run the tubing like in the picture you will get the same result and you could fit a an optical drive on the second drive bay,
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... you wont be able to fit 2x140 fans in the front without modding.


Yes you can fit 2 140's in the front without modding it looks real nice

Here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZlB4sVXRdg at 1:01


----------



## Quesoblanco

Wow i really cant wait! I wonder if i can just remove the 2.5 inch bay without any weird modding.


----------



## Xclsyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> Wow i really cant wait! I wonder if i can just remove the 2.5 inch bay without any weird modding.


Both 2.5" and 3.5" bays are designed to come right out - no modding required. If you wanted to remove the big 5.25" bays, they will probably come out with a few rivets drilled and maybe a bit of paint touchup assuming they're setup same as my Corsair case.

I only wish this had been out last Xmas as I built 3 cases this size...


----------



## Quesoblanco

Ok sweet. I already have the bracket for my SSD. Now i can remove the 2.5 bays for more airflow! perfect!


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Yes you can fit 2 140's in the front without modding it looks real nice


Thank you for the correction







y thought it was only for up to 2x120 or 1x140
That´s great ^^
I can´t wait, I may be paying shipping + taxes and buy it from the Corsair web store because my local store just told me that they will recive the 350D along with the 900D in june T_T


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Thank you for the correction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y thought it was only for up to 2x120 or 1x140
> That´s great ^^
> I can´t wait, I may be paying shipping + taxes and buy it from the Corsair web store because my local store just told me that they will recive the 350D along with the 900D in june T_T


Lol glad to hear I helped









That sucks man go for the Corsair web store I really want to see some awesome build logs of this case


----------



## iceman595

When will it be available in the web store!!???


----------



## iceman595

When will it be available in the web store!!???


----------



## Databite

Nice clean look but airflow may be a problem!


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> If you look cloosely xD at the pictures on this thread or in Corsair´s web page you will see a build with that same motherboard, the same cooler, and the same ram, fans and psu sizes.
> If you run the tubing like in the picture you will get the same result and you could fit a an optical drive on the second drive bay,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... you wont be able to fit 2x140 fans in the front without modding.


Possible to shove a 3.5" drive in the top bay too?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Possible to shove a 3.5" drive in the top bay too?


I think so but I don´t have the case so I cant tell you for sure.
Anyway.. I don´t think it´s a good idea to put an HDD in top of 2 SSDs in top of 1 slim drive.. as the optical drive and HDD will produce heat that will pass to the SSDs as there won´t be enough airflow on that corner.

You should put the SSD on the back of the motherboard (for example) and try to get a better airflow for that HDD/s


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I think so but I don´t have the case so I cant tell you for sure.
> Anyway.. I don´t think it´s a good idea to put an HDD in top of 2 SSDs in top of 1 slim drive.. as the optical drive and HDD will produce heat that will pass to the SSDs as there won´t be enough airflow on that corner.
> 
> You should put the SSD on the back of the motherboard (for example) and try to get a better airflow for that HDD/s


My plans have 2 options:
1) 1x SSD in 2.5" bay. Caviar Green drive in top bay. Regular 3.5" HDDs in bottom bay.
2) 1x SSD, 1x regular in 2.5" bay. 1x regular 3.5" HDD and 1x Cav. Green in bottom bays.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Already shipping in parts of asia.


Can confirm. I asked one of the guys at a local computer store (Hong Kong), and he said next day pickup if I order today.


----------



## Chrit

I've read just about every thread and watched every video review of this case.

Buying one!

Aussies, PC Case Gear has them for preorder.


----------



## zalbard

Europe seems to have none coming yet. Stores list them as 4+ weeks away.


----------



## malmental

any word on air-flow...?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> any word on air-flow...?


It's good given the stock fans. Check AT review.


----------



## malmental

much appreciated..


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> It's good given the stock fans. Check AT review.


It can also be upgraded with dual 140mms in the front.

Here's a test shot we took that shows them right behind the dust filter with the front aluminum plate removed.


----------



## malmental

CorsairGeorge - I just got the 200R a few months ago and really like it.
but this is a level-up it seems and now has me thinking upgrade and pass my 200R on down..

thanks..


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> It can also be upgraded with dual 140mms in the front.
> 
> Here's a test shot we took that shows them right behind the dust filter with the front aluminum plate removed.


any idea when it will be available for sale in the US?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> any idea when it will be available for sale in the US?


Very soon. Containers should hit the docks within a week or two.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> any idea when it will be available for sale in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Very soon. Containers should hit the docks within a week or two.
Click to expand...

compare it to my 200R please, in your own words.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> compare it to my 200R please, in your own words.


They are similar in height but the 350D is less deep, front to back.

The 350D has a more rugged "feel" to it due to the aluminum front panel and has better cooling. The 200R is a budget Mid ATX tower, the 350D is a high-end performance Micro ATX tower. The 350D has more usable room to work inside once you've installed the motherboard seeing as how you have a smaller board in a similar internal volume. The 350D fits many less drives and cable routing is a bit easier for the 2.5" drives since they don't stick out towards the GPUs. Also, the top has extra clearance for an H100 style cooler on the 350D, which is not there on the 200R. The front SSD cage can be removed completely without tools (it snaps into place easily) with the 350D, while the 3.5" drive cage can be removed with four philips-head screws, and the front is pre-drilled for a 240mm radiator or two 120mm/140mm fans. The 200R is not, and the front cage, if removed, would still require significant modding to fit a front radiator.

All in all the 350D is pretty much like a mini 650D with the new 900D design externally. There are many similarities in layout to the 650D and it really goes together almost exactly like the 650D does, save for the 200mm fan mounts.


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Very soon. Containers should hit the docks within a week or two.


in the test system you built did it run fairly cool/quiet?

seems like it would with the 2x140's and the 3x120's


----------



## malmental

thanks CG....


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> in the test system you built did it run fairly cool/quiet?
> 
> seems like it would with the 2x140's and the 3x120's


It's very cool, but it's not what I'd call "quiet". Not that it's loud, really. It's just that with 5 fans, I'd say it's relatively average noise levels.

When it comes to fan noise, there's no secret: less fans and lower speed fans means less noise.


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> It's very cool, but it's not what I'd call "quiet". Not that it's loud, really. It's just that with 5 fans, I'd say it's relatively average noise levels.
> 
> When it comes to fan noise, there's no secret: less fans and lower speed fans means less noise.


sounds good to me! thanks for all your info, getting 2 of these puppies when they hit shores


----------



## Lagpirate

I just absolutely love the look of this case it's just too small, and 900d is too large. George, is there a goldilocks case in my future? I need one that's juuuust right. Perhaps a mid tower with the 350D/900D aesthetics? If one is in development, just take my money now!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Like I've said before, there is a reason there are so many numbers between 350 and 900.


----------



## The Wizard

George is awesome


----------



## zalbard

350D with a window is up for pre-order on Amazon.de for whooping 130 EUR... I hope there's a pricing mistake somewhere.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Like I've said before, there is a reason there are so many numbers between 350 and 900.


awesome!


----------



## Oliver1234

Ok, I have a question, what is the real radiator space? On corsairs website, it said 240's in top and front, but it sure looks there's holes for 280's in there, Thanks!!!


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Ok, I have a question, what is the real radiator space? On corsairs website, it said 240's in top and front, but it sure looks there's holes for 280's in there, Thanks!!!


There are mounting points for 2x140, but you probably won´t be able to fit a 280 rad (without modding) because of the extra height of the fittings would interfere with the drive bays or with the bottom of the case.


----------



## Oddworld Abe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> 350D with a window is up for pre-order on Amazon.de for whooping 130 EUR... I hope there's a pricing mistake somewhere.


Europe always gets screwed, it's often just the dollar price, but in euro's. the 20 extra is probably just a mark-up because they have it as one of the firsts.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Ok, I have a question, what is the real radiator space? On corsairs website, it said 240's in top and front, but it sure looks there's holes for 280's in there, Thanks!!!


Straight from Corsair's press release:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair*
> *Radiator mounts*
> Top: 240mm or 280mm radiator
> Front: 240mm radiator


So it seems that a 280x30mm radiator is supposed to fit at the top...


----------



## GoldenTree

George, do you mind if I ask how long it took to build that showcase system ?


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys i'm not sure if I can ask this here if not sorry. I had noticed in general and on reviews of this case that people rotate the h100i 180 degreese and not like the showcase build from Corsair. The way Corsair does it, it looks a lot better. But why? does it affect air flow.

What I mean





What Corsair does


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey guys i'm not sure if I can ask this here if not sorry. I had noticed in general and on reviews of this case that people rotate the h100i 180 degreese and not like the showcase build from Corsair. The way Corsair does it, it looks a lot better. But why? does it affect air flow.


Look at the first picture you posted, if you put the tubbing that way it blocks both drive bays (not for a reservoir or a fan controller, but it does for a optical drive)
If you run it like on the Corsais picture you will be able to use the second drive bay even for an optical drive


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> George, do you mind if I ask how long it took to build that showcase system ?


Jeff built that, probably in about 1 to 1.5 hours, mostly cable routing and zip ties.

You do this stuff long enough and you get good at it.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> I just absolutely love the look of this case it's just too small, and 900d is too large. George, is there a goldilocks case in my future? I need one that's juuuust right. Perhaps a mid tower with the 350D/900D aesthetics? If one is in development, just take my money now!


I know the 650D is probably still selling well, and I am a proud owner of one, but 650D update with 900D mesh top and better cooling for 675D?







Thanks for always providing us with insight George


----------



## Apolladan

why not add acoustic foam pre-installed on the side panels (obviously not on the windowed version though)


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Jeff built that, probably in about 1 to 1.5 hours, mostly cable routing and zip ties.
> 
> You do this stuff long enough and you get good at it.


Wow that is cool. It looks really nice, hope I can build something like that soon


----------



## STUNT1990

After spending the most of the day doing drawings of where should I put everything I went to a big specialized store to buy some tools and materials.
I didn´t find half of the tools so I had to change the materials I´ll be using... back to drawing xD
Can´t wait to have the case, I need to take lots of measures on the inside.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Would putting all the new corsair sp pwm fans in this case be dumb? Will I have temp problems if I use static pressure corsair fans in this case?


----------



## lolmont

Looks pretty nice


----------



## theonedub

What is the spacing on the 280mm top mount? 15mm or 20mm?


----------



## Maxal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The top was designed for the H100 or H110, which is a 30mm radiator with a 25mm fan, so there's about 55mm of total space. Any more and the case would have been as tall as the 400R. Not really a Micro ATX case.
> 
> The front, however, can fit a super thick rad if you get rid of the two front HDD cages.


George,

on Corsair web, H110 doesn't list 350D as compatible case, is this error in marketing materials?
http://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-cooling-kits/hydro-series-water-cooling-cpu-cooler/hydro-series-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> This case is not even that much bigger than the TJ08-E so what is the fuss it is not like you live in a box so you have no space.
> 
> Here look how big it is http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_comparison/36863-350D-vs-TJ08-E


Are you kidding me?

350D measurements: 450 x 210 x 440 mm
TJ08-E measurements: 210 x 374 x 385 mm

How bigger the 350D actually is? It's 33% bigger than the TJ08-E.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> I think Silverstone Air Penetrators would be the best in this case


Air Penetrators aren't that good actually.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxal*
> 
> George,
> 
> on Corsair web, H110 doesn't list 350D as compatible case, is this error in marketing materials?
> http://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-cooling-kits/hydro-series-water-cooling-cpu-cooler/hydro-series-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html


It just needs to be updated.


----------



## Maxal

Thank you.
This looks like _the_ case i'll be using for haswel build


----------



## theonedub

Ah, so if the case is designed for the H110, its safe to say it uses 15mm spacing then?


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Ah, so if the case is designed for the H110, its safe to say it uses 15mm spacing then?


The rear-most fan mounts holes on the top are elongated so can take both spacings.

you can see in this pic...

http://cdn.eteknix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/DSC_9614.jpg


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Ah, so if the case is designed for the H110, its safe to say it uses 15mm spacing then?


The top 280 mount is compatible with both 15 and 20 mm spacing rads


----------



## theonedub

Thanks for the info- reps to both of you. Ill be putting a Kraken X60 in mine when it arrives next week


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Thanks for the info- reps to both of you. Ill be putting a Kraken X60 in mine when it arrives next week


That hurts, bro.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> That hurts, bro.


Don't worry Mr.George, I still love corsair goodies.
It's a shame this HEATHEN does not


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Thanks for the info- reps to both of you. Ill be putting a Kraken X60 in mine when it arrives next week


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> That hurts, bro.


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> That hurts, bro.


Well this is awkward, lol









I don't want to pull my H100 from my main PC, and the only other AIOs I have on hand right now are the H60, X40, and X60. It seems like a waste to put anything less than a 240mm in a case like this. However, If you want to kick me down a H110, Ill be more than happy to use it in the build and I'll even send you back the sealed H60


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Well this is awkward, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to pull my H100 from my main PC, and the only other AIOs I have on hand right now are the H60, X40, and X60. It seems like a waste to put anything less than a 240mm in a case like this. However, If you want to kick me down a H110, Ill be more than happy to use it in the build and I'll even send you back the sealed H60


Nah I was just messing around. If you've already got three different coolers then there's no sense buying another one.

Maybe if you play some soft music and leave them alone for a few hours you'll get a few more? I don't know their natural reproductive cycle.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Nah I was just messing around. If you've already got three different coolers then there's no sense buying another one.
> 
> Maybe if you play some soft music and leave them alone for a few hours you'll get a few more? I don't know their natural reproductive cycle.


If only this worked for pc comments


----------



## TFchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Like I've said before, there is a reason there are so many numbers between 350 and 900.


Yes, but they all tend to lack something the 900D/800D/350D all have in common, a large CLEAR side window.
The 650D and 600T are fantastic cases, no doubt about that, however their odd narrow windows and side pull handles are a turn off.
From my experience, I've noticed some things. Dating back to the Antec 900 v1, it quickly became one of the most famous and purchased gaming cases. Only logical reason? That side window it had, back when clear windows were rather rare back then. It's cable routing holes were non-existence back then, and it's airflow wasn't anything special.
Later came CoolerMaster's HAF series. Without a doubt one of the best cases that offered a ridiculously high amount of air flow. Ample space for cable management and multiple GPU's etc. And the main complaint I've observed, the hideous giant side fan obstructing the view into the hardware (and I guess the dust filters, but then people found out about demciflex).
I've noticed a trend of consumers liking large CLEAR side windows similar to the 900/800/350D, but there is nothing in between to fit that category (mid ATX) imho, from ALL manufactures. The Antec 902 v3 I suppose fills that gap, but that case has become a thing of the past. It was great and all when it first came out, but people quickly started to dislike the 120mm fan mount on the side window. Notice majority of case mods include a construction of a large clear side window. And I'm so glad Corsair is the first to realize that, hence the creation of the new 900D and 350D.
However, simply suggesting a lineup of cases we don't want as an alternative median to the 350D and 900D is in a way slap to the face.
I'm fairly confident Nvidia did not intend for their videocards to read in big bold green letters "GEFORCE GTX" to be hidden behind a tiny window, fan, or no window at all. Same goes for AMD / ATI.
That being said, I would assume that is the same reason to why my H60i reads a large glowing "CORSAIR" logo, along with my HX750W from "CORSAIR".
Help us help you advertise, it's a win-win.
And yes, I too would like to show off my flashy Corsair GT SSD's, but sadly cannot be viewed inside my aging Corsair 800D that almost broke my poor back.
It's hard for someone like me to move to a smaller case alternative without having to downgrade (both figuratively and physically). I would like to keep the large window (having a larger one is even better) without needing to change my motherboard, or being 2lbs short from being a mistaken for a mini traffic retaining wall.
Yes, I understand no company can make a product to satisfy everybody out there. But coming on to one of the largest PC enthusiast communities on the planet today, many of which requesting a mid tower version of a 900D, probably would be a good financial move for the company. And believe me... I and I'm sure many other appreciate to the fullest degree you, George investing your time to communicate and interact with the communities and their opinions and input on some things. Many other companies don't do that, which is probably why I and many others tend to favor Corsair products over others.

Thanks Corsair team, you're the best









Regards,
Chris


----------



## STUNT1990

I did read all, where´s my badge? xD

Quick summary: "Thanks Corsair team, you're the best "

Totally agree on that last sentence


----------



## ZombieJon

What is the size of the mesh on top of the 350D? I'm assuming the DEMCiflex Corsair 650D Magnetic Dust would fit on top easily.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> What is the size of the mesh on top of the 350D? I'm assuming the DEMCiflex Corsair 650D Magnetic Dust would fit on top easily.


Even better would be a demciflex 350d mesh


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Even better would be a demciflex 350d mesh


Seeing as the part of the top with air vents is pressed in, it would fit just perfectly. And given how popular the case should be, hopefully it will happen!


----------



## iceman595

just bought a velociraptor 1tb and a samsung 840 pro to throw in this case once it is available!


----------



## STUNT1990

George, when will the 350D be availiable on Corsair´s web store?


----------



## Namkab

This is an awesome looking case, i like the size of the case and the window.


----------



## rocketraid

Picked mine up today, great looking case!!

Got a Silverstone 2x140mm filter for it. Doesnt fit as well as I thought but it will do for now.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

that the filter on top? ugly.... and why would you filter the air going out? I would assume you would want the air on the top blow out not in,... I know I would.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> that the filter on top? ugly.... and why would you filter the air going out? I would assume you would want the air on the top blow out not in,... I know I would.


Many people with radiators on top use them as intake, for the best temps possible. If you have blower style, or water cooled GPUs, the only negative is that the board will run a couple of degrees higher. Is you have a cooler like the Twin Frozr, it will cause airflow issues for the GPU, and Mobo.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Many people with radiators on top use them as intake, for the best temps possible.


and blow hot air onto your components, mainly memory, interesting.

I have had many many setups and I have always blown the air up and out, never had a negative effect on temps.









Filters do nothing blow restrict fans, if you are looking for "best temps possible" you wouldn't be using a filter. I use them because my temps are always good enough and I hate dust


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Picked mine up today, great looking case!!


Nice!









Where do you live? Wonder which part of the world it is shipping in already.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? Wonder which part of the world it is shipping in already.


Last week, I confirmed that shipping w/ next day delivery is possible in Hong Kong. Not sure about other parts of SE Asia atm, but I think it's somewhat similar.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Picked mine up today, great looking case!!
> 
> Got a Silverstone 2x140mm filter for it. Doesnt fit as well as I thought but it will do for now.


Where did you get it?


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Picked mine up today, great looking case!!
> 
> Got a Silverstone 2x140mm filter for it. Doesnt fit as well as I thought but it will do for now.


Build log please


----------



## rocketraid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Build log please


Haha yeap will do. Im in australia btw, was surprised it came out so fast. PCCG had it on their website on friday and by monday it was ready


----------



## GAMERIG

I have dreams of building an mATX server/htpc/gaming rig in Tj08-E / SG09 case, someday!













I would take SG09 a gaming case to lan party over 350D any day..


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Haha yeap will do. Im in australia btw, was surprised it came out so fast. PCCG had it on their website on friday and by monday it was ready


Already in Australia? I thought you would be one of the latest due to the customs restrictions I see in discovery chanel xD
Still have to wait to see it in my country (I also thought we would be one of the latests T_T xD)

Can´t wait to see your worklog, maybe it gives me a good ide for my mod on this case









EDIT:
@GAMERIG: how can a case be a "gaming case"? it´s not more than a case until you fill it xD
Also.. "I would take SG09 a gaming case to lan party over 350D any day.. " you are kidding, right?


----------



## rocketraid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> that the filter on top? ugly.... and why would you filter the air going out? I would assume you would want the air on the top blow out not in,... I know I would.


I was acutally hoping the filter would sit within the recessed area but its a bit big, but now I have the measurements Ill find a Decmi one









I'm putting 2x AF140 in the top as an intake for my megahalems and motherboard, all the air then goes out the back


----------



## VoodooRampage

I was hoping Amazon or Newegg would have these by now.


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooRampage*
> 
> I was hoping Amazon or Newegg would have these by now.


been checking every day and they don't have anything


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Haha yeap will do. Im in australia btw, was surprised it came out so fast. PCCG had it on their website on friday and by monday it was ready


Alrighty link the log here when you start it







. Also that was real fast so lucky


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> I was acutally hoping the filter would sit within the recessed area but its a bit big, but now I have the measurements Ill find a Decmi one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting 2x AF140 in the top as an intake for my megahalems and motherboard, all the air then goes out the back


Great idea, as the back and the top don´t have a filter and it´s easyer to get one for the top.
Can you post the specs of what you are building on it?


----------



## Chrit

Can I use a Corsair H100i with an ODD in the top 5.25" bay? I'll have the radiator tubes at the back of the case.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> I was acutally hoping the filter would sit within the recessed area but its a bit big, but now I have the measurements Ill find a Decmi one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting 2x AF140 in the top as an intake for my megahalems and motherboard, all the air then goes out the back


What are the measurements of the recessed area on the top of the case?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Can I use a Corsair H100i with an ODD in the top 5.25" bay? I'll have the radiator tubes at the back of the case.


What´s an ODD?
Look at the pictures on the gallery, if you put an H100i with the tubbing on the optical bays it will block both of them


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Can I use a Corsair H100i with an ODD in the top 5.25" bay? I'll have the radiator tubes at the back of the case.


Yeah, if you have the tubes at the opposite end of the optical drive bay, then you can mount one in there.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> What´s an ODD?
> Look at the pictures on the gallery, if you put an H100i with the tubbing on the optical bays it will block both of them


Optical Disk Drive. Like a DVD/Blu-Ray burner.

I'll certainly have the tubes facing the back of the case, but even so - It looks like there'd be little, to no room in the top 5.25" bay for a burner once something akin to the H100i has been installed.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Optical Disk Drive. Like a DVD/Blu-Ray burner.
> 
> I'll certainly have the tubes facing the back of the case, but even so - It looks like there'd be little, to no room in the top 5.25" bay for a burner once something akin to the H100i has been installed.


Are you modding the tubbing on the H100i?
Tubbing side on the left leaves no space for any optical drive, but if you put it to the oposite wasy you could put one in the second bay.

EDIT: forget my words, I was thinking on back as the left side of the case due to the position I have my rig right now xD
1 optical drive on the second bay only


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> Yeah, if you have the tubes at the opposite end of the optical drive bay, then you can mount one in there.


Are you speaking from experience? In every build log I have seen, I haven't seen one with an ODD. Just seems like there's no space for one at all.


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Optical Disk Drive. Like a DVD/Blu-Ray burner.
> 
> I'll certainly have the tubes facing the back of the case, but even so - It looks like there'd be little, to no room in the top 5.25" bay for a burner once something akin to the H100i has been installed.


i wonder if a ODD to HDD adapter would work up there?
with the tubes pointing to the back the bottom should be fine

still planning on doing the slim + 2 ssd's in the bottom bay,
for being such a small case it looks to have a lot of room to play with


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> i wonder if a ODD to HDD adapter would work up there?
> with the tubes pointing to the back the bottom should be fine
> 
> still planning on doing the slim + 2 ssd's in the bottom bay,
> for being such a small case it looks to have a lot of room to play with


I'm thinking of doing the same thing, but if I can't have an ODD in the top bay, I won't have one at all - Which is a huge pain for me.
There's the length of the ODD to consider, then there's the power and SATA cables, too.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Picked mine up today, great looking case!!
> 
> Got a Silverstone 2x140mm filter for it. Doesnt fit as well as I thought but it will do for now.


it's a shame Silverstone doesn't have a thin filter of 320x155mm dimension like the 140mm FF143B (1.5mm thickness). The SST-FF142B is 5mm thick









There's 0.17mm thick filters over at Frozen CPU but only for dual 120mm fans (265mm x 140mm x .17mm) , http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16611/ffi-111/2_x_120mm_Ultra_Thin_Flexible_Fan_Dust_Filter_017mm_Thick.html

Demciflex is about 1mm thick (320mm x 170mm with border, 290mm x 140mm mesh) http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16884/ffi-121/DEMCiflex_Dual_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Where did you get it?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999240


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the same thing, but if I can't have an ODD in the top bay, I won't have one at all - Which is a huge pain for me.
> There's the length of the ODD to consider, then there's the power and SATA cables, too.




from the looks of here you might be able to fit SOMETHING in the top haha, but for sure in the bottom


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> 
> 
> from the looks of here you might be able to fit SOMETHING in the top haha, but for sure in the bottom


Ugh. That would look terrible. Unless I spaced it out with a bay device. Hopefully I can get a yes or no answer from Corsair George.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> I have dreams of building an mATX server/htpc/gaming rig in Tj08-E / SG09 case, someday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take SG09 a gaming case to lan party over 350D any day..


Awesome. I love the clutter.


----------



## rocketraid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> it's a shame Silverstone doesn't have a thin filter of 320x155mm dimension like the 140mm FF143B (1.5mm thickness). The SST-FF142B is 5mm thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's 0.17mm thick filters over at Frozen CPU but only for dual 120mm fans (265mm x 140mm x .17mm) , http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16611/ffi-111/2_x_120mm_Ultra_Thin_Flexible_Fan_Dust_Filter_017mm_Thick.html
> 
> Demciflex is about 1mm thick (320mm x 170mm with border, 290mm x 140mm mesh) http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16884/ffi-121/DEMCiflex_Dual_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html
> 
> edit:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999240


The 350D top is approx 155mm wide as the Silverstone ones just fit but are a bit long.

I think 2x of these would be perfect:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8824/ffi-31/DEMCiflex_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Black_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Ugh. That would look terrible. Unless I spaced it out with a bay device. Hopefully I can get a yes or no answer from Corsair George.


haha ya well i want a ODD. i know most people dont like them or have the need for one but i find them useful and still have a need for one,
I'm hoping this Icydock bay will work,

"Dimension (L x W x H): 6.70" x 5.75" x 1.63" this worries me a bit though, plus with the sata and power cables


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> haha ya well i want a ODD. i know most people dont like them or have the need for one but i find them useful and still have a need for one,
> I'm hoping this Icydock bay will work,
> 
> "Dimension (L x W x H): 6.70" x 5.75" x 1.63" this worries me a bit though, plus with the sata and power cables


Might be the way to go. At least that way I'll be able to have my RAID 0 SSDs and DVD Burner in the top 5.25" bay and my storage HDD below it.


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> The 350D top is approx 155mm wide as the Silverstone ones just fit but are a bit long.
> 
> I think 2x of these would be perfect:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8824/ffi-31/DEMCiflex_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Black_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024


can you measure the length from the ODD bay to where a matx board will be?


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Might be the way to go. At least that way I'll be able to have my RAID 0 SSDs and DVD Burner in the top 5.25" bay and my storage HDD below it.


all the while still being able to expand to the 3 ssd bays, 2 hdd bays, or just take them out completely


----------



## iceman595

also having no experience with ssd's (getting my 840 pro soon) do they run hot enough to need a fan?

that 1 drive bay + 2 ssd bays has a fan, which is why i'm asking


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> all the while still being able to expand to the 3 ssd bays, 2 hdd bays, or just take them out completely


Though, it's still the same dimensions as an ODD, so if it doesn't fit in the top bay, I won't get it.

I don't like having my USB ports, a blank space, then an ODD. It'd just look messy.

Also, no. SSDs need no fan.


----------



## Nurburgring

Corsair George, I truly appreciate your comparison to the 200R and swift reply to the questions.
I currently have 200R as well but 350D looks so tempting, now that I'm planning to redesign the PC from ATX to mATX.
Could you possible have comparison photo to roughly visualize how smaller 350D is compared to 200R?
Much appreciated again!


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Though, it's still the same dimensions as an ODD, so if it doesn't fit in the top bay, I won't get it.
> 
> I don't like having my USB ports, a blank space, then an ODD. It'd just look messy.
> 
> Also, no. SSDs need no fan.


Stealth mod the ODD?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Ugh. That would look terrible. Unless I spaced it out with a bay device.


Pretty sure it will not fit in the top bay with 100i installed.


----------



## Chrit

Can the Corsair H100i be installed to the front, once the drive bays have been removed? Not sure if the tubes are long enough to reach the CPU.

I'll be removing all the drive bays and buying one of these. Then I'll be able to mount my 3.5" storage drive in the 5.25" inch bay and still have an ODD and my RAID 0 array.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Can the Corsair H100i be installed to the front, once the drive bays have been removed? Not sure if the tubes are long enough to reach the CPU.
> 
> I'll be removing all the drive bays and buying one of these. Then I'll be able to mount my 3.5" storage drive in the 5.25" inch bay and still have an ODD and my RAID 0 array.


I think the tubes are long enough to reach the top of the front 240 mount, but not the bottom..
I have the H100i on a cooler master haf X, let me reboot my rig and try to reach the fron of the case with it.

EDIT: alreasdy tried, it reaches the fron of a haf x (the hdd and odd cages are removed from the case) so it will reach the top of the front 240 mount in the 350D


----------



## rocketraid

Made a start to my 350D rig tonight, hopefully finish it off next day or so. Very easy to build in so far, plenty of space









BTW top mesh is approx 290 x 155mm.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Made a start to my 350D rig tonight, hopefully finish it off next day or so. Very easy to build in so far, plenty of space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW top mesh is approx 290 x 155mm.


Thanks!

Looks like the DEMCi 650D will definitely cover the mesh, while the dual 140mm mesh is 15mm short in width, but the filter will be able to cover the mesh entirely.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your build.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Made a start to my 350D rig tonight, hopefully finish it off next day or so. Very easy to build in so far, plenty of space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW top mesh is approx 290 x 155mm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Make a build log and do it slow and spend time on things please


----------



## zalbard

George, could we please have some sort of indication of when this case is coming to Europe?

None of the shops seem to have any idea. The one I pre-ordered at at first listed 4 weeks, then 2 weeks, and now there is no ETA at all. I wonder what is going on...

Thank you.


----------



## STUNT1990

A shop in my town as told me that they will recive it at the same time as the 900D in late May or most likely the first week of June.
When will the case be availiable on Corsair´s web store?


----------



## mrawesome421

Well that settles it. This will be the next case I get for my next low-power build. Awesome.


----------



## VoodooRampage

Vaporware!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooRampage*
> 
> Vaporware!


A lot of the world is getting their container this weekend or next week.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> A lot of the world is getting their container this weekend or next week.


A shop in my town said that, in Corsair's words, they will receive it late May or most likely first week of June.
I´m not givin a +1 to VooDooRampage, but I think most of us are crossing fingers so it doesn´t get delayed as the 900D.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> A lot of the world is getting their container this weekend or next week.


That's good news!


----------



## Nurburgring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> A lot of the world is getting their container this weekend or next week.


Will there be promotional discount or rebate for the 350D upon release?


----------



## Shurk

Howdy gents,
First poster here.
I got in touch with a retail Rep. at NCIX and he confirmed that they'll be getting 350D's in by the beginning of next week. Since I pre-ordered he upgraded me to express shipping once they get in stock.
Free shipping for the Windowed case (because it's over 100$) and for a couple more bucks you can get express RMA in the event that something happens during shipment.
-
Cheers


----------



## EvoEryk

I just ordered mine from NCIX, pcpartpicker said they had it in stock.


----------



## Shurk

If you ordered the windowed version you'll probably get an email telling you they won't be in stock until the beginning of next week (Seeing that it's Thurs. it's not really that big-a deal). I'm not sure of the availability of the non-windowed version though.
-
Cheers


----------



## theonedub

Got mine delivered. Wasn't thinking it was only going to be that much bigger than my Prodigy. I guess its decision time. Wonder if my mITX board will look odd inside of it?


----------



## STUNT1990

I have to stop refreshing this thread.. the fact of not having this case is killing me!


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Got mine delivered. Wasn't thinking it was only going to be that much bigger than my Prodigy. I guess its decision time. Wonder if my mITX board will look odd inside of it?


Thank you for this picture! Could you post a bigger one though?


----------



## theonedub

When I have some free time tomorrow I will see about posting a photo of the Fractal Node 304, Bitfenix Prodigy and 350D side by side by side.


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> When I have some free time tomorrow I will see about posting a photo of the Fractal Node 304, Bitfenix Prodigy and 350D side by side by side.


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Shurk

Quote:


> I have to stop refreshing this thread.. the fact of not having this case is killing me!


I feel your pain.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> and blow hot air onto your components, mainly memory, interesting.
> 
> I have had many many setups and I have always blown the air up and out, never had a negative effect on temps.


the air from a rad isnt that hot..not much hotter than any tower cooler really. If cooling the CPU only i would run as an intake. Squeezes a few more C out of the water for the CPU.


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Got mine delivered. Wasn't thinking it was only going to be that much bigger than my Prodigy. I guess its decision time. Wonder if my mITX board will look odd inside of it?


Just curious, where did you order it from to have received it already? All the retailers I can find say they don't have stock yet.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Got mine delivered. Wasn't thinking it was only going to be that much bigger than my Prodigy. I guess its decision time. Wonder if my mITX board will look odd inside of it?


Soooooooooooooo luckly, will you be making a build log ???


----------



## STUNT1990

I see a couple of user with the case, some others with the worklog... does anyone have both of them?


----------



## zalbard

Hm, I have a question for those already with a case...

If I install an Alphacool radiator at the front, and radiator has plugs both at the front and at the back, like this:



Would stop fittings create an issue with mounting it? As... would stop fittings bump into the chassis body before radiator is aligned properly?



Thanks.


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooRampage*
> 
> Vaporware!


I am sure I saw one somewhere...








Oh here!


----------



## dsmwookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Hm, I have a question for those already with a case...
> 
> If I install an Alphacool radiator at the front, and radiator has plugs both at the front and at the back, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Would stop fittings create an issue with mounting it? As... would stop fittings bump into the chassis body before radiator is aligned properly?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Zalbard,

You can always use fittings that do not stick out that are actually flush and use a hex to seal. Secondly, you can always just put the fans on front and that will space it away.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> You can always use fittings that do not stick out that are actually flush and use a hex to seal. Secondly, you can always just put the fans on front and that will space it away.


Hm, link to such stop fittings? I think all of them actually stick out by a few mm...


----------



## STUNT1990

@zalbard:

Using the fans on the front wouldn´t help as the fans would go outside the case.
Is that a 240 rad, right? because a 280 won´t fit without modding
I´m not sure you can position the rad that way, maybe you will need to put the fittings on the bottom.

You can use longer screws, and use one or two nuts before screwing them into the radiator.


----------



## zalbard

240, yes. I think I will buy some rubber fan gaskets and space out my radiator using them. Should work, in theory.


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Soooooooooooooo luckly, will you be making a build log ???


I don't think I want to move my tired 3770K setup into it, so ill be sitting on the case for a week or so while some X79 parts together. Figure its probably time for a system wide upgrade.


----------



## Nurburgring

*Edited


----------



## STUNT1990

Didin´t know about that case. Looks good enough for 59$


----------



## iceman595

ugh hopefully this comes out this coming week, getting impatient


----------



## ALEXH-

Damn this is definitely going to be my next case. I had my eye on 650d ever since I purchased my 932 HAF but this, this is awesome. Love how it has enough space for xfire/sli.


----------



## dsmwookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Hm, link to such stop fittings? I think all of them actually stick out by a few mm...


Just a quick example, but I m sure you can find an nylon or copper one as well.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Has anyone done any waterbuilds in this case yet?


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Has anyone done any waterbuilds in this case yet?


In the next month, sooner than later, I'll be doing one with a H100i - Front mounted with all drive bays, HDD and SSD removed.
I'll be sure to make a build log.


----------



## STUNT1990

As fast as I get the case I will post a link to my worklog here.
I will mod the case to fit a bigger motherboard, and only will be using a H100i but I will prepare the case for a couple of rads


----------



## ALEXH-

^^ I'll be following the logs







I'm upgrading around July so I'll be interested to see how things pan out


----------



## VoodooRampage

I'm curious how NCIX can say "in stock" when they really aren't.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooRampage*
> 
> I'm curious how NCIX can say "in stock" when they really aren't.


An extremely inaccurate inventory system?


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> An extremely inaccurate inventory system?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooRampage*
> 
> I'm curious how NCIX can say "in stock" when they really aren't.


I checked inventory, and saw stock.

It may say in stock as in "in BC" but always check the specific store. If you want it it transferred in, we'll have it in our stores with in two business days. I already made a transfer for the Langley store, I want one too. HAR HAR HAR.


----------



## iceman595

so halfway into may and the US still hasn't gotten them!


----------



## Shurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> so halfway into may and the US still hasn't gotten them!


Just got confirmation that NCIX shipped my case







It is stateside at last!


----------



## VoodooRampage

Actually my NCIX order shipped. I will have it tomorrow since I'm a crazy desperate weirdo freak.


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurk*
> 
> Just got confirmation that NCIX shipped my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is stateside at last!


not paying 40$ to ship into the US


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooRampage*
> 
> Actually my NCIX order shipped. I will have it tomorrow since I'm a crazy desperate weirdo freak.


I beg of you build log please


----------



## Shurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> not paying 40$ to ship into the US


Ship into the US?? There's a US NCIX based in Cali. Just click the US flag in the top left


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurk*
> 
> Ship into the US?? There's a US NCIX based in Cali. Just click the US flag in the top left


well that shows how much i know!!


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Picked mine up today, great looking case!!
> 
> Got a Silverstone 2x140mm filter for it. Doesnt fit as well as I thought but it will do for now.


Mind if I ask what happened to your build log


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Mind if I ask what happened to your build log


I guess he finished the build without a build log
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Made a start to my 350D rig tonight, hopefully finish it off next day or so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Very easy to build in so far, plenty of space BTW top mesh is approx 290 x 155mm. [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447340/width/350/height/700%5B/IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447340/width/350/height/700[/IMG[/URL]]
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447342/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447342/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/URL]


----------



## Pupuw

Hi, first post for me on overclock.net !

I will also build a 350D rig when Haswell comes out.
It will be black and white themed, with a H100i front mounted (if it fits !) in push-pull.

I already purchased:

Corsair AX760 with white sleeved cables
2x Corsair SP120 Quiet for H100i (need 2 more for push-pull)
2x Corsair AF140 Quiet for the 2 top emplacements
1x Corsair AF120 Quiet for the back
Should I start a build log ?

More info about the planned rig in my signature.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Hi, first post for me on overclock.net !
> 
> I will also build a 350D rig when Haswell comes out.
> It will be black and white themed, with a H100i front mounted (if it fits !) in push-pull.
> 
> I already purchased:
> 
> Corsair AX760 with white sleeved cables
> 2x Corsair SP120 Quiet for H100i (need 2 more for push-pull)
> 2x Corsair AF140 Quiet for the 2 top emplacements
> 1x Corsair AF120 Quiet for the back
> Should I start a build log ?
> 
> More info about the planned rig in my signature.


Sure! I don´t think there will be to much builds in this case with an H100i on the front (although Chrit is also doing it), and that´s the only way of doing push/pull on this case, so I´m sure the forum members will want to see it (at least I would like to)


----------



## flashcrew

Just got my new Corsair 350D window edition.. Excited for the build.


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Sure! I don´t think there will be to much builds in this case with an H100i on the front (although Chrit is also doing it), and that´s the only way of doing push/pull on this case, so I´m sure the forum members will want to see it (at least I would like to)


Ok, I'll start a build log when I can recover my camera (saturday normally)


----------



## STUNT1990

Guys!
Just started my worklog now.
Still waiting for the case and no pictures in the thread, but here you have it just in case you want to read something xD


----------



## Scorpion49

I ordered mine today, super excited!


----------



## iceman595

so NCIX USA really has them in stock? its not like they're just saying its in stock and you have to wait 2 months to get it?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> so NCIX USA really has them in stock? its not like they're just saying its in stock and you have to wait 2 months to get it?


Yes, people have been getting them shipped already.


----------



## murky44

For those who have gotten their case shipped from NCIX, did you order the windowed or non-windowed version?

According to the stock checker on the NCIX US website, the windowed version is in stock in their warehouse (with more on the way), and as far as I know (I've been checking every single day since it was added to the site), the windowed version has never been shown by the stock checker to be in stock in their LA warehouse.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Hi, first post for me on overclock.net !
> 
> I will also build a 350D rig when Haswell comes out.
> It will be black and white themed, with a H100i front mounted (if it fits !) in push-pull.
> 
> I already purchased:
> 
> Corsair AX760 with white sleeved cables
> 2x Corsair SP120 Quiet for H100i (need 2 more for push-pull)
> 2x Corsair AF140 Quiet for the 2 top emplacements
> 1x Corsair AF120 Quiet for the back
> Should I start a build log ?
> 
> More info about the planned rig in my signature.


I'd love a build log! Hopefully mine won't be too long. Once my clients pay me, I can get building!
H100i front-mounted is what I'll be doing too, but only push. At least that way we'll be able to use the top 5.25" drive bay.


----------



## iceman595

just ordered my window version!







so excited


----------



## hehenri

Pre-ordered this yesterday









BUT can I fit XFX 1000W Black Edition (190mm long) on that?﻿

I know they say max. 180mm but what is there in front of that?

Thanks for your answers


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hehenri*
> 
> Pre-ordered this yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT can I fit XFX 1000W Black Edition (190mm long) on that?﻿
> 
> I know they say max. 180mm but what is there in front of that?
> 
> Thanks for your answers


I don´t see any restriction for it, maybe you will find it hard to get the cables through the lower holes, but otherways you should be able to fit it.

I have an AX1200i (200m long), I´ll post some pictures with it in my worklog when I get the case


----------



## STUNT1990

Someone here with the case, a motherboard to fit in and a metric tape?
I need to know the distance (in milimeters) from the top of the motherboard (once instaled on the case) and the floor of the case.
Is should be something arround 350mm


----------



## hehenri

I was wondering should I order 2 SP120's to front panel, or just go with one 140?

Wich will give better cooling and airflow..


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hehenri*
> 
> I was wondering should I order 2 SP120's to front panel, or just go with one 140?
> 
> Wich will give better cooling and airflow..


SP120 are for Static Pressure, they are made for radiators.

If you want airflow go with 2 AF120 or even 2 AF140 like in this picture from Corsair :


----------



## hehenri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> SP120 are for Static Pressure, they are made for radiators.
> 
> If you want airflow go with 2 AF120 or even 2 AF140 like in this picture from Corsair :


Yeah my mistake, I meant AF's









But anyways I will go with 2 AF140


----------



## ferrari312

Chaps,

Would this case take a 200m radiator ?


----------



## Pr0xy

^On the side panel with some modding probably lol!


----------



## ferrari312

ugh









thanks


----------



## VoodooRampage

I was too lazy to take a bunch of pics but here's a quick one I snapped. I'm certainly not done with this PC as the temps are a bit off. I need to reverse some fans and such. The intake in the back certainly isn't going to stay.

3930k @ 4.5 Ghz w/ Corsair H110
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
Asus Rampage IV Gene
EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SC
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
Seagate 2TB Green
Corsair HX850


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooRampage*


Nice rig! What are your temps with the 3930k @ 4.5 Ghz and the h110i?

I see blue stickers on the PSU, blue ram, so why not use the blue ring with the corsair exhaust fan? (I know I'm a perfectionist ^^)


----------



## The Wizard

How nice will this case be with the new Asus Z87 Gryphon, has separate thermal armor even.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VoodooRampage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Nice rig! What are your temps with the 3930k @ 4.5 Ghz and the h110i?
> 
> I see blue stickers on the PSU, blue ram, so why not use the blue ring with the corsair exhaust fan? (I know I'm a perfectionist ^^)


Like I said, I'm not done.









The temps have been a bit strange. They seem to fluctuate between mid 40's to mid 50's while looping Unigine Valley. My old H80 would hold temps in the 40's.

Hopefully when I change the radiator fans to intake and the back fan to exhaust temps will improve.


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Wizard*
> 
> How nice will this case be with the new Asus Z87 Gryphon, has separate thermal armor even.


Wow, another awesome matx motherboard!

Personally I want this one in matx for my 350D build :


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooRampage*
> 
> Like I said, I'm not done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temps have been a bit strange. They seem to fluctuate between mid 40's to mid 50's while looping Unigine Valley. My old H80 would hold temps in the 40's.
> 
> Hopefully when I change the radiator fans to intake and the back fan to exhaust temps will improve.


Just to confirm, that is a H110 mounted in there? I wasn't aware the 350D could fit the H110. Did it fit without any modding?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Just to confirm, that is a H110 mounted in there? I wasn't aware the 350D could fit the H110. Did it fit without any modding?


It can fit H110 at the top.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Wow, another awesome matx motherboard!
> 
> Personally I want this one in matx for my 350D build :


Same here. Loving Gigabyte's new boards and UEFI.


----------



## Doggman

CRAP! This is exactly what I wanted for my build 6 months ago... Now I'm stuck with a full size ATX board and a 500R...


----------



## Pupuw

Annnnnnnnnnnnd HERE is my build log!

Little teaser


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Annnnnnnnnnnnd HERE is my build log!
> 
> Little teaser


Thanks you for the build log you are amazing


----------



## Roxborough

Don't get this case, it'll be covered in scratches before it even arrives.


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Don't get this case, it'll be covered in scratches before it even arrives.


ya because that's totally the case's/corsair's fault


----------



## leighteam

Few pictures of my build. Will be going full water soon. I'll post back here in about a week with how I decided to do my water cooling. The 350D is a wonderful case all around, and very easy to build in. Corsair makes quality stuff guys.


----------



## DBEAU

That window is gorgeous! Its too bad haswell is looking like a poor reason to upgrade... might have to trade someone for matx.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Annnnnnnnnnnnd HERE is my build log!


Did you find a shop that has it in stock?


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Did you find a shop that has it in stock?


Not in stock, but already listed on Digitec. I already placed my order.
The availability is for "early June", but they often get products faster than what they announce.


----------



## ryalho

There is much difficulty in planning ahead for a case yet to be "released." I have been going over the tubing layout and I believe I have come up with something that is both appealing and conservative. The only problem though, is that the water first hits the ram block before the CPU block. My only fear is that the cooling on the CPU will not be as substantial as it would have been without the ram block. Again, I am not sure of this. Also, I know a ram block is hardly necessary, but I figured it would be a nice add-on to the design!

*Edit*
I am not even entirely sure if I will be using the 240 rad. If I use a 120mm radiator instead, I will be able to place in that wonderful hard drive cage that is missing in this image. Unfortunately, I am unaware of the implications to the CPU temps if I half the radiator.


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryalho*
> 
> There is much difficulty in planning ahead for a case yet to be "released." I have been going over the tubing layout and I believe I have come up with something that is both appealing and conservative. The only problem though, is that the water first hits the ram block before the CPU block. My only fear is that the cooling on the CPU will not be as substantial as it would have been without the ram block. Again, I am not sure of this. Also, I know a ram block is hardly necessary, but I figured it would be a nice add-on to the design!
> 
> *Edit*
> I am not even entirely sure if I will be using the 240 rad. If I use a 120mm radiator instead, I will be able to place in that wonderful hard drive cage that is missing in this image. Unfortunately, I am unaware of the implications to the CPU temps if I half the radiator.


Why did you crop the girl on the picture ?









If it was me I would definitely skip the ram block... it's really useless... If you want a nice add-on to the design you can always add a motherboard block in the future, it's way more useful.
Go for the 240mm rad in push-pull, specially if you plan to OC, your temps will be way to high if you go with the 120mm!


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> ya because that's totally the case's/corsair's fault


Packaging. Or Quality Control. Entirely depends on the level of scratch. My 650D was covered in little niggles n' scratches. I overlooked it assuming it was just that type of metal/plastic. Going to have to respray it now, it looks awful. I look after all my things, it barely ever leaves me room, trust me, in about 6 months time, you will agree with me on Corsair Cases! It does not by any means have a high quality finish.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryalho*
> 
> There is much difficulty in planning ahead for a case yet to be "released." I have been going over the tubing layout and I believe I have come up with something that is both appealing and conservative. The only problem though, is that the water first hits the ram block before the CPU block. My only fear is that the cooling on the CPU will not be as substantial as it would have been without the ram block. Again, I am not sure of this. Also, I know a ram block is hardly necessary, but I figured it would be a nice add-on to the design!
> 
> *Edit*
> I am not even entirely sure if I will be using the 240 rad. If I use a 120mm radiator instead, I will be able to place in that wonderful hard drive cage that is missing in this image. Unfortunately, I am unaware of the implications to the CPU temps if I half the radiator.


It does not really matter on what order your loop is in the only difference is like 1-3 degrees so it is best if you just go for looks


----------



## ryalho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Why did you crop the girl on the picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me I would definitely skip the ram block... it's really useless... If you want a nice add-on to the design you can always add a motherboard block in the future, it's way more useful.
> Go for the 240mm rad in push-pull, specially if you plan to OC, your temps will be way to high if you go with the 120mm!


Haha, I am glad you realized what video that image was from!

I will more than likely go with the 240mm p/p configuration. Where in this case though, am I going to put a HDD? Since the drive bay is being taken up by the res/pump, I have no other immediate solutions to the problem.
I can't wait for this case to be released. What is it? Like ten more days before it hits US online stores? Well, at least it will give me some time to think about tubing colour.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryalho*
> 
> I can't wait for this case to be released. What is it? Like ten more days before it hits US online stores? Well, at least it will give me some time to think about tubing colour.


Some people have apparently already received them in the US...


----------



## Mister Gutsy

I like this case but I'm not quite sure what to do with the DvD drive... I want to put an H100i at the top but that gets ine the way of the Optical Bays AND I hate the look of the case with a DvD drive installed



EWWWWW....

I don't know if I'll need a DvD drive so I may not even get an external one. Anyway, thats really my only problem with this case. It looks great!


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> I like this case but I'm not quite sure what to do with the DvD drive... I want to put an H100i at the top but that gets ine the way of the Optical Bays AND I hate the look of the case with a DvD drive installed
> 
> 
> 
> EWWWWW....
> 
> I don't know if I'll need a DvD drive so I may not even get an external one. Anyway, thats really my only problem with this case. It looks great!


i should have my case on Wednesday, i'm looking to do a push/pull in the front with a 100i to negate any conflicts with the optical

this brings me to my next idea, finding something to do with the HDD bays in the bottom, that push pull will likely make me move it closer to the psu or standing the HDD bays up on the side which might hit the mobo


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> I like this case but I'm not quite sure what to do with the DvD drive... I want to put an H100i at the top but that gets ine the way of the Optical Bays AND I hate the look of the case with a DvD drive installed


Yeah, hopefully Corsair releases some kind of nicer looking cover for 5.25 drives.


----------



## ryalho

@Mister Gutsy

You know, unless you're burning CDs left and right or watching movies, I would just suggest grabbing an external disc drive. This is a pain, but in all honesty, I say aesthetics over 24/7 functionality. It is annoying though that you have to step aside for Corsair. If you grab a spare optical bay cover, you could just cut the cover to the lengths of the two revieilng sides and then tack them on with something that isn't permanent. I would never do this though.


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryalho*
> 
> Haha, I am glad you realized what video that image was from!
> 
> I will more than likely go with the 240mm p/p configuration. Where in this case though, am I going to put a HDD? Since the drive bay is being taken up by the res/pump, I have no other immediate solutions to the problem.
> I can't wait for this case to be released. What is it? Like ten more days before it hits US online stores? Well, at least it will give me some time to think about tubing colour.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> i should have my case on Wednesday, i'm looking to do a push/pull in the front with a 100i to negate any conflicts with the optical
> 
> this brings me to my next idea, finding something to do with the HDD bays in the bottom, that push pull will likely make me move it closer to the psu or standing the HDD bays up on the side which might hit the mobo


With the H100i there is enough place to move the HDD cage next to the PSU.
Source: I tested it on photoshop










ryalho, you can imagine to move the cage like on the picture if your rad is not to large. Else the only option I see is putting the pump between the PSU and the rad, use a single bay res and put the HDD in the other drive bay.


----------



## Shurk

Got everything for my build! Will be providing some in progress pictures etc in the next day or two


----------



## Scorpion49

Brown truck just dropped mine off!


----------



## dkim1359

Is there a mATX motherboard out there that supports slots 1 and 4 for multi-GPU configuration? The 5th expansion slot on this case is interesting because now I might be able to SLI in a mATX case and not have to sacrifice the sound card.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkim1359*
> 
> Is there a mATX motherboard out there that supports slots 1 and 4 for multi-GPU configuration? The 5th expansion slot on this case is interesting because now I might be able to SLI in a mATX case and not have to sacrifice the sound card.


I know for a fact that Gigabyte Z77MX and the Sniper M5 do (slots 1 and 4). AFAIK, no Asus board is set up in this config (all boards are slots 1 &3).


----------



## rocketraid

The Asus Rampage IV Gene has 1 & 4


----------



## SodaCan

You could also stick with a board like the Maximus V Gene and get one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/HOTER-PCI-E-Express-Riser-Flexible/dp/B0057M0ABA
That should work afaik. I've never used one personally but I don't think there would be any negative side effects besides trying to hide the cable.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

ok so Im in a pickle. So I want to get the g1. Sniper m3. I have a 10% coupon for Newegg that expires May 31st but the Sniper M5 comes out first week or so of june... Do you think the motherboard will drop more than 10% when the newer board comes out?

Also don't tell me to get the M5 or other boards... I already bought my CPU so I'm not going LGA1150 and I already have my mind set on the M3, its just price I'm wondering about.


----------



## Pupuw

I would use the 10% coupon and buy it may 30








The price will drop for sure, but if you start reasoning this way you'll end up always waiting


----------



## Hellish

had mine built since friday I believe ncix canada had local stock a bit earlier then that though


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> had mine built since friday I believe ncix canada had local stock a bit earlier then that though


That looks wicked


----------



## Mister Gutsy

yah I guess that makes sense. Can't wait to get my rig built. I just need the Mobo and the case (cause obviously you buy the mobo last XD). I hope to do a green color on the inside seeing how everyone is doing a red theme. I've seen a white and black themed one but no green yet.









EDIT: Btw, what would you guys recommend the best Sleeved cables at the best price are? So far I have only liked the BitFenix alchemy Cables because they come in Green AND you can buy a kit of them so you don't end up spending a butt ton on individual cables. My only problem is that the website that sells the kit seems a little sketchy... I was wondering if there are any other cable "kits" that come in green so I don't have to do the sleeving myself XD. I don't really want to do the sleeving myself but if I can't get the cables I need for a reasonable price ($30ish) then I guess I'll just sleeve myself....

EDIT AGAIN: Also what cables would I get? I need the 24pin power connector, two 6pins for the video card, and a 4pin for the CPU power (g1 sniper M3)... should I get any other cables sleeved or is that good enough?


----------



## GAMERIG

Unbelievable, Obsidian 350D M-ATX is still big case as Mid-range case! Sorry, CoolerMaster N200 is THE BEST mATX CASE OF YEAR 2013!


























Owner- *jassilamba*


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Unbelievable, Obsidian 350D M-ATX is still big case as Mid-range case! Sorry, CoolMaster N200 is WINNER OF YEAR 2013!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owner- *jassilamba*


Are you trying to go for the annoying fanboy effect cause I think you got it


----------



## Quesoblanco

Lol hes been talking crap about this case the whole thread. Just ignore him. That coolermaster case is cramped.

Anyways to everyone that has this case... does the 140mm fan in front have the rubber grommets where the screw goes to reduce vibration? Thank you!


----------



## rocketraid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> Lol hes been talking crap about this case the whole thread. Just ignore him. That coolermaster case is cramped.
> 
> Anyways to everyone that has this case... does the 140mm fan in front have the rubber grommets where the screw goes to reduce vibration? Thank you!


I'm just trying to remember off the top of my head but I'm pretty sureit doesnt


----------



## Born For TDM

Any online shop in the USA that is selling these already? Newegg has it coming out on the 31st i believe


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Any online shop in the USA that is selling these already? Newegg has it coming out on the 31st i believe


Mine was delivered yesterday from NCIX.

Its only a bit bigger than my PS07, this is NOT a huge case. I was surprised as I thought it was actually going to be bigger than it is.


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Mine was delivered yesterday from NCIX.
> 
> Its only a bit bigger than my PS07, this is NOT a huge case. I was surprised as I thought it was actually going to be bigger than it is.


Thanks, glad you like it :]


----------



## beanbagofdoom

What I would do for a smaller ITX version of this

Excuse the terrible photoshop work.

I would also prefer slim optical or no optical at all.



Desired Spec

30x30x20cm Dimensions
1x Slim Optical Drive (slot loading)
4x 2.5 Bays
2x 3.5 Bays
1x 12cm rear
1x 12cm front
Optional Dual 12cm top
Optional Window Panal

I would probably be priced at around £70 and sell like hot cakes.

Anyway, back to the real world....


----------



## leighteam

oops double post ^_^


----------



## leighteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> Lol hes been talking crap about this case the whole thread. Just ignore him. That coolermaster case is cramped.
> 
> Anyways to everyone that has this case... does the 140mm fan in front have the rubber grommets where the screw goes to reduce vibration? Thank you!




Doesn't look like it from my end


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> yah I guess that makes sense. Can't wait to get my rig built. I just need the Mobo and the case (cause obviously you buy the mobo last XD). I hope to do a green color on the inside seeing how everyone is doing a red theme. I've seen a white and black themed one but no green yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Btw, what would you guys recommend the best Sleeved cables at the best price are? So far I have only liked the BitFenix alchemy Cables because they come in Green AND you can buy a kit of them so you don't end up spending a butt ton on individual cables. My only problem is that the website that sells the kit seems a little sketchy... I was wondering if there are any other cable "kits" that come in green so I don't have to do the sleeving myself XD. I don't really want to do the sleeving myself but if I can't get the cables I need for a reasonable price ($30ish) then I guess I'll just sleeve myself....
> 
> EDIT AGAIN: Also what cables would I get? I need the 24pin power connector, two 6pins for the video card, and a 4pin for the CPU power (g1 sniper M3)... should I get any other cables sleeved or is that good enough?


Well if you get a corsair psu they have the sleeved kits and that is what I am using for my build, and your so luckly they have it in green









Link: http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-green.html
http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/individually-sleeved-ax-i-1200i-860i-760i-atx-24pin-generation-2-green.html
http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/individually-sleeved-ax-860-760-atx-24pin-generation-2-green.html


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*
> 
> What I would do for a smaller ITX version of this
> 
> Excuse the terrible photoshop work.
> 
> I would also prefer slim optical or no optical at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Desired Spec
> 
> 30x30x20cm Dimensions
> 1x Slim Optical Drive (slot loading)
> 4x 2.5 Bays
> 2x 3.5 Bays
> 1x 12cm rear
> 1x 12cm front
> Optional Dual 12cm top
> Optional Window Panal
> 
> I would probably be priced at around £70 and sell like hot cakes.
> 
> Anyway, back to the real world....


ya a slim would be nice, and only 1 bay for it, not 2 like the 350d

modular hdd/ssd cages

3 exp slots instead of 2, so a sound card and a 2 slot gpu


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Well if you get a corsair psu they have the sleeved kits and that is what I am using for my build, and your so luckly they have it in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-green.html
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/individually-sleeved-ax-i-1200i-860i-760i-atx-24pin-generation-2-green.html
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/individually-sleeved-ax-860-760-atx-24pin-generation-2-green.html


Yah I already bought my PSU and its not corsair. Plus their cables are hell expensive. I was also looking at cooling and I was planning to get 2 corsair sp120's to put on my h100i on the top and put an af120 at the rear but I'm not quite sure how I should set it up. Should I have the back and to be exhaust and the front have 2 stock fans be intake? I was thinking that i'd do intake in front and back and exhaust through the radiator at the top but the corsair fans are backwards when they are intake and IDK if i like that... (its all about aesthetics XD). Anyone with an H100i or equivalent mounted to the top know the best way to set up the other fans?


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> Yah I already bought my PSU and its not corsair. Plus their cables are hell expensive. I was also looking at cooling and I was planning to get 2 corsair sp120's to put on my h100i on the top and put an af120 at the rear but I'm not quite sure how I should set it up. Should I have the back and to be exhaust and the front have 2 stock fans be intake? I was thinking that i'd do intake in front and back and exhaust through the radiator at the top but the corsair fans are backwards when they are intake and IDK if i like that... (its all about aesthetics XD). Anyone with an H100i or equivalent mounted to the top know the best way to set up the other fans?


Oh that is a shame. As for the airflow question, I am going to be going with negative pressure but I it be for aesthetics







so I will have the 2 140's as intake and the rest of the fans as exhaust. I personally do not mind cleaning my pc every month or so and my home is not really dusty so win win am I right


----------



## insomniakAD

I didn't know corsair had green PSU sleeves!? I originally was planning on a black and white theme but since I have a GTX 670 FTW with green lettering, I can definitely do this build with green sleeves. I might have a change of heart, except my AX760 PSU has red lettering but I can ignore that. Would probably look pretty damn nice with Gigabyte's Sniper M5 mATX board.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomniakAD*
> 
> I didn't know corsair had green PSU sleeves!? I originally was planning on a black and white theme but since I have a GTX 670 FTW with green lettering, I can definitely do this build with green sleeves. I might have a change of heart, except my AX760 PSU has red lettering but I can ignore that. Would probably look pretty damn nice with Gigabyte's Sniper M5 mATX board.


NO NO NO THATS MY BUILD!!! XD
Jk but yah thats what i've been planning to do. I got my gtx 670 few, the g1 sniper m3, and I was planing on painting the white color rings on the corsair fans green to match. Then get some sleeves and maybe some lights








I was going to get a CX series PSU cause it had green on it but I was tight on cash and just got a Thermaltake black PSU that was on sale







Also seeing as i already have corsair case, cpu cooler, and RAM I wouldn't want to go Corsair Overboard (and yet i'm planing on getting corsair fans -.-).

Only if corsair made graphics cards and motherboards XD then you could have a complete corsair build









BTW I just ordered my case and the H100i







can't wait

Edit: oh i didn't see that you said m5. yah I would have done haswell but I don't want to wait/pay the price premium for it... same thing with the 700 series. I don't like waiting XD (or paying extra)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Unbelievable, Obsidian 350D M-ATX is still big case as Mid-range case! Sorry, CoolerMaster N200 is THE BEST mATX CASE OF YEAR 2013!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owner- *jassilamba*


The case you picked isn't bad, but the picture you picked, is. The hugest problem is not only is the radiator using up the only proper intake fan slots, but between that, and the heat dissipation from the PSU, the video cards are being fed hot air. GPUs are something that don't like the term 'fighting fire with fire'. You prefer that case...go make a thread for it, or gloat about it in another thread. All you're doing is making yourself look bad.


----------



## insomniakAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> NO NO NO THATS MY BUILD!!! XD
> Jk but yah thats what i've been planning to do. I got my gtx 670 few, the g1 sniper m3, and I was planing on painting the white color rings on the corsair fans green to match. Then get some sleeves and maybe some lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get a CX series PSU cause it had green on it but I was tight on cash and just got a Thermaltake black PSU that was on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also seeing as i already have corsair case, cpu cooler, and RAM I wouldn't want to go Corsair Overboard (and yet i'm planing on getting corsair fans -.-).
> 
> Only if corsair made graphics cards and motherboards XD then you could have a complete corsair build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I just ordered my case and the H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait
> 
> Edit: oh i didn't see that you said m5. yah I would have done haswell but I don't want to wait/pay the price premium for it... same thing with the 700 series. I don't like waiting XD (or paying extra)


I have an Extreme3 Gen3 and a 2500k and trying to sell my complete rig, minus the video card, to start this new build. I have a GTX 560ti that I can put with it instead.

I'm also so impatient and want to start on this build ASAP but can't really until I sell my rig XP

Plus my AX760 platinum edition I got from Newegg for only $120 after rebates so I couldn't resist!! Impatient again


----------



## Quesoblanco

I have an h100i and IDK if i should have it as an intake or exhaust when i get my 350d.... Any thoughts or experience ?


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomniakAD*
> 
> I have a GTX 560ti that I can put with it instead.


btw i was joking around earlier... i don't know if i made it obvious enough. If i came off as if i didn't want you to build a green rig than i failed at my joke XD But yah i totally understand how impatient one can get when they are waiting for parts. Sometimes i have been tempted to do faster shipping but theres no way I could justify $30 for 1 day shipping XD I guess we just play the waiting game now


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> I have an h100i and IDK if i should have it as an intake or exhaust when i get my 350d.... Any thoughts or experience ?


Im going exhaust for it and having it top mounted. I think that will be the most common setup for the H100i for the 350D


----------



## Dcode

Having it as intake on the top will suck in dust as there is no filters.


----------



## pez

Always put fans as exhaust on radiators (unless doing push/pull obviously). Not only will you be sucking more dust into your case (as mentioned above), but you're pushing that air into the rest of the system leaving you with higher temps and dirty internals.


----------



## murky44

Just got dropped off by UPS!











I'm just gonna be moving all my parts in my current rig into the 350D (with the H100i as the only change). Does that warrant making a whole thread in the build log section?


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murky44*
> 
> Just got dropped off by UPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna be moving all my parts in my current rig into the 350D (with the H100i as the only change). Does that warrant making a whole thread in the build log section?


If you want to start a build log go for it









Else you could also post some pictures of the build in this thread, since there is no 350D owner thread on the forum now.


----------



## Quesoblanco

I was thinking of getting some led 140mm fans for the front... but now that i think about it... I dont think youll be able to see the light from the front inside the case...

Anyone got any insight on this?


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> I was thinking of getting some led 140mm fans for the front... but now that i think about it... I dont think youll be able to see the light from the front inside the case...
> 
> Anyone got any insight on this?


You would, but just barely. From the inside, the front fans are clearly visible, but I don't think the light would diffuse too much into the case.


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> If you want to start a build log go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Else you could also post some pictures of the build in this thread, since there is no 350D owner thread on the forum now.


Well, I got a little impatient and finished the build already







so no build log BUT here are the pics of the finished build!


----------



## mark3510

The only thing that I can do in this thread is drool...Very nice looking rig there Murky44. I like how what you did with teh cable management.


----------



## ZombieJon

Nice one murky. Are you running the H100 as intake or exhaust?


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510*
> 
> The only thing that I can do in this thread is drool...Very nice looking rig there Murky44. I like how what you did with teh cable management.


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Nice one murky. Are you running the H100 as intake or exhaust?


Thanks! I have the H100i running in pull as exhaust, along with two front 140mm fans as intake, and the rear 120mm as exhaust. It's working well enough so far, just a little louder than it would be if I had the fans in push rather than pull because of the restriction of the radiator, so I might still change it up. Also thinking about flipping the rear fan and making it intake with a dust filter so I can have positive air pressure.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murky44*
> 
> Well, I got a little impatient and finished the build already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so no build log BUT here are the pics of the finished build!


It looks terrific









Is there not enough clearance using the rad fans as push then?


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> It looks terrific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there not enough clearance using the rad fans as push then?


Thanks








There is definitely enough clearance for one set of fans in push or pull. The only reason I set it up in pull is because it's usually easier to clean when dust gets on the radiator. Though after having it on the past day or so, I don't think it's worth the extra noise.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murky44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> If you want to start a build log go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Else you could also post some pictures of the build in this thread, since there is no 350D owner thread on the forum now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I got a little impatient and finished the build already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so no build log BUT here are the pics of the finished build!
Click to expand...

Man, it looks awesome!!


----------



## amtbr

Nice build Murky44,

Question - Do you think its possible to put an optical drive in the lowest 5.25 drive bay? It looks like the h110i extends into the top drive bay, but it seems like an optical drive may still fit underneath it.


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Nice build Murky44,
> 
> Question - Do you think its possible to put an optical drive in the lowest 5.25 drive bay? It looks like the h110i extends into the top drive bay, but it seems like an optical drive may still fit underneath it.


Yep, an optical drive will easily fit in the lower 5.25" bay, even with the H100i installed.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murky44*
> 
> Yep, an optical drive will easily fit in the lower 5.25" bay, even with the H100i installed.


Except a disk drive would look odd in the lower bay with nothing on the top bay.... Maybe a fan controller or other accessory would look good but I don't think that you will see many disk drives on this car because it looks so funky









If anyone has the case and an optical drive could you post a pic of just the bottom bay being used? I'm kinda curious.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> Except a disk drive would look odd in the lower bay with nothing on the top bay.... Maybe a fan controller or other accessory would look good but I don't think that you will see many disk drives on this car because it looks so funky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has the case and an optical drive could you post a pic of just the bottom bay being used? I'm kinda curious.


I am pondering using my NZXT mesh fan controller on the top, then putting the optical bay under it, or just buying some cheapo $25 external for the rare occasions I need a cd drive.


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> Except a disk drive would look odd in the lower bay with nothing on the top bay.... Maybe a fan controller or other accessory would look good but I don't think that you will see many disk drives on this car because it looks so funky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has the case and an optical drive could you post a pic of just the bottom bay being used? I'm kinda curious.


Yeah, I agree it doesn't look good at all, especially with the way the drive is recessed into the bay, but it definitely fits if anyone wants to do it. I might be able to post a picture of one later.


----------



## iceman595

i put my optical bay in the top bay and slide a 120 fan in between it and the top of the case, it will fit, so technically you could put the optic bay in the top, obviously not with a radiator but still. It does work

You could even put a 140 in there given that most 120's and 140's are the same width

i'll post pics later of mine, nothing too fancy just yet

I'm actually surprised at just how "big" this case it
i guess in the videos it looked a little smaller, but still a very nice case, i'm definitely buying another one


----------



## Born For TDM

Nice rig murky44


----------



## theonedub

Will be starting my build in the 350D today, got the last part of the puzzle in.


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Will be starting my build in the 350D today, got the last part of the puzzle in.


OMG I'm jealous


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Will be starting my build in the 350D today, got the last part of the puzzle in.


Congrats







im gona hold out for the AMD refresh xd


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Poop. So I ordered my 350D from NCIX US 2 days ago but I guess that by the time my order processes they ran out of stock. It said they had it in stock the day I bought it but I guess it didn't update in time. Ohwell









Also when did the 780 come out??????? Why haven't I heard of this XD


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Sorry double post...


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> Poop. So I ordered my 350D from NCIX US 2 days ago but I guess that by the time my order processes they ran out of stock. It said they had it in stock the day I bought it but I guess it didn't update in time. Ohwell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also when did the 780 come out??????? Why haven't I heard of this XD


Bad luck for your order









The GTX 780 is out since 2 days, here are some reviews: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393783/various-gtx-780-reviews


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Bad luck for your order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 780 is out since 2 days, here are some reviews: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393783/various-gtx-780-reviews


Yah I saw them announce the 780 the other day but i didn't really read the article. I didn't think that you could buy it that day! It looks nice though.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> Poop. So I ordered my 350D from NCIX US 2 days ago but I guess that by the time my order processes they ran out of stock. It said they had it in stock the day I bought it but I guess it didn't update in time. Ohwell


NEVERMIND. I guess NCIX was just slow at sending me out an email letting me know that they shipped it yesterday XD (I guess I'm to impatient). Can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## theonedub

Finished mine last night. Have to buy a sleeved 6pin cable since I had two sleeved 8pins for my Lightning before.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Finished mine last night. Have to buy a sleeved 6pin cable since I had two sleeved 8pins for my Lightning before.


Nice! I like the NZXT fan in the front and the Corsair fan in the rear XD I personally need everything to match so that would make me go crazy


----------



## theonedub

Thanks!

I did try putting the other SP120 (High Performance) I have in the front, but the fan header available at that location is not controllable (it seems) from the BIOS and @ 100% that fan is stupid loud. The step down resistor gets very hot when used with the SP120, too so I am not going to use it.


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Finished mine last night. Have to buy a sleeved 6pin cable since I had two sleeved 8pins for my Lightning before.


Nice build! How did you like building in the 350D?
Also, does the SSD caddy actually latch on to the hard drive cage, or did you tape/place it there another way? I didn't even think to check if I could move it down there.


----------



## Shurk

Howdy gents, managed to finish my build as well. Here's a few pics of the finished product.


----------



## theonedub

^ Looks very organized, good work. Wonder if you could replace the green on the PSU with red- either paint or vinyl to match.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murky44*
> 
> Nice build! How did you like building in the 350D?
> Also, does the SSD caddy actually latch on to the hard drive cage, or did you tape/place it there another way? I didn't even think to check if I could move it down there.


It mounts down there as well with the same latching mech as it uses if mounted above. Its also modular. There are 3 or 4 SSD mounts that stack together onto the base (that has the latch), you can remove or even add more of these 2.5" cages depending on your build. I removed all but the one I needed for my SSD.

The 350D builds like you expect any other Corsair case would. I've built in many Obsidians and Carbides, and the only thing that is really different is how the front fascia is removed on the 350D. It is screwed in and latches- something I haven't seen on their cases before. Other than that- no surprises.


----------



## amtbr

Can anyone confirm whether all the fans are PWM? Also, can you mount two 140mm fans in the front?


----------



## mritschris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether all the fans are PWM? Also, can you mount two 140mm fans in the front?


Not sure about PWM fans but yes you can mount two 140mm fans in the front.


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mritschris*
> 
> Not sure about PWM fans but yes you can mount two 140mm fans in the front.


I was having a hard time putting (2) 140s in the front. Are you sure? (The fans I was using were not traditional shaped squares).

And the fans are 3pin, not PWM.


----------



## Shurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether all the fans are PWM? Also, can you mount two 140mm fans in the front?


Just a thought-if you plan on using an h100i you could connect all your fans to the heatsink via the corsair link and control your rpms that way. I have all my fans connected through link and it works pretty smooth-not sure what your intentions are with your fans though.
Cheers


----------



## Shurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> I was having a hard time putting (2) 140s in the front. Are you sure? (The fans I was using were not traditional shaped squares).
> 
> And the fans are 3pin, not PWM.


I think somebody said in an earlier post that they needed to remove something in order to fit 2 140's. However, I believe 2 Corsair 140's should fit without having to remove anything. Could use further clarification on this from someone.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurk*
> 
> Just a thought-if you plan on using an h100i you could connect all your fans to the heatsink via the corsair link and control your rpms that way. I have all my fans connected through link and it works pretty smooth-not sure what your intentions are with your fans though.
> Cheers


Hmm, interesting. I was thinking of getting a H110 since I didn't want to deal with all the cables included in the H100i, but this sounds like an alternative...I wounder if I could flip my NZXT fan controller around to have the fan controller in the 5.25 bay but facing inside the case so I didn't have to mess with the exterior aesthetic of the case.


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurk*
> 
> I think somebody said in an earlier post that they needed to remove something in order to fit 2 140's. However, I believe 2 Corsair 140's should fit without having to remove anything. Could use further clarification on this from someone.


obviously 2 140's are a little tight in the front but it's not impossible, i have 2 140's in the front of mine, it takes a little finagling to get the 140 in the front anyway, and to line it up with the mounting holes


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> obviously 2 140's are a little tight in the front but it's not impossible, i have 2 140's in the front of mine, it takes a little finagling to get the 140 in the front anyway, and to line it up with the mounting holes


Do you find it necessary? I was wondering if it even helps that much since it seems like the single 140 has a pretty unimpeded flow path through the case.


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Do you find it necessary? I was wondering if it even helps that much since it seems like the single 140 has a pretty unimpeded flow path through the case.


well i mean if you have places for fans why not fill them? haha


----------



## amtbr

FYI,

Newegg has these in stock now.

They are selling the non-windowed version for $70 after rebate, no rebate for the windowed version however.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139020


----------



## Pupuw

Mine was shipped today!
Can't wait


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> FYI,
> 
> Newegg has these in stock now.
> 
> They are selling the non-windowed version for $70 after rebate, no rebate for the windowed version however.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139020


I guess the non-windowed version isn't selling well.

Damn...I told myself I wouldn't buy this case b/c I already have my FT03 but that rebate makes it awfully tempting!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> FYI,
> 
> Newegg has these in stock now.
> 
> They are selling the non-windowed version for $70 after rebate, no rebate for the windowed version however.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139020


That $50 Newegg gift credit I have just about exploded on fire....I used an entire extinguisher to put it out.....close call!

If only it didn't have a MIR I would have ordered it...


----------



## iceman595




----------



## iceman595

not sure why it rotated like that, but i did post from my phone, but you can see there are a couple mm in between a 120 mm noctua sff fan and the optical in the top drive bay

(right click view original and you should be able to see it how it is)


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*


just a couple pics of my system now

obviously its in the build up stage

p8z77-m matx
i3
650ti boost
8gb xms 1333
600w thermaltake psu
128pro ssd
1tb velociraptor

got a 760 corsair psu on the way for whenever i do the x79 route with 3930
still deciding on gpu (670,680 or 770)
32gb 1600+ ram
100i or 110


----------



## Born For TDM

Just ordered my 350D, may do a build log


----------



## Quesoblanco

mine is OTW from newegg! so stoked!

I just need another 670 for sli and my build is complete!!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

For those wondering, the front has standard fan mounts for a center mounted 140mm, two 120mm, or two 140mm with standard 140mm and 120mm fan spacings.
The "weirder" spaced 140s (like 140s with 120mm spaced holes) may or may not fit, we didn't test them.


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> For those wondering, the front has standard fan mounts for a center mounted 140mm, two 120mm, or two 140mm with standard 140mm and 120mm fan spacings.
> The "weirder" spaced 140s (like 140s with 120mm spaced holes) may or may not fit, we didn't test them.


thank you for clearing that up


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> For those wondering, the front has standard fan mounts for a center mounted 140mm, two 120mm, or two 140mm with standard 140mm and 120mm fan spacings.
> The "weirder" spaced 140s (like 140s with 120mm spaced holes) may or may not fit, we didn't test them.


That is actually handy information to have. Thanks!


----------



## JMatzelle303

Do they make any dust covers for usb 3.0 to get rid of the front blue


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> For those wondering, the front has standard fan mounts for a center mounted 140mm, two 120mm, or two 140mm with standard 140mm and 120mm fan spacings.
> The "weirder" spaced 140s (like 140s with 120mm spaced holes) may or may not fit, we didn't test them.


I ordered 2 140mm cougars for the front. do you think theyll fit?


----------



## Mister Gutsy

So all the parts for my build came in today!!! ... EXCEPT for the case!!!







Turns out my case and the Thermal paste both shipped today instead of last Thursday/Friday when they were claimed to be shipped.

Either way, It felt like christmas again with 3 boxes of stuff stacked up in my house







I'm not sure if ill do a build-log because this is my first build and IDK if it would be very interesting... But I will post picks when I'm done! Can't wait till Friday when everything comes in! (hopefully)


----------



## rocketraid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> I ordered 2 140mm cougars for the front. do you think theyll fit?


If it has standard 140mm spacings they will fit just fine.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> So all the parts for my build came in today!!! ... EXCEPT for the case!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out my case and the Thermal paste both shipped today instead of last Thursday/Friday when they were claimed to be shipped.
> 
> Either way, It felt like christmas again with 3 boxes of stuff stacked up in my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if ill do a build-log because this is my first build and IDK if it would be very interesting... But I will post picks when I'm done! Can't wait till Friday when everything comes in! (hopefully)


I don't care if this is your first build make a build log.


----------



## N10248

Mine arrived, now to order some stuff to put in it...


----------



## JMatzelle303

Are you going to wait till new matx comes out?


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Are you going to wait till new matx comes out?


No, I will be putting a maximus V gene (which i'm about to order) in it and moving the rest over from my prodigy into it but with corsair fans instead of the wobbly noisy xigmatek ones.

Already got a set of PWM SP120s backordered from amazon for the H60, and will use the nice red cable extensions I used in my old 650D (see below)


----------



## JMatzelle303

Nice cant wait to see pics I am waiting to get VI Gene and i7 4770K and everything


----------



## leighteam

Just a heads up: I have the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z and it is NOT possible to fit a 240mm rad on top with 120mm fans under normal conditions because of the CPU power plug. However, it is possible if you offset the radiator more to the left (if you are looking at the case from the front) to allow clearance for the CPU plug. There will be about a half of inch of space that is uncovered, if you are worried about dust seeping in.... It works though. I'm just stubborn and I don't want to put a 240mm up front because I like the drive bays and SSD cages.


----------



## Shurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N10248*
> 
> No, I will be putting a maximus V gene (which i'm about to order) in it and moving the rest over from my prodigy into it but with corsair fans instead of the wobbly noisy xigmatek ones.
> 
> Already got a set of PWM SP120s backordered from amazon for the H60, and will use the nice red cable extensions I used in my old 650D (see below)


Put the Maximus V Gene in mine-love it.


----------



## sheltem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> FYI,
> 
> Newegg has these in stock now.
> 
> They are selling the non-windowed version for $70 after rebate, no rebate for the windowed version however.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139020


Thanks! I ordered it. I was really torn between the SG10 and 350D, but the $70 AR price and SG10's slow availability tipped me towards Corsair.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Mine was delivered yesterday from NCIX.
> 
> Its only a bit bigger than my PS07, this is NOT a huge case. I was surprised as I thought it was actually going to be bigger than it is.


I just got mine too and it's much smaller than I expected. Coming from a fairly similar case (fractal Arc Mini) it was quite the surprise.

It's also much lighter than the fractal.


----------



## gwoody

The 350D is an amazing case. I just finished putting everything together and it couldn't have been easier (my first pc build so I don't have anything to compare it to, but being my first rig assembly it went smooth/quick and a lot easier than expected.

What I put into the Corsair 350D
MOBO: Asus Maximus V Gene
CPU: I5 3570K
GPU: Asus 660ti
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum ([email protected])
POWER: Corsair HX 750
Cooling: front - Corsair H100i (push/pull with four SP120 fans)...top - two corsair AF140 fans.....rear - one corsair AF120 fan
SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 240gb

From my experience with the assembly -
Pros:
--Spacious, for a mATX case this has plenty of room to work with. Both top and front can mount 240mm rad (I mounted H100i in front of case push/pull), plenty of space behind motherboard to route and manage cables. You can fit a lot into the 350D without it looking or feeling crammed inside.
-- Dust filters front and bottom
-- Removable drive bays
-- Sleek, elegant, simple but sexy look with Obsidian build quality.
-- Large window side panel, it's a beautiful thing showing off all your hardware inside.

Cons:
Not really much wrong with the case in my experience although I do kind of wish there was a top panel similar to the 550d that could be put on when pc is off to reduce dust a bit and give it a little better look since this baby is sitting on my desk.

Some bad images that don't do the case justice but here is my finished build


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chrit

Can you install an ODD with the top-mounted fans?

I'll be mounting the radiator in the front, too - Because I want to use an ODD in the top bay.


----------



## iceman595

You can install it in the top bay and still have a couple mm clear of the fans


----------



## BrownMcSauce

Supp guys,

First post! I just completed my 350D-3570k setup today. I had a Coolermaster XB and was tired of all the space it took in my office so I sold both case and motherboard (z77x-ud5h) and replaced it with a 350D and a G1 M3. Swapped everything in the new case and everything is okay so far except I have a core 7-8 degrees cooler than the rest. I've purchase a GENE at first but returned it after I discovered I could fit everything on a M3 (2 gpus + audio card).

Here it goes:

3570K+H100i
G1 Sniper M3 + Ballistx Ram
(2) Asus 7870 Direct Cu
Xonar DSG
Vertex2 120gb
Seagate ES 1TGB
Corsair TX850W

I've been mining for 20 minutes now and my gpus are at 84-82 degrees with the AC blasting in the house. The air coming out of the top is a little bit hot and it's affecting the cooling performance of the rad. My cpu is running a little hot @77-77-75-69* with Prime95 and GUIMiner running in the background.

* Dammit, I hate seating heat sinks....

The back panel was a little bit difficult to close. My TX850 is not modular so I had to tuck everything in a corner. Take a look:




Temps (Corsair app not installed yet)

GUIMiner+Prime97
CPU 77-77-75-79
GPU 84-82

GUIMiner alone
CPU 41-41-41-41
GPU 84-82

Prime95 alone
CPU 68-67-69-62
GPU 28-0


----------



## Mister Gutsy

So I got all my stuff and I've been putting together my build and then I realized that I bought 3pin SP120 fans and a 3pin AF120 fan instead of the 4pin PMW versions.... -.-

Idk if I should return them because I don't want to go through the hassle of returning them to amazon but at the same time idk if they are even useful.
would 3pin fans work fine or will they just be on full blast the entire time (I don't want to get a fan controller). Also do 3pin fans work with the H100i connectors for the corsair link (the connectors are for 4pin fans but you can plug in 3pins without the PMW control)?

I dont have any pictures yet because the only camera I have at the moment (iPhone) doesn't do the case justice (basically it looks a lot worse than it is).


----------



## theonedub

3pin fans will be fine- control them through your MB bios or with the inline resistors that came with the fans.

If you can't get the noise/speed profile you are looking for, go ahead and return them to Amazon. Amazon returns are hassle free and don't cost you a penny- just your time.

The OG H100 used 3pin fans, so I assume the H100i can do it, too. Easiest way is to check for yourself.


----------



## vas flam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrownMcSauce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN. That is one nice looking tree fiddy


----------



## vas flam

doh


----------



## sammkv

god, this case is so damn sexy!


----------



## Panther Al

Got the expensive bits in, and put in a few parts to get them out of the way and to sort out how I want to do things, and now awaiting MDPC to start on my cables - not to mention modding the two GPU's to look how I want.

All is gonna be air, except for a H100i.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> 3pin fans will be fine- control them through your MB bios or with the inline resistors that came with the fans.
> 
> If you can't get the noise/speed profile you are looking for, go ahead and return them to Amazon. Amazon returns are hassle free and don't cost you a penny- just your time.
> 
> The OG H100 used 3pin fans, so I assume the H100i can do it, too. Easiest way is to check for yourself.


well there are no AF120's that are PWM so I'll just replace the two SP120's that I was going to use on my radiator. that way they can be connected to the H100i with corsair link









I guess my build will have to wait till tuesday when they get in XD. Also I have a friend that has two 1.5 tb HDD he was looking to get rid of so I might take those off of his hands within the next week or so.

I cant wait till my build is done though!


----------



## Shurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> well there are no AF120's that are PWM so I'll just replace the two SP120's that I was going to use on my radiator. that way they can be connected to the H100i with corsair link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my build will have to wait till tuesday when they get in XD. Also I have a friend that has two 1.5 tb HDD he was looking to get rid of so I might take those off of his hands within the next week or so.
> 
> I cant wait till my build is done though!


I control my 3 pin AF and SP fans through Corsair Link, it's a breeze. I wouldn't bother with 4 pin unless you're concerned with every bit of energy you use. (PWM fans typically require less power to spin in comparison to 3 pin.)
You can check out my build if you want to see all of them connected via Link in my 350D
-
Cheers


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Got the expensive bits in, and put in a few parts to get them out of the way and to sort out how I want to do things, and now awaiting MDPC to start on my cables - not to mention modding the two GPU's to look how I want.
> 
> All is gonna be air, except for a H100i.


Holy crapazoos! I just realized that those are 2 Titans XD What are you planning to do with two??? (Hint: give one to me)


----------



## Panther Al

Heh, sorry mate, but afraid I'll skip on that. Went with two less for absolute need, than a case where I want a solution that is going to be top notch for as long as possible. I would of went with one and got the second later, but there is some interesting mods that require the cards to be torn apart to pull off, and this way I can do both at the same time and ensure they match.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Got the expensive bits in, and put in a few parts to get them out of the way and to sort out how I want to do things, and now awaiting MDPC to start on my cables - not to mention modding the two GPU's to look how I want.
> 
> All is gonna be air, except for a H100i.


It's another great build based on 350D.
The Black-Red color combo looks awesome, man!


----------



## Quesoblanco

one of my lights is out where the power switch is


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Got the expensive bits in, and put in a few parts to get them out of the way and to sort out how I want to do things, and now awaiting MDPC to start on my cables - not to mention modding the two GPU's to look how I want.
> 
> All is gonna be air, except for a H100i.


Is there enough clearance for a push/pull config with the H100i? The 4/8 pin power connector on the top of that rampage shouldn't interfere with a rad mounted on top?


----------



## Shurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> Is there enough clearance for a push/pull config with the H100i? The 4/8 pin power connector on the top of that rampage shouldn't interfere with a rad mounted on top?


There's space in the front for a push pull but I think you'd be pretty hard pressed for space on the top. Somebody already did a front mounted push pull on this thread you could probably check out.

edit: Now that I look at Panthers build maybe there is enough room? There is quite a bit of clearance up there...


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shurk*
> 
> Howdy gents,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> managed to finish my build as well. Here's a few pics of the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *N10248*
> 
> Mine arrived, now to order some stuff to put in it...
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> url=http://n10248.info/corsair/corsair_350d_01.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Whoa, Déjà vu! 350D looks exactly like 200/300R case! its a REGULAR!? I knew it isn't a real mATX case category like Cooler Master, SliverStone tek, Factual Design.


----------



## mavere

I think Corsair put in those 5.25" bays to broaden its market by maybe 5%. However, it looks like they just get in the way of the other 95%...


----------



## Born For TDM

Mine just arrived the other day







will be finishing up the build this friday when the Ram + GPU arrive. I can only find 2 things wrong with this case (I love the case honestly my favorite case) there is no grommet or hole below the MB (My PSU covers a hole and i assume everyone's PSU will cover that) and the Two 5.25" bays. I honestly dont know anyone who still uses a CD drive or anything. They all have cheap $10 external drives for the rare chance that they actually need to use a CD. Everything can either be done digitally now or with USB's.


----------



## Panther Al

As far as I can see, push/pull is out for the top for a H100, but to be fair, I don't think that is really needed with the rad that it comes with, as to the 3.5" drive bays Mavere is worried about, don't, it's secured by 6 screws that take about a minute to undo, and its gone out of the way as you can see I the pics. A far as scheme goes, have a build log going that goes into more details with what I am planning, and parts of it is rather ambitious.


----------



## mojojj31

I've had the case for about 2 weeks, but was waiting on some new watercooling parts. I still need to get a 30mm thick dual rad for the top, so for now i'm improvising =).


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojojj31*
> 
> I've had the case for about 2 weeks, but was waiting on some new watercooling parts. I still need to get a 30mm thick dual rad for the top, so for now i'm improvising =).


Why didnt u get a bigger radiator at the top? Just curious. Like a 240mm.


----------



## mojojj31

Uhh.... that's what I said I was going to do.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojojj31*
> 
> Uhh.... that's what I said I was going to do.


sorry i just saw the pictures hahahaha


----------



## amtbr

Does anyone know if the front 140mm fan is just an OEM AF140? Debating whether to order the AF140 twin pack or just singular...thanks


----------



## xhaloedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Does anyone know if the front 140mm fan is just an OEM AF140? Debating whether to order the AF140 twin pack or just singular...thanks


The case comes with the cheap version of the AF140 so I would recommend getting the two pack of the quiet edition AF140s


----------



## Quesoblanco

I got 2 cougar 140s much cheaper. They are super quiet and built strong!


----------



## rocketraid

For front intake look at the Silverstone AP122:

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Penetrator-Channeling-120x120x25mm-AP122/dp/B009A2N49I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370231621&sr=8-1&keywords=Silverstone+AP122

Great fans for pushing air into a case, very quiet too.


----------



## Fallacy

hey guys im planning on getting this case to scale down my pc so i can take it to college. what fans/cpu cooling would you suggest I buy with it? Im not sure of the exact sizes of the case, but it's definitely smaller than my 600T









all help is appreciated,

Fallacy


----------



## Panther Al

Well, as is, you can put a 120 in the back, a pair of either 120's or 140's in the roof as well as the front. As far as cooling, you shouldn't have an issue with any of the Corsair WC setups, but you are only going to be able to do push/pull in the front.

Rad wise, a 120 or 240 can go up front, a 120, 140, 240, and 280 tops can go up top, but remember you only have about 55mm up there clear of the Motherboard. With the drive cages removed, you have a compartment where you can place a pair of fans, and then 125mm till you hit the board: but I would say only 100mm since you need room for the SATA cables to plug into the board itself. On the bottom of the case, you have 390mm from the mount for the power supply to fan cage up front with 110mm from bottom to lower edge of the Motherboard, so subtract the length of your PSU and cables, and that will give you your floor room for pumps and the like. For the rear fan, with Corsair Dominator GT RAM in my motherboard, I have 60mm of room between the back wall and the RAM heat sinks. From the CPU to the side panel, I am getting 160mm of space for those using large air coolers.

All this is assuming two things:

All the drive cages are out, (Takes about a minute to do both, and is non-destructive) and in my case, the Mobo is a Rampage IV Gene.


----------



## Fallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well, as is, you can put a 120 in the back, a pair of either 120's or 140's in the roof as well as the front. As far as cooling, you shouldn't have an issue with any of the Corsair WC setups, but you are only going to be able to do push/pull in the front.
> 
> Rad wise, a 120 or 240 can go up front, a 120, 140, 240, and 280 tops can go up top, but remember you only have about 55mm up there clear of the Motherboard. With the drive cages removed, you have a compartment where you can place a pair of fans, and then 125mm till you hit the board: but I would say only 100mm since you need room for the SATA cables to plug into the board itself. On the bottom of the case, you have 390mm from the mount for the power supply to fan cage up front with 110mm from bottom to lower edge of the Motherboard, so subtract the length of your PSU and cables, and that will give you your floor room for pumps and the like. For the rear fan, with Corsair Dominator GT RAM in my motherboard, I have 60mm of room between the back wall and the RAM heat sinks. From the CPU to the side panel, I am getting 160mm of space for those using large air coolers.
> 
> All this is assuming two things:
> 
> All the drive cages are out, (Takes about a minute to do both, and is non-destructive) and in my case, the Mobo is a Rampage IV Gene.


okay thank you, what fans do you suggest? I have a gentle typhoon laying around but I kind of want red led fans..

I would keep it clean and replace the back 120mm fan, and also put two more 120mm fans in the front, as well as a H100i up top? Does that sound good?










edit: should I get fans for the H100i or use the stock ones?


----------



## Panther Al

That is pretty much exactly what I am doing, less the LED's.I'm going with Quiet Edition Corsair 120's, Airflow for the two in front and the one in the rear, and two Static Pressure ones for the H100. I am still debating between the two models though: I already have a H100 in box, but I am seriously considering the H100i because of the LED on the block can be set to red instead of being stuck on white in the H100's case. As to the fans, Honestly, I would replace. They are not bad: don't get me wrong, but I think you can do better with replacements in my humble opinion.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> hey guys im planning on getting this case to scale down my pc so i can take it to college. what fans/cpu cooling would you suggest I buy with it? Im not sure of the exact sizes of the case, but it's definitely smaller than my 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all help is appreciated,
> 
> Fallacy


OMG I am in the same exact situation even with the 600t lol.


----------



## theonedub

I don't know if I would buy the Quiet Edition fans- you can always slow the HP fan down, you can speed the QE up, you know?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

So tempted to get this case later this summer for my Haswell upgrade. Would be sweet to stuff a 4770k, G1 Sniper MicroATX Z87 board and a GTX780 in it. With the 4770k on custom water.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

So my build is pretty much complete... I'll post pictures when my replacement fans come in on tuesday. Yet I have a quick question.

So I replaced the H100i's stock fans with some sp120 quiet editions so should I put the 2 stock fans in the front of the case for intake or just use the case's stock 120 and 140 fans in the front? I have the H100i fans in the front right now but I'm not sure if they are better than the stock case fans since they are basically sp120s

EDIT: I have an AF120 in the back, 2 SP120s on top attached to the H100i radiator... Just need to decide what to do with the front.


----------



## sheltem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> I got 2 cougar 140s much cheaper. They are super quiet and built strong!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Does anyone know if the front 140mm fan is just an OEM AF140? Debating whether to order the AF140 twin pack or just singular...thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Does anyone know if the front 140mm fan is just an OEM AF140? Debating whether to order the AF140 twin pack or just singular...thanks


Silentpcreview seems to like the Antec Twocool 140 a lot. I ordered 2 of them from Newegg, paying $17.42 after the 2+ volume discount and a 20% case fan coupon.


----------



## dsmwookie

The top seems the most limited on radiator, so what is the best rad. we can fit there (preferably 140mm). I m looking to Xfire and 3930K waterloop and I am debating between this and the Caselabs SM5/S5.


----------



## Fallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> That is pretty much exactly what I am doing, less the LED's.I'm going with Quiet Edition Corsair 120's, Airflow for the two in front and the one in the rear, and two Static Pressure ones for the H100. I am still debating between the two models though: I already have a H100 in box, but I am seriously considering the H100i because of the LED on the block can be set to red instead of being stuck on white in the H100's case. As to the fans, Honestly, I would replace. They are not bad: don't get me wrong, but I think you can do better with replacements in my humble opinion.


what are some solid red led fans for the front and back? I've never bought any before. And for the static pressure for the H100i which fans do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## redshoulder

Just wondering what the screw diameter is for fitting corsair af/sp120 in front?, The screws supplied with fans are too thick.


----------



## Panther Al

As to what fans are best, thats really one of those questions where the best answer is, "It depends." For me, I am using the ones I am for as much looks as performance. So your best bet is to look about, and see what is the trend.

Redshoulder, I'll take a look when I get home and let you know, I do know that the case does come with different screws for those fans.


----------



## pez

I'm sad Scythe discontinued the old S-Flex line. The new one is lackluster in comparison. My S-Flex's are still going strong for their 3rd or 4th year now.


----------



## N10248

Yay...










No case fans at all yet, waiting for some corsair ones to arrive

I took step by step pics as i was building it , but will be including them in a youtube video once the last few bits are in.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Just wondering what the screw diameter is for fitting corsair af/sp120 in front?, The screws supplied with fans are too thick.


Just use the long screws that were holding in the 140 fan. The case comes with 4 more extras in a plastic bag so you should have 8 of them.


----------



## redshoulder

Yes, these screws fit.


----------



## Anoxy

Just ordered this case and parts for a hackintosh build! Everything should be here Friday, so I'll have the weekend to tinker


----------



## Anoxy

This thread isn't very active, but maybe one of you can answer a question for me:

I haven't seen photos of the media bays in use. Can I fit a DVD drive and Fan controller in this case?


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> This thread isn't very active, but maybe one of you can answer a question for me:
> 
> I haven't seen photos of the media bays in use. Can I fit a DVD drive and Fan controller in this case?


I posted a picture of a DVD drive in the top bay a couple pages back. It can fit them but it doesn't look very good :/

Also if you have a radiator on top then you can't fit anything in the top bay.


Google is your friend


----------



## Anoxy

I could have sworn I scoured google to no avail!

Thanks for the pic my friend. I'm planning to have an H100i in there, so I'm guessing I won't be able to use the top bay? However, my fan controller is a bitfenix recon, which doesn't take up the entire bay....think it might fit?


----------



## xhaloedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I could have sworn I scoured google to no avail!
> 
> Thanks for the pic my friend. I'm planning to have an H100i in there, so I'm guessing I won't be able to use the top bay? However, my fan controller is a bitfenix recon, which doesn't take up the entire bay....think it might fit?


I don't see why not, I don't think the heat sinks on it would interfere.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I could have sworn I scoured google to no avail!
> 
> Thanks for the pic my friend. I'm planning to have an H100i in there, so I'm guessing I won't be able to use the top bay? However, my fan controller is a bitfenix recon, which doesn't take up the entire bay....think it might fit?


Not completely sure. When I'm at work right now but when I get home I can take a picture and measure the space for you cause I have an H100i as well. The other option it to put the H100i in the front.


----------



## ZombieJon

Will be picking up my computer later today.


----------



## Fallacy

hey guys what red led 120mm fans would look good in this case? just the sickleflow ones or something else? thanks







and Ive never used an H100i before, should i put led fans on that too?


----------



## Anoxy

Depends how riced out you wanna go


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I could have sworn I scoured google to no avail!
> 
> Thanks for the pic my friend. I'm planning to have an H100i in there, so I'm guessing I won't be able to use the top bay? However, my fan controller is a bitfenix recon, which doesn't take up the entire bay....think it might fit?


Sorry, I couldn't get any good pictures but the H100i only takes up about an inch or so of the drive bay. It looks like your fan controller would fit but my only concern would be the brackets on the side of the fan controller that hold it in place. The front panel doesn't look like it takes up a lot of space but i cant tell if those side brackets that slide into the bay are full sized or only half. I don't want to be the one that gets blamed if you buy them and they don't fit so I'm going to say that I have no clue. Your decision







(sorry)

EDIT: These are the dimensions: 5.59" x 2.64" x 1.69" and I posted a picture of the side so it looks like it should fit with the H100i.


----------



## Anoxy

Thanks a ton for doing that man! I've already ordered all of my parts through Amazon, and I already own the Recon fan controller. Since Amazon has free returns, I'm not too worried if it ends up not working out though.


----------



## Born For TDM

Does anyone know an Email that i can contact corsair customer support at to cancel an order that is still pending? Sorry for the off topic, but i cant find a customer service Email ANYWHERE on their website.


----------



## Anoxy

That's annoying. Dd you try either of these numbers? (listed on their site)

+1 510-657-8747
Toll Free: +1 888-222-4346


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That's annoying. Dd you try either of these numbers? (listed on their site)
> 
> +1 510-657-8747
> Toll Free: +1 888-222-4346


Yeah haha, thanks. Just got my order canceled. Ended up getting my 350d via Amazon because they got it here in one day and corsair didn't even have it processed yet so i luckily just got it closed before they shipped it out. Will upload pics of my build later just waiting on my h100i which should be here any hour


----------



## ZombieJon

So, I can confirm that the dual 140mm DEMci filter fits on the 350D. No need to get the 650D filter from FrozenCPU.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Yeah haha, thanks. Just got my order canceled. Ended up getting my 350d via Amazon because they got it here in one day and corsair didn't even have it processed yet so i luckily just got it closed before they shipped it out. Will upload pics of my build later just waiting on my h100i which should be here any hour


Glad you got it sorted. Amazon is the only place I order from...great system they have going +free 2-day Prime shipping









However, I decided to go with an ATX case (Fractal Arc Midi R2) because I want to build a hackintosh and the only fully compatible mATX mobos are pretty sub-par. I'm really sad because the 350D is so _perfect_, but such is life.


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Glad you got it sorted. Amazon is the only place I order from...great system they have going +free 2-day Prime shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I decided to go with an ATX case (Fractal Arc Midi R2) because I want to build a hackintosh and the only fully compatible mATX mobos are pretty sub-par. I'm really sad because the 350D is so _perfect_, but such is life.


Gotta love that prime







. Im a huge fan of fractal & corsair, this case was just to hard to pass up though so here i am building a whole new matx beast







.

So if i want to go for Positive pressure inside the 350d, but im using an h100i CPU cooler. Is it possible? I mount 2 140's in the front pannel, but other than that i would have 2 120's up top pushing via the h100i and the 120 exhaust fan in the back; 2 140's Vs. 3 120's... Any suggestions/ideas?


----------



## rocketraid

Maybe you can get a 120mm filter and reverse the back fan to intake? Then your H100i gets the cool air from the outside. Not sure if a blower type GPU will affect it though.


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Gotta love that prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im a huge fan of fractal & corsair, this case was just to hard to pass up though so here i am building a whole new matx beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So if i want to go for Positive pressure inside the 350d, but im using an h100i CPU cooler. Is it possible? I mount 2 140's in the front pannel, but other than that i would have 2 120's up top pushing via the h100i and the 120 exhaust fan in the back; 2 140's Vs. 3 120's... Any suggestions/ideas?


I was planning on doing 2x 140mm intake on the front, 2x 120mm pull exhaust on top, and 120 intake in the rear.
That however would require some sort of a filter for the intake on the back.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Here's some quick pics of my build. Finally finished it! I went for a green theme cause I like green, it matches my Headset (Razer Kraken Pro), and I don't see a lot of green builds (mostly Red then white or blue).

 

I painted the rings that came with the SP120s and AF120 to match the build. The power supply doesn't match which is a bummer but I got it for a good price and it doesn't throw the case off that much. If It becomes a problem I can always just sleeve the front part of it in black.

I think that I did okay with cable management. My PSU isn't modular so it was a pain but after a couple hours I got everything tucked away. I didn't take any pictures though :/
the only wires that bug me are the SATA cable that I can probably tuck away, the fan cable at the bottom right of the case, and all the wires that came with the H100i. I really like the H100is LED though. I couldn't get any good pictures of it but I set it to glow green.

Before I had the SP120 Quite editions on the H100i I had the stock and I was amazed at the switch. When I first started up the system with the new SP120 quite editions I thought they were broken cause I couldn't hear them! Even at Max I cant hear them that much. The loudest part of my system would be the GTX 670 FTW. I cant hear it with my headphones on but when I take them off its super loud XD

*For specs:*
Intel i5-3570k (no overclock... yet)
EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2gb
Corsair Vengence 8gb DDR3 1600mhz
Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3
Corsair H100i Water Cooler
Windows 7 Home Edition (Cause screw Windows 8)
Thermaltake TR2 TR-700 700w PSU
Corsair AF120 Fan (x1) & Corsair SP120 PWM Fan (x2) the stock

So far I am loving the case (I have the windowed... just realized I didn't take any wideshot pictures....) but one thing that annoys me is that my headset doesn't work with the front panel ports









Maybe its my motherboard but I just ended up using the audio parts in the back I/O panel which work just as well I guess.

I kinda wrote a lot but I guess that's just because I am proud of my first build XD I love the pictures of other peoples builds and I cant wait to see what others do with the case as well!


----------



## Anoxy

That's a damn nice first build Gutsy!

Are the stock H100i fans really that bad? My budget just keeps expanding :S


----------



## Mister Gutsy

They aren't that bad, I just didn't know how quite it could be with the quite edition SP120s









But even if I kept the stock fans on it wouldn't matter cause my Graphics Card fan would over power them :/
The 670 FTW fan is pretty loud but its the only loud part of my computer and with headphones on I don't notice it.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Gotta love that prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im a huge fan of fractal & corsair, this case was just to hard to pass up though so here i am building a whole new matx beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So if i want to go for Positive pressure inside the 350d, but im using an h100i CPU cooler. Is it possible? I mount 2 140's in the front pannel, but other than that i would have 2 120's up top pushing via the h100i and the 120 exhaust fan in the back; 2 140's Vs. 3 120's... Any suggestions/ideas?


You might want to check out the 650d thread. There's been a bunch of builds using the options below.

Option 1
Front 2x140mm intake
Top 2x120mm exhaust
Back 1x120mm intake
Con - Back intake may pull hot GPU air back in for cooling CPU.

Option 2
Front 2x140mm intake
Top 2x120mm intake
Back 1x120mm exhaust
Con - may get whistling noise out back. Need top filter. 140mm will need to be powerful to help drive air to the back.

As a side note - finished building with the parts I had on hand. Will probably upgrade sometime over the next year. Spent all last night getting the software I want on it and copying over files from my laptop.


----------



## Panther Al

Nice looking build there - you are right, not a lot of Green Builds out there, so it is nice and refreshing.


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> Here's some quick pics of my build. Finally finished it! I went for a green theme cause I like green, it matches my Headset (Razer Kraken Pro), and I don't see a lot of green builds (mostly Red then white or blue).


I think the green looks nice.
Hows the audio sound? You have any flac?


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATF_MegaMan*
> 
> I think the green looks nice.
> Hows the audio sound? You have any flac?


The audios in games is great but there is always a constant fuzzy/static sound. Its not very loud and when watching a movie or playing a game you cant hear it but once it gets quite you can :/ kind of annoying.


----------



## Pupuw

Now that's a good looking rig Gutsy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That's a damn nice first build Gutsy!
> 
> Are the stock H100i fans really that bad? My budget just keeps expanding :S


The stock H100i fans are the equivalent of corsair sp120 performance edition but without the colored plastic ring, so they are good fans!
The only downside of these fans is that they are loud at max speed, but you can set the speed profile to silent with the corsair link software.
If you want approximately the same cooling performance as stock fans and also want silence you will need to do push-pull with SP120 quiet.... that's what I'm doing


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That's a damn nice first build Gutsy!
> 
> Are the stock H100i fans really that bad? My budget just keeps expanding :S


The stock H100i Fans are Corsair SP Quiet editions but with no colored rings. Purely aesthetics i believe.

EDIT:Just realized the post before me just said this ^ LOL


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> The audios in games is great but there is always a constant fuzzy/static sound. Its not very loud and when watching a movie or playing a game you cant hear it but once it gets quite you can :/ kind of annoying.


The HD audio cable made a slight static or feedback. At least when I used it in my build. Also have u tried using the amped port on the mobo? its the darker/olive green on the motherboard. Try plugging your headphones directly into it. If you look at it from the back its the bottom left one.


----------



## Born For TDM

I was looking at the dust filter below, so that I can make my 120mm rear fan an intake. Any complaints with that specific one? Do you guys know of any better filter?
http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-FF122-Filter-Cooling/dp/B006RD0U54/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1370619389&sr=1-3&keywords=120mm+dust+filter


----------



## AsanteSoul

what did you use to get the fans green? I want to do something similar but avoid using anything that may damage the rings ... thanks in advance


----------



## Born For TDM

Just finished my new build


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> what did you use to get the fans green? I want to do something similar but avoid using anything that may damage the rings ... thanks in advance


Those are corsair air series fans that he used, you can find them here:
http://www.corsair.com/us/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-fans.html


----------



## AsanteSoul

Yeah ..I know what fans are used..I have them...I would just like to what was used to get them green..hopefully that doesn't come off as rude...


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Yeah ..I know what fans are used..I have them...I would just like to what was used to get them green..hopefully that doesn't come off as rude...


Haha no my fault, I dont own them for some odd reason i thought they came with a green ring :S. My bad

Edit:Now that i look back to what i replied too i feel silly. Haven't slept in a while LOL.


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> The audios in games is great but there is always a constant fuzzy/static sound. Its not very loud and when watching a movie or playing a game you cant hear it but once it gets quite you can :/ kind of annoying.


Did you use the front ports on your case or the back headphone jack?


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> The HD audio cable made a slight static or feedback. At least when I used it in my build. Also have u tried using the amped port on the mobo? its the darker/olive green on the motherboard. Try plugging your headphones directly into it. If you look at it from the back its the bottom left one.


Yah I am currently using that port. The front ports don't work for the mic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> what did you use to get the fans green? I want to do something similar but avoid using anything that may damage the rings ... thanks in advance


I just went to my local OSH and got green plastic spray paint. I probably could have done a better job painting them but I just plopped them onto cardboard and sprayed 2 coats. You aren't supposed to spray paint on cardboard because of dust and so on but I didn't really notice anything bad in my paint job plus they are attached to the fans so you don't see them completely. If you want to paint yours I would recommend using plastic spray paint and painting the white rings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATF_MegaMan*
> 
> Did you use the front ports on your case or the back headphone jack?


I use the headphone jack in the back of the mobo because the front panel ones don't work very well.


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> Yah I am currently using that port. The front ports don't work for the mic.
> I just went to my local OSH and got green plastic spray paint. I probably could have done a better job painting them but I just plopped them onto cardboard and sprayed 2 coats. You aren't supposed to spray paint on cardboard because of dust and so on but I didn't really notice anything bad in my paint job plus they are attached to the fans so you don't see them completely. If you want to paint yours I would recommend using plastic spray paint and painting the white rings.
> I use the headphone jack in the back of the mobo because the front panel ones don't work very well.


Your still getting noise and static from the back port?


----------



## hehenri

Got mine finally


----------



## Shurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hehenri*
> 
> Got mine finally


Nice build! I see you suffer from graphic card sag as well =( I hate that.


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hehenri*
> 
> Got mine finally


Wow that is a lot of sag :X

What did you do to your HDD cage?


----------



## Anoxy

If there's anyone in the Portland area looking to get this case, I have a brand new un-opened one that I'd rather sell locally than pay for return shipping.

Decided to go ATX instead.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATF_MegaMan*
> 
> Your still getting noise and static from the back port?


Yep


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> Yep


That sucks considering all the audio stuff they put into it, wonder if this is a common problem.


----------



## hehenri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Wow that is a lot of sag :X
> 
> What did you do to your HDD cage?


Yeah it is, got to do something for it









And I replaced HDD cage with Scythe Himuro


----------



## blackend

I just bought 3,the third one coming soon


----------



## blackend




----------



## blackend




----------



## blackend




----------



## hehenri

Some fix for the graphic card sag..

Piece of paracord and it's fine









Pictures on spoiler!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Born For TDM

Heheheh now let see what the back of your cases look like (cable management). Will upload a pic of mine in the next few days xd


----------



## Born For TDM

Quick question guys, If i want to add in another 140mm to the front (2 total) , but the only header left on my Mobo is a spare CPU fan connector, is it okay to plug it in there. The mobo doesn't have anymore chassis fan connectors?


----------



## Fallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> Here's some quick pics of my build. Finally finished it! I went for a green theme cause I like green, it matches my Headset (Razer Kraken Pro), and I don't see a lot of green builds (mostly Red then white or blue).
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the rings that came with the SP120s and AF120 to match the build. The power supply doesn't match which is a bummer but I got it for a good price and it doesn't throw the case off that much. If It becomes a problem I can always just sleeve the front part of it in black.
> 
> I think that I did okay with cable management. My PSU isn't modular so it was a pain but after a couple hours I got everything tucked away. I didn't take any pictures though :/
> the only wires that bug me are the SATA cable that I can probably tuck away, the fan cable at the bottom right of the case, and all the wires that came with the H100i. I really like the H100is LED though. I couldn't get any good pictures of it but I set it to glow green.
> 
> Before I had the SP120 Quite editions on the H100i I had the stock and I was amazed at the switch. When I first started up the system with the new SP120 quite editions I thought they were broken cause I couldn't hear them! Even at Max I cant hear them that much. The loudest part of my system would be the GTX 670 FTW. I cant hear it with my headphones on but when I take them off its super loud XD
> 
> *For specs:*
> Intel i5-3570k (no overclock... yet)
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2gb
> Corsair Vengence 8gb DDR3 1600mhz
> Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3
> Corsair H100i Water Cooler
> Windows 7 Home Edition (Cause screw Windows 8)
> Thermaltake TR2 TR-700 700w PSU
> Corsair AF120 Fan (x1) & Corsair SP120 PWM Fan (x2) the stock
> 
> So far I am loving the case (I have the windowed... just realized I didn't take any wideshot pictures....) but one thing that annoys me is that my headset doesn't work with the front panel ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its my motherboard but I just ended up using the audio parts in the back I/O panel which work just as well I guess.
> 
> I kinda wrote a lot but I guess that's just because I am proud of my first build XD I love the pictures of other peoples builds and I cant wait to see what others do with the case as well!


nice! where did you get those colored sleeved cables?


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> nice! where did you get those colored sleeved cables?


I got them from PC Performance.com

They were pretty expensive (like $8 a cable?) but I just didn't want to have to do the sleeving myself.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Quick question guys, If i want to add in another 140mm to the front (2 total) , but the only header left on my Mobo is a spare CPU fan connector, is it okay to plug it in there. The mobo doesn't have anymore chassis fan connectors?


You should be fine. Personally, I would get a 3 pin y-splitter and hook them into the same connector. That way if your BIOS does allow for some kind of voltage regulation, you can control both.


----------



## N10248

Poo, my corsair fans arrived but one of the 140mm had a broken blade, replacement on the way though!


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> You should be fine. Personally, I would get a 3 pin y-splitter and hook them into the same connector. That way if your BIOS does allow for some kind of voltage regulation, you can control both.


I was reading around and people seem to think its bad to connect more than 1 fan to each header. Is it okay to use a y-splitter like this? Or does it only become a problem when you want to control 3-4+ fans via one header?


----------



## rocketraid

It depends on the rated spec of the motherboard. Most fan headers can do 1 A, so look at your fan specifications, if they add up to less than 1 A it should be fine.


----------



## Born For TDM

Thanks, one is a case fan from corsair and the other a case fan from cooler master so i shall try to see if i can find the specs xd


----------



## CBZ323

I just finished my watercooled build in this case:



It's an OK case but I expected a bit more. The 5.25" bays gave me trouble with the XSPC bay res but I dont know If it's XSPC or Corsair's fault.

I really wish it had some kind of dust filter or cover on the top, which is a bit too cheap for an Obsidian series case.


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> I just finished my watercooled build in this case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an OK case but I expected a bit more. The 5.25" bays gave me trouble with the XSPC bay res but I dont know If it's XSPC or Corsair's fault.
> 
> I really wish it had some kind of dust filter or cover on the top, which is a bit too cheap for an Obsidian series case.


Wow looks great! I love my case, as you said though my only gripe is with the way the top looks. My front panel connections were a bit loose when it arrived, but i fixed that up. Not sure if that was Corsair's fault or shipping or w/e, But its not an issue now. If only they allowed the 5.25 bays to be removed by screws and redid the top it would be a PERFECT case. In the end im really happy with it though, i have never seen a case that was ABSOLUTELY PERFECT. I always feel the need to change SOMETHING or another.


----------



## The Wizard

Do you think this case will be fine for h100i in push at top and a 120mm rad, for GPU, in back push as well? So air comes in from 2 af140 and out through rads.


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> The 5.25" bays gave me trouble with the XSPC bay res but I dont know If it's XSPC or Corsair's fault.


I've noticed in all corsair cases that the problem is with the lock in mechanism and you just have to take that out and just screw in whatever you want, unless it's an optical drive that fits perfect in there most of the time.


----------



## Mister Gutsy

Does anyone else notice that the dust filter on the bottom vibrates??? mine drives me nuts so I took it off.....


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Gutsy*
> 
> Does anyone else notice that the dust filter on the bottom vibrates??? mine drives me nuts so I took it off.....


No. Although having the A/C going in my room covers a lot of noise (except GPU fan at 50+%).


----------



## Quesoblanco

My case is silent except my GPU because of the reference design.


----------



## amtbr

FYI for anyone who looks at this thread,

Gigabyte Sniper M5 and the H110 will not fit in this case. You need about 1-2 more mm of clearance, I just couldn't get it to work. Which is odd because the M5 is a mATX board without large heatsinks, the problem was the CPU power connector on top of the board, I couldn't plug it in without the fans hitting it. Ah well, ordered a H100i.


----------



## Badness

Is it possible to remove the 5.25 bays?


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the 5.25 bays?


They are riveted in there. You can mod it.


----------



## shw89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> FYI for anyone who looks at this thread,
> 
> Gigabyte Sniper M5 and the H110 will not fit in this case. You need about 1-2 more mm of clearance, I just couldn't get it to work. Which is odd because the M5 is a mATX board without large heatsinks, the problem was the CPU power connector on top of the board, I couldn't plug it in without the fans hitting it. Ah well, ordered a H100i.


So are you saying it will fit now if we decide to go with the h100i?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shw89*
> 
> So are you saying it will fit now if we decide to go with the h100i?


I'll let you know in a few days, ordered the H100i today. It should fit though.


----------



## Quesoblanco

An h100i will fit.


----------



## shw89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> An h100i will fit.


Talking about the Sniper M5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I'll let you know in a few days, ordered the H100i today. It should fit though.


what ram did u get? They dont have the memory list up yet..
Will the Asus Rog Mini fit in this case? Really lookin for a matx that has wireless wifi ...


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shw89*
> 
> Talking about the Sniper M5.
> what ram did u get? They dont have the memory list up yet..
> Will the Asus Rog Mini fit in this case? Really lookin for a matx that has wireless wifi ...


all ram works with the h100i. If you mean the Asus maxim us v gene then that should work.


----------



## shw89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> all ram works with the h100i. If you mean the Asus maxim us v gene then that should work.


I didn't quote that right, I was asking what ram he got with the M5 because I couldn't find the memory support list on the website. I think I will just stick with what I'm going to purchase, rather than going with M5 and buying a whole new CPU.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shw89*
> 
> I didn't quote that right, I was asking what ram he got with the M5 because I couldn't find the memory support list on the website. I think I will just stick with what I'm going to purchase, rather than going with M5 and buying a whole new CPU.


I got some GSKIL 2400mhz kit, I still haven't booted it up yet, which is very depressing. I have it all built except for the cooler - come on Amazon. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shw89*
> 
> I didn't quote that right, I was asking what ram he got with the M5 because I couldn't find the memory support list on the website. I think I will just stick with what I'm going to purchase, rather than going with M5 and buying a whole new CPU.


Oh okay. I was confused also why would any one ask if any ram clears the H100i.


----------



## Fallacy

cant decide what fans to get for this case. Two 140mm can fit up front and also 2 140mm can go up top right? And the back can only fit a 120mm? I'm not sure whether to go leds or not. I kind of want to just go with a bunch of af140's..also, theres no fan controller. Not sure what to do about that. I have a red theme going on, do you guys think white led fans would look cool? or just black blades?


----------



## CTM Audi

Sorry if its been asked, but anyone know if Corsair will offer a different 3.5" drive cage, or if there are third party ones that would line up with the mounting holes? I have 4x2TB drives for media storage, plus an SSD and 1TB 3.5" for game storage, and a BD. So I can only fit the 1TB in a 5.25 bay, leaving me short room for two drives.


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> Sorry if its been asked, but anyone know if Corsair will offer a different 3.5" drive cage, or if there are third party ones that would line up with the mounting holes? I have 4x2TB drives for media storage, plus an SSD and 1TB 3.5" for game storage, and a BD. So I can only fit the 1TB in a 5.25 bay, leaving me short room for two drives.


I'm sure you can buy another hard drive cage or two from corsair, I'm not sure if they stock parts for this case yet as it's still so new.


----------



## N10248

My replacement fan arrived, and done...













Loads more pictures here...

www.n10248.info/corsair/350d


----------



## GrizzleBoy

That last picture gave me wood.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> cant decide what fans to get for this case. Two 140mm can fit up front and also 2 140mm can go up top right? And the back can only fit a 120mm? I'm not sure whether to go leds or not. I kind of want to just go with a bunch of af140's..also, theres no fan controller. Not sure what to do about that. I have a red theme going on, do you guys think white led fans would look cool? or just black blades?


First post, what an informative and inspiring thread. I ordered the 350D and power supply last week and someone stole them both off my porch after they were delivered by UPS! Not sure why UPS left marked electronics boxes (I gather they are marked from other pictures in this thread) in plain view of the street. So basically that means that I will have to wait at least another week to get my build started. It is a bummer not having the physical case for reference, especially for fan selection.

Anyways, so I am also having trouble deciding on which fans to buy for this build. I am considering getting the new Corsair 4 pin PWM fans for the H100i I plan to put in the roof, but I don't know if it's worth the extra $$$ to do all PWM case fans as well. This is my first build (been a laptop owner for years) so will I benefit from being able to control all of the intake and exhaust fans, or is it better to stick to fixed (performance or quiet) rpm? I figured that would be an alternative to installing a fan controller. I just ordered an Asus Gryphon z87 and it has almost entirely 4 pin fan connectors, and Thermal Radar software. I am considering 2 Corsair SP120 PWM high performance for the H100i, 2 140mm Noctua NF-A14 PWMs for the front, and a single 120mm Noctua NF-S12A PWM for the rear. It really is a shame that at the moment Corsair only offers the SP120s in PWM, I definitely prefer their custom color scheme over the Noctuas.

That leads me to another question for any H100i owners. Can the fans attached to the H100i be connected to the MB CPU fan header instead of the pump unit? I would rather control all fans from BIOS or through Thermal Radar if possible and forgo the Corsair Link software. So basically is my plan to control all of the fans through a single and simple interface a good idea, or would it be a wasted effort? My philosophy is to simplify airflow monitoring by not relying on third party software and instead do it in either BIOS (or thermal radar/fan expert).


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> First post, what an informative and inspiring thread. I ordered the 350D and power supply last week and someone stole them both off my porch after they were delivered by UPS! Not sure why UPS left marked electronics boxes (I gather they are marked from other pictures in this thread) in plain view of the street. So basically that means that I will have to wait at least another week to get my build started. It is a bummer not having the physical case for reference, especially for fan selection.
> 
> Anyways, so I am also having trouble deciding on which fans to buy for this build. I am considering getting the new Corsair 4 pin PWM fans for the H100i I plan to put in the roof, but I don't know if it's worth the extra $$$ to do all PWM case fans as well. This is my first build (been a laptop owner for years) so will I benefit from being able to control all of the intake and exhaust fans, or is it better to stick to fixed (performance or quiet) rpm? I figured that would be an alternative to installing a fan controller. I just ordered an Asus Gryphon z87 and it has almost entirely 4 pin fan connectors, and Thermal Radar software. I am considering 2 Corsair SP120 PWM high performance for the H100i, 2 140mm Noctua NF-A14 PWMs for the front, and a single 120mm Noctua NF-S12A PWM for the rear. It really is a shame that at the moment Corsair only offers the SP120s in PWM, I definitely prefer their custom color scheme over the Noctuas.
> 
> That leads me to another question for any H100i owners. Can the fans attached to the H100i be connected to the MB CPU fan header instead of the pump unit? I would rather control all fans from BIOS or through Thermal Radar if possible and forgo the Corsair Link software. So basically is my plan to control all of the fans through a single and simple interface a good idea, or would it be a wasted effort? My philosophy is to simplify airflow monitoring by not relying on third party software and instead do it in either BIOS (or thermal radar/fan expert).


You can easily connect both fans on the 100i to the motherboard headers, the only thing is obviously the corsair link software wouldn't be able to monitor the fans and would prob complain.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Anyways, so I am also having trouble deciding on which fans to buy for this build. I am considering getting the new Corsair 4 pin PWM fans for the H100i I plan to put in the roof, but I don't know if it's worth the extra $$$ to do all PWM case fans as well. This is my first build (been a laptop owner for years) so will I benefit from being able to control all of the intake and exhaust fans, or is it better to stick to fixed (performance or quiet) rpm? I figured that would be an alternative to installing a fan controller. I just ordered an Asus Gryphon z87 and it has almost entirely 4 pin fan connectors, and Thermal Radar software. I am considering 2 Corsair SP120 PWM high performance for the H100i, 2 140mm Noctua NF-A14 PWMs for the front, and a single 120mm Noctua NF-S12A PWM for the rear. It really is a shame that at the moment Corsair only offers the SP120s in PWM, I definitely prefer their custom color scheme over the Noctuas.


Its funny, I just put my 350D together with 2 140mm Noctua NF-A14 in the front, one 120mm Noctua NF-S12A in the rear, and a H100i with 2 Noctua NF-F12s.

I have only booted my computer up once to test the pump, but man the fans were so quiet I was shocked. I never have bought Noctua fans before and I have to say the quality and accessories each fan comes with are top notch.

I bought a Gigabyte Sniper M5 to go in it, which supposedly will allow me to control all the PWM fans off the motherboard. I hope not to use the H100i to control the fans, as it would create a huge cable mess. Hopefully today I'll have the time to finally get my damn computer running, will let you know how this setup works.


----------



## shw89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATF_MegaMan*
> 
> You can easily connect both fans on the 100i to the motherboard headers, the only thing is obviously the corsair link software wouldn't be able to monitor the fans and would prob complain.


im a noob at this water cooling, so this h100i, what is the standard way of connecting it to use corsair link? Or are people just using speedfan?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shw89*
> 
> im a noob at this water cooling, so this h100i, what is the standard way of connecting it to use corsair link? Or are people just using speedfan?


Basically, the pump has a "hub" on it for fans, I think a total of 4 fans (although it comes with splitters, so you may be able to connect more) and this "hub" gets connected to one of your motherboard's USB headers. You then install Corsair Link software, which lets you control everything from Windows.


----------



## Candurin

So, I've begun ordering my components.. I've read all the pages and I swear someone posted the dimensions of the mesh area on the top of case, but for the life of me I can't find it again (sorry!).

Would someone be so kind to post the following measurements?:

1. Recessed mesh area on top of the case
2. Total width and length of top of case
3. Mesh area directly behind included rear exhaust fan

I wanted to pick up some Demcifilters and they have a number of sizes to pick from. Just want to get the most applicable size.

Thanks!!!!

P.S. I'll be posting a complete build log once everything comes in.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Candurin*
> 
> So, I've begun ordering my components.. I've read all the pages and I swear someone posted the dimensions of the mesh area on the top of case, but for the life of me I can't find it again (sorry!).
> 
> Would someone be so kind to post the following measurements?:
> 
> 1. Recessed mesh area on top of the case
> 2. Total width and length of top of case
> 3. Mesh area directly behind included rear exhaust fan
> 
> I wanted to pick up some Demcifilters and they have a number of sizes to pick from. Just want to get the most applicable size.
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> P.S. I'll be posting a complete build log once everything comes in.


DEMciflex Dual 140mm just covers the top mesh. I have one on my case. 650D will definitely cover, but might overshoot a bit.


----------



## Candurin

Do you have the dual 140 OD:

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0034/Double-140mm-OD-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx

Or the ID (I'm thinking this one would be perfect);

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0033/Double-140mm-ID-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx

What about the rear fan? 120mm square?

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0003/120mm-Square-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N10248*
> 
> My replacement fan arrived, and done...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loads more pictures here...
> 
> www.n10248.info/corsair/350d


Wow that is just beautiful. Love the red accents.

But that Corsair tubing.

Here's a guide about covering the corrugated tubing if interested.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1259366/covered-my-h100-tubing-works-for-all-h60-h80-h100/0_100#post_20039830


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Candurin*
> 
> Do you have the dual 140 OD:
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/p0034/Double-140mm-OD-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx
> 
> Or the ID (I'm thinking this one would be perfect);
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/p0033/Double-140mm-ID-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx
> 
> What about the rear fan? 120mm square?
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/p0003/120mm-Square-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16884/ffi-121/DEMCiflex_Dual_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html

I don't bother with a filter for the rear fan since it's an exhaust.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Its funny, I just put my 350D together with 2 140mm Noctua NF-A14 in the front, one 120mm Noctua NF-S12A in the rear, and a H100i with 2 Noctua NF-F12s.
> 
> I have only booted my computer up once to test the pump, but man the fans were so quiet I was shocked. I never have bought Noctua fans before and I have to say the quality and accessories each fan comes with are top notch.
> 
> I bought a Gigabyte Sniper M5 to go in it, which supposedly will allow me to control all the PWM fans off the motherboard. I hope not to use the H100i to control the fans, as it would create a huge cable mess. Hopefully today I'll have the time to finally get my damn computer running, will let you know how this setup works.


Sweet, please do. This forum is full of so valuable information, and good people willing to help each other. I appreciate everyone's input and insight. There are a lot of really attractive builds going on and it is interesting to see everyone's ideas and variations. I have learned that there are several different ways to hook up the fans and control/modify them, and obviously there is no right answer. N10248 connected his directly to the PSU using the low volt adapters and some soldering, so that could be another option. I suppose it depends on your preference. I believe it wise to use to 4 pin PWM fans with the H100i because I have read reports of incompatibility with "aftermarket" fans, including Corsairs own 3 pin Air Series! I decided to get a pair of PWM high performance for the rad, and ill just dial them down to what I need. I plan to do moderate overclocking.

The Corsair fans are more aesthetically pleasing and are more customizable than Noctua's. So I just ordered 2 140mm Noctuas for the front panel, and the rest Corsair for the H100i and the rear exhaust. So basically the only fan I won't be able to control (in theory) will be the rear 120 mm Corsair. In my experience here in New England the ambient temps can change quickly, so it will be good to have the ability to change airflow and cooling performance on the fly.


----------



## rocketraid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> First post, what an informative and inspiring thread. I ordered the 350D and power supply last week and someone stole them both off my porch after they were delivered by UPS! Not sure why UPS left marked electronics boxes (I gather they are marked from other pictures in this thread) in plain view of the street. So basically that means that I will have to wait at least another week to get my build started. It is a bummer not having the physical case for reference, especially for fan selection.
> 
> Anyways, so I am also having trouble deciding on which fans to buy for this build. I am considering getting the new Corsair 4 pin PWM fans for the H100i I plan to put in the roof, but I don't know if it's worth the extra $$$ to do all PWM case fans as well. This is my first build (been a laptop owner for years) so will I benefit from being able to control all of the intake and exhaust fans, or is it better to stick to fixed (performance or quiet) rpm? I figured that would be an alternative to installing a fan controller. I just ordered an Asus Gryphon z87 and it has almost entirely 4 pin fan connectors, and Thermal Radar software. I am considering 2 Corsair SP120 PWM high performance for the H100i, 2 140mm Noctua NF-A14 PWMs for the front, and a single 120mm Noctua NF-S12A PWM for the rear. It really is a shame that at the moment Corsair only offers the SP120s in PWM, I definitely prefer their custom color scheme over the Noctuas.
> 
> That leads me to another question for any H100i owners. Can the fans attached to the H100i be connected to the MB CPU fan header instead of the pump unit? I would rather control all fans from BIOS or through Thermal Radar if possible and forgo the Corsair Link software. So basically is my plan to control all of the fans through a single and simple interface a good idea, or would it be a wasted effort? My philosophy is to simplify airflow monitoring by not relying on third party software and instead do it in either BIOS (or thermal radar/fan expert).


Controlling all fans though thermal radar is a great idea. The thermal radar is actually a very powerful program, even more so than fan xpert. You can control both 3/4pin fans from any header through the program.

As far as filters for the top the Demci 2x140mm wont fit, i've tried a few and the ones that fit the best are the Silverstone FF141 and FF143 models.


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## CyberWolf575

For some reason that is just not my cup of tea, even tho I am a huge fan of minimalistic windowed black cases. This one..just doesn't hit the spot.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Controlling all fans though thermal radar is a great idea. The thermal radar is actually a very powerful program, even more so than fan xpert. You can control both 3/4pin fans from any header through the program.


That is good to know. I ordered mostly 4 pin fans with the exception of one Corsair AF120 for the rear of the case. I have researched a little about Thermal Radar, and it is one of the reasons I went with that board. I plan to install an Asus GTX 770 with Turbo Boost 2.0, so I would like to be able to improve local cooling when it ramps up and not rely on its own fans which can get noisy. The better the cooling the less throttling with the 700 series. So I am thinking of maybe setting a fan curve for the CPU fans and the GPU if I can. Maybe it is overkill, but it is nice to know it can be done.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> As far as filters for the top the Demci 2x140mm wont fit, i've tried a few and the ones that fit the best are the Silverstone FF141 and FF143 models.


???










DEMci Dual 140mm I linked to from FrozenCPU.


----------



## redshoulder

What size the pcie slot spacing with the asus gene vi board? [ie. 2 slot or 3 slot]
I want to confirm if the xspc 2 slot flow bridge is the correct size for this board?


----------



## N10248

Just made a video of my system...


----------



## 66racer

I think you guys need to start an official owners thread so its easier to catch all the builds









Im in a tj08-e and thinking the 350D being bigger will be a better air flow case for sure!


----------



## Born For TDM

I concur lets start an owners thread xd


----------



## Panther Al

Club is started:

Corsair 350D Owners Club


----------



## jetguat

Noob. First post. Read through all 90 pages of this. Love the pictures and got a great many ideas. Planning first new computer in about 8+ years. Not sure on some thing, as so much as changed since I spec'd out my last system.

I'm thinking
corsair 350D
i4770k
samsung 840 pro 256GB
gigabyte 670OC or the 770OC (not sure which)
Power supply - not sure ax760?
I like extra USB on the Asus Maximux VI gene, but really wanted some onboard wifi. Not sure how the mPCIe works on that thing.
I like the idea of an H100i
but I also ..need.. a blue ray burner.

I'm confused by all the cooler talk on here. forgot for a moment the ascetic looks of a ODD in the front, but I need one
as video editing/transcoding is something I will to LOTS of. So I need a Blu-ray burner in there, but with that GPU
I am uncertain on what sort of cooling to plan. You guys lots me with all the fan models and styles. I want something that
will keep the rig cool, but also be reasonably quite. I wish there were more selections on MOBO colors, as Ideally I'd like a blue theme,
but I dont see that happening.

You guys are the pro's/experts. Got some advice to help me spec this rig out? Basically looking to get a laundry list together..Again.
very new at this. thanks for the advice.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetguat*
> 
> Noob. First post. Read through all 90 pages of this. Love the pictures and got a great many ideas. Planning first new computer in about 8+ years. Not sure on some thing, as so much as changed since I spec'd out my last system.
> 
> I'm thinking
> corsair 350D
> i4770k
> samsung 840 pro 256GB
> gigabyte 670OC or the 770OC (not sure which)
> Power supply - not sure ax760?
> I like extra USB on the Asus Maximux VI gene, but really wanted some onboard wifi. Not sure how the mPCIe works on that thing.
> I like the idea of an H100i
> but I also ..need.. a blue ray burner.
> 
> I'm confused by all the cooler talk on here. forgot for a moment the ascetic looks of a ODD in the front, but I need one
> as video editing/transcoding is something I will to LOTS of. So I need a Blu-ray burner in there, but with that GPU
> I am uncertain on what sort of cooling to plan. You guys lots me with all the fan models and styles. I want something that
> will keep the rig cool, but also be reasonably quite. I wish there were more selections on MOBO colors, as Ideally I'd like a blue theme,
> but I dont see that happening.
> 
> You guys are the pro's/experts. Got some advice to help me spec this rig out? Basically looking to get a laundry list together..Again.
> very new at this. thanks for the advice.


I'd be happy to help with any knowledge I have on common parts listed in your build log and within my experience. Nice choices man.


----------



## jetguat

Would love to hear your suggestions advice.... noob stumbling blocks for me at the moment are

cooling/fan config
preference would be to not have to use external wifi box.. Asus has the mPCIe but not finding much there.. other alternatives
need the ODD
nice to have but not a necessary would figure out how to make this "look" nice also. I see photo with all white cables.. or just red.. etc
not sure if thats all custom.. or you can order a Power Supply for example with red cable. though blue or white would be my initial preferences.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetguat*
> 
> Noob. First post. Read through all 90 pages of this. Love the pictures and got a great many ideas. Planning first new computer in about 8+ years. Not sure on some thing, as so much as changed since I spec'd out my last system.
> 
> I'm thinking
> corsair 350D
> i4770k
> samsung 840 pro 256GB
> gigabyte 670OC or the 770OC (not sure which)
> Power supply - not sure ax760?
> I like extra USB on the Asus Maximux VI gene, but really wanted some onboard wifi. Not sure how the mPCIe works on that thing.
> I like the idea of an H100i
> but I also ..need.. a blue ray burner.
> 
> I'm confused by all the cooler talk on here. forgot for a moment the ascetic looks of a ODD in the front, but I need one
> as video editing/transcoding is something I will to LOTS of. So I need a Blu-ray burner in there, but with that GPU
> I am uncertain on what sort of cooling to plan. You guys lots me with all the fan models and styles. I want something that
> will keep the rig cool, but also be reasonably quite. I wish there were more selections on MOBO colors, as Ideally I'd like a blue theme,
> but I dont see that happening.
> 
> You guys are the pro's/experts. Got some advice to help me spec this rig out? Basically looking to get a laundry list together..Again.
> very new at this. thanks for the advice.


Asus Maximux VI gene has onboard wifi


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetguat*
> 
> Would love to hear your suggestions advice.... noob stumbling blocks for me at the moment are
> 
> cooling/fan config
> preference would be to not have to use external wifi box.. Asus has the mPCIe but not finding much there.. other alternatives
> need the ODD
> nice to have but not a necessary would figure out how to make this "look" nice also. I see photo with all white cables.. or just red.. etc
> not sure if thats all custom.. or you can order a Power Supply for example with red cable. though blue or white would be my initial preferences.


Here on Corsair's website is where they got the cables http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1.html . Remember these cables are only for their psu's which you are planning to use


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Here on Corsair's website is where they got the cables http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1.html . Remember these cables are only for their psu's which you are planning to use


I don't understand why Corsair doesn't carry full sets for the AX860/760 on their website, yet frozencpu.com does


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't understand why Corsair doesn't carry full sets for the AX860/760 on their website, yet frozencpu.com does


The cables go for many psu's and not all of them are modular so you will be wasting the costumers money having a extra cable so they sell it alone


----------



## Anoxy

But that doesn't answer my question. I'm asking why Corsair carries sleeved cable sets for almost every one of their power supplies, except for AX860/760. Whereas frozencpu does.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> But that doesn't answer my question. I'm asking why Corsair carries sleeved cable sets for almost every one of their power supplies, except for AX860/760. Whereas frozencpu does.


What? I got my AX860 cable set directly from the Corsair Store and the separate 24-pin. They are In Stock.







And they totally Rock.

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-red.html

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/individually-sleeved-ax-860-760-atx-24pin-generation-2-red.html


----------



## Anoxy

Hm, I've read those cables do not work with the AX860. If you look in the tech specs section, the 860 is not listed under wattage. But you've used them without issues?


----------



## MeanBruce

All the new Type3 Gen2 cables work with the AX860. Just make sure you purchase the AX860 24-pin cable separately, this one listed below:

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/individually-sleeved-ax-860-760-atx-24pin-generation-2-red.html

OR whatever color you choose.

This 24-pin is only for the AX860/AX760, the AX860i/760i use the same basic kit, but a very different 24-pin cable.

The AX860 is a much quieter PSU for noise sensitive environments with the hybrid fan mode toggle switch on the PSU and is made by Seasonic, the AX860i has a louder fan profile and is made by Flextronics, but does include the PSU monitoring software, which is cool. Both PSUs are world-class Platinum grade with a 7-year warranty.









I had the AX860i for three weeks and sent it back to Amazon, the AX860 without the "i" is much quieter.

They arrive in a draw string pouch, very nice Corsair.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_1829_zps70717728.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_1830_zps96941482.jpg.html


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> But that doesn't answer my question. I'm asking why Corsair carries sleeved cable sets for almost every one of their power supplies, except for AX860/760. Whereas frozencpu does.


They do http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-red.html and http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/individually-sleeved-ax-860-760-atx-24pin-generation-2-red.html is what you get


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> They do http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-red.html and http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/individually-sleeved-ax-860-760-atx-24pin-generation-2-red.html is what you get


I know, I've seen those. I'm just curious why they don't list the 860/760 in the supported wattage section here:


In any event, I just placed an order for a set of green cables since Corsair is having a 20% off sale right now.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> DEMci Dual 140mm I linked to from FrozenCPU.


OOh yeah. That's just what I needed.

Thanks!!


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I know, I've seen those. I'm just curious why they don't list the 860/760 in the supported wattage section here:
> 
> 
> In any event, I just placed an order for a set of green cables since Corsair is having a 20% off sale right now.


oh yeah i forgot about that I was looking at those cables and i came across that but i keep looking and i forgot but there is something that clears it all up


----------



## fateswarm

Let me guess. It's steel and can't be carried around even with a car.

I start hating coolermaster and corsair. Their designs are 80% looks, 20% efficiency. The only time they do something well, is when they use a good OEM by chance, and even then it might be overpriced.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Let me guess. It's steel and can't be carried around even with a car.
> 
> I start hating coolermaster and corsair. Their designs are 80% looks, 20% efficiency. The only time they do something well, is when they use a good OEM by chance, and even then it might be overpriced.












Sir, what are you smoking?


----------



## Anoxy

brb gotta carry my tower with me on the bus


----------

